# CM Punk shoots on Part Timers



## afender. (Apr 6, 2012)

Mark Madden interviewed CM Punk on Wednesday and asked him about being one of the few top guys in WWE that’s there every week. Madden asked him if it sucked or if he wanted to be there every week. Below is Punk’s response:


*“If I didn’t want to be there every week, I wouldn’t be there every week. And I’m the only guy that says that. The Miz will go out there and say, ‘no it’s great having these guys back and blah, blah blah’ because, you know, I truly believe he thinks he has to say that.


“The honest reality of it is you bust your ass for 365 days of the year and there’s other people that come in and don’t work as hard and maybe get paid the same amount of money.


“So to me, as a business man, it just makes me look at it and go, ‘OK that’s the deal I need to get.’ I need to get that deal where I work 15 days a year. You know what I mean? It makes me work harder though and dammit that’s going to burn me out.”*


Listen to the full interview here below

http://www.1059thex.com/player/?sta...odcast&program_id=MarkMadden.xml&mid=23029787


----------



## cablegeddon (Jun 16, 2012)

He should watch his diet and work out more. If you want to call yourself dedicated and full time you should stay in shape.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

This will be good :lol will be either closed after 2 pages or will reach 30 by tomorrow.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

cablegeddon said:


> He should watch his diet and work out more. If you want to call yourself dedicated and full time you should stay in shape.


:kenny close this thread before it turns into a war between punk haters and punk marks 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

Man, the guy doesn't pull no punches, does he?

Seriously, I understand the part-timers being more money to the company, but eventually they will be gone and they will need to build towards the future.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

lolPunk

Such a whiny little bitch.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

The part-timers are here to make up for how boring you are. So shut the fuck up, PUNK.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

It makes sense. Honestly the part timers are the ones who draw the money. They deserve to get paid big money while working little. The rest of the roster can't draw a dollar with green crayon.

That said I'm a punk fan and I could see it from his perspective. Maybe he'll get to that level someday where he can come back and only work 15 dates for the same amount of money that he is doing now. Its just not his time yet.


----------



## Nattie7 (Jan 28, 2013)

Does he say this to Takers face though?
Does he say this to Brock Lesnars face?
Does he say it to the Rocks? Etc


I adore Punk, but seriously, let it go, if you could draw for instance then you could get that deal....


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

Damn it Punk, stop dissing Miz!! He put you over so hard on your dvd! Rag on someone more deserving.


----------



## wonder goat (Mar 17, 2013)

cablegeddon said:


> He should watch his diet and work out more. If you want to call yourself dedicated and full time you should stay in shape.



This again? Sheesh, not every wrestler has to be a fucking body-builder.


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

boo hoo. The part timers >> Punk anyday.


----------



## cablegeddon (Jun 16, 2012)

wonder goat said:


> This again? Sheesh, not every wrestler has to be a fucking body-builder.


When you're handed one of the longest title reigns yea you could put some effort into it.


----------



## Nattie7 (Jan 28, 2013)

wonder goat said:


> This again? Sheesh, not every wrestler has to be a fucking body-builder.


again?

You've only got 39 posts lol


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

CM Punk will probably be a part timer so really hes a hyprocrite saying this


----------



## HEELKris (Jul 31, 2012)

:lmao :lmao

Punk, Punk. If you were as good as you pretend to be, WWE wouldn't have to rely on part timers to carry the company.




cablegeddon said:


> He should watch his diet and work out more. If you want to call yourself dedicated and full time you should stay in shape.


I agree



Nattie7 said:


> again?
> 
> You've only got 39 posts lol


And he joined this month. Obvious rejoiner is obvious


----------



## Argothar (Apr 2, 2012)

One day Punks gonna be one of those part timers.


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)

He says that like The Miz is the only guy on the roster who has said that in interviews. I'm a Punk fan but he comes across like a whiny bitch most of the time.


----------



## APEX (May 26, 2011)

I can see both points.

Punks Side: He's working his ass off and he is a hell of a wrestler and entertainer, so he will think its unfair.

Part timers side: They are a big deal and they have made their legacy in the past, they havent been asked to be paid amazing amonts of money. The WWE have offered them this because they are that good.


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

CM Punk spitting the truth just the way it is. TYPICAL.

unk


----------



## -SAW- (Feb 29, 2004)

From a working man standpoint, he has a point.

Don't get me wrong, I love Rocky, Brock and Taker. But, putting myself in Punk's shoes is very easy, since I'm a guy who busts his ass at work every single day. And if someone gets to come in, get paid just as much, if not _more_ than me and work only a tenth of the days I do, which is being generous, I'd be pissed off too. Sure, the respect your elders factor comes into play, but still.

As a fellow workhorse, I understand where he's coming from 100%.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

...When did the Punk hate start?

I agree with him on some level. The guy was champion for over a year, he was one of the main guys for over a year with the title and if you do work as hard as him then yeh, I can understand being a little miffed at other guys getting prime spots and more money than the guys who work the whole year. If I was working and worked incredibly hard for the whole year, alongside someone who did very little for the year and got paid the same...I'd be pretty annoyed too to be honest.

I understand that part timers are very important to the business right now, but as a main guy and as someone who has quite obviously worked very, very hard I do see his point.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

He is right and even then all he said was he needs to get GOAT status so he can phone it in and only work 4 ppvs and 10 raws a year.

Kind of putting over the part timers in a way.

(wish cena would take this deal too)


----------



## WWCturbo (Jun 21, 2012)

There will always be part timers, especially when the full timers couldn't draw if their life depended on it...


----------



## wonder goat (Mar 17, 2013)

Nattie7 said:


> again?
> 
> You've only got 39 posts lol


Whatever, I've heard it before and it just sounds stupid to me. Not everyone is going to have the same body type based on what their DNA is. It's like expecting everyone to turn themselves into the Big Show or Andre the Giant.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

In on potential 5 star thread, can't wait for responses from both sides.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*The indy midget needs to shut the hell up, he is such a whiny crying little bitch.*


----------



## Nattie7 (Jan 28, 2013)

Philip, go air your greivances with Taker, Brock, Rock etc face to face. 

Also stop constantly attacking Miz, I hate the guy, but he's been nothing but dignified and you're just coming across as bitchy. 

Like I said part timers draw, you don't.


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

Grest logic. Has his head screwed on. 

Dont see anything wrong with his comments. It makes him put more effort in to make his name bigger so he can just pop in for WM. Surely every superstar in the WWE should be hoping to make themselves a big enough name to not have to work 365 days a year.

I know im working my ass off setting up a coaching company so then i can make it as large as possible so i can get everyone else to do the work for me while i play golf and go fishing whilst making money.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*scans thread*

My oh my, what interesting developments, I really am shocked.

He got asked a question, and he answered it. How dare he do such a thing.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

His problem should be with Vince McMahon and Cripple H and he should definitely be smart enough to know that by now.


The Rock is back because the fans DEMANDED he come back and Lesnar is here because he was always supposed to be here. Cena is in his spot today.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

wonder goat said:


> This again? Sheesh, not every wrestler has to be a fucking body-builder.


But you can at least try to look like a wrestler and not a homeless crack addict.



Argothar said:


> One day Punks gonna be one of those part timers.


Lol no, nobody gives any fucks about him enough to have him be a part-timers who returns for "dream matches".


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> CM Punk will probably be a part timer so really hes a hyprocrite saying this


wtf? this sentence does even make sense.. How is it hypocritical in any way? You really do lower all our IQ's when you post at times..


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

He explicitly says that he needs to get a deal like the other part-timers. He wants to be like them, and admits it. What's the big deal?


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

I don't understand how anybody can think he's not right, or at least not justified in saying this. He absolutely is.

Oh, right. Punkhaterslol.


----------



## leobeast (Apr 2, 2012)

Why is Punk always shitting on Miz in interviews? I'm not exactly a fan of his but it seems as if Miz has always been nothing but respectful of the guy. Not exactly a very professional thing to do, in my opinion.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

I don't know, I agree with C.M. Punk. Not because it's Punk that said it but because I agree with the statement. Take your personal feelings about Punk out of the equation. Imagine that it is your personal favorite full-time wrestler saying it instead. 

"I don't think it's fair that I work all year & bust my ass to get paid less than a guy that works part time & gets paid more."

That's just how pretty much every man in America would feel. Have you ever worked a job where you busted your ass to get paid less than the guy that sits in a chair all day? It's the same thing, really.

Granted the guys USED to be the ones doing what Punk is doing now, which I think sometimes Punk himself seemingly forgets that. It's not like these are guys from off the street that never did anything in the industry. The Rock, for example, is one of the biggest stars in WWE history then went on to increase his celebrity in Hollywood. Is it really that far-fetched that WWE would agree to use him again if he was open to the idea? That's not a slight against Punk, that's just a good business decision.

I guess Punk feels like Rock or Brock should have never walked away if they were just going to come back anyway, I don't know. It's not like they were exactly unsuccessful at their other ventures...


----------



## Dat_Tazz (Mar 23, 2013)

:lmao this skinny fat bitter jackass trying to talk about how he's dedicated year round strong irony:drake1.


----------



## Nattie7 (Jan 28, 2013)

THE MIGHTY KRANG said:


> *scans thread*
> 
> My oh my, what interesting developments, I really am shocked.
> 
> He got asked a question, and he answered it. How dare he do such a thing.


Oh so when Hart's asked a question and he answers it, all the muthafucka's come out in force to bag on him. 

But he isn't popular on here, Punk is, so must not offend!

I actually love Punk but I don't agree on him because he talks from a business point of view he wants that deal, but on the same token from a business point of view he doesn't draw.


----------



## Last Chancery (Dec 6, 2011)

Punk has every right to say what he's said. Fact is, he'd be one of those "part-timers" if he hadn't been born into the wrong era. The Attitude Era made everybody bigger-than-usual stars, which is why you had guys like Billy Gunn winning King of the Ring and why someone like Chyna was able to be a three-time Intercontinental Champion. Punk would've been a top star back then, far bigger than he is right now. But at the same time I'm not sure how much of it he'd agree with, seeing as the AE was more about controversy and mature programming than it was about wrestling.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Coffey said:


> Take your personal feelings about Punk out of the equation. Imagine that it is your personal favorite full-time wrestler saying it instead.


It will not matter to them. They are very angry little people.


----------



## Chi Town Punk (Mar 4, 2012)

Punk saying the things no one has the balls to say. Nothing new here.


----------



## Last Chancery (Dec 6, 2011)

Choke2Death said:


> But you can at least try to look like a wrestler and not a homeless crack addict.


Yeah, pick on the dude's physical appearance. That's an argument that will hold up in a court of law.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Funny, he was saying something totally different when he was WWE champion.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Nattie7 said:


> Oh so when Hart's asked a question and he answers it, all the muthafucka's come out in force to bag on him.
> 
> But he isn't popular on here, Punk is, so must not offend!
> 
> I actually love Punk but I don't agree on him because he talks from a business point of view he wants that deal, but on the same token from a business point of view he doesn't draw.


If it makes you feel any better, I've always been fed up with the Bret hate as well.

Also, enough with the drawing shit. It's 2013, nobody cares about wrestling. Not even the WWE.


----------



## Nattie7 (Jan 28, 2013)

And Punk says he looks at the PT'ers and wants that deal working 15 days, yet he won't get that deal because he can't draw. 

And y'all act like Rock never worked FT ever for the company, the only wrestling company he's worked for. 

He had other opportunities and explored them, even with all the bitching he still draws and out pops the full timers.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Last Chancery said:


> Yeah, pick on the dude's physical appearance. That's an argument that will hold up in a court of law.


What does the court of law have to do with looking like a wrestler? :lmao

That's like me saying someone is a bad wrestler and you responding with "Pick on his wrestling abilities, that'll surely make you win a lawsuit".


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I don't necessarily disagree with him but it just warms my heart how predictable homeboy is. I said that he was going to pull no punches once again once that title is off of him. 

Everyone in that company should be smart enough to negotiate their contracts and how many times they work during a year because, _you know_, they are independent contractors. *winknudge*


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

The part timers are established legends and guys with old school name value though. If theres one thing I agree with him on t's them being paid the same amount or much, much more than guys like Punk. It's gotta hurt.


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

It's easy to forget that while we don't see it, full timers like Punk are working house shows all week, plus the weekly shows plus media plus training, it must be so infuriating to see part timers coming in and bypassing it. But the part timers did all that a decade ago, Punk should aim on keeping a dignified head about it and becoming a future part-timer himself


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

How can you idiots blame Punk for not drawing. While WWE champ for a year he was on the back burner as usual and RAW is Cena still ran on. When did Punk get a time to shine really,, vs ryback maybe at ppv? That ME drew I'm pretty sure.


----------



## Attitude3:16 (Sep 30, 2012)

Bitching 24h/7 !


----------



## Dartz (Oct 12, 2011)

Oh dear. Does Punk forget that these part timers are among the greatest ever, and have accomplished and worked the same days as punk did 13 years ago?


----------



## HEELKris (Jul 31, 2012)

Last Chancery said:


> Yeah, pick on the dude's physical appearance. That's an argument that will hold up in a court of law.


Is there something wrong with your brain? He responded to a post which was about Punk's physical appearance.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

llamadux said:


> How can you idiots blame Punk for not drawing. While WWE champ for a year he was on the back burner as usual and RAW is Cena still ran on. When did Punk get a time to shine really,, vs ryback maybe at ppv? That ME drew I'm pretty sure.


That joke died a long time ago, Punk is a draw. Not a huge one, no full-timer really is, but he is a draw. It's just the usual Punk haters grasping for straws.


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

Fru said:


> It's easy to forget that while we don't see it, *full timers like Punk are working house shows all week*, plus the weekly shows plus media plus training, it must be so infuriating to see part timers coming in and bypassing it. But the part timers did all that a decade ago, Punk should aim on keeping a dignified head about it and becoming a future part-timer himself


Not really in his case since he's been hurt? If he shows up to the house show at all he just cuts a promo and leaves? :argh:


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

cablegeddon said:


> He should watch his diet and work out more. If you want to call yourself dedicated and full time you should stay in shape.


Nonsensical and is pretty clear you know nothing about nutrition or dieting yourself. It is clear CM Punk eats a diet of maintenance. Meaning he eats a daily caloric value to maintain his current weight and shape. He does not bulk and he does not cut. Also because of this you have an ignorant assumption that he does not work out. Again, he does. The caloric and likely protein/carb/fat ratio he eats allows him to maintain his current shape. Meaning he won't be adding or losing muscles.

Please stop making a fool of yourself and actually read something next time.


----------



## Nattie7 (Jan 28, 2013)

THE MIGHTY KRANG said:


> If it makes you feel any better, I've always been fed up with the Bret hate as well.
> 
> Also, enough with the drawing shit. It's 2013, nobody cares about wrestling. Not even the WWE.


Hahahahaha why do I bring up the drawing? Because Punk uses the word 'business' point of view he looks at that and wants the same deal. He won't get it because just like Punk looks at it from a business pov so do the wwe and rock draws and makes them money. 

And that is what it comes down to for the wwe, they look at numbers and punk's numbers aren't that impressive.


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

wonder goat said:


> This again? Sheesh, not every wrestler has to be a fucking body-builder.


Any sort of muscular mass doesn't mean body builder. Stop saying that dumb shit. It makes 0 sense. Is Ziggler a body builder? Cody Rhodes? Stop using that bullshit retort every time someone criticizes CM Punk's horrible physique. Miz got bigger since his debut, he must be a body builder, right.


----------



## Defei (Aug 22, 2012)

I'll bet if the part timers included Steve Austin, he wouldn't complain. Selfish fuck.


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

Hera said:


> Not really in his case since he's been hurt? If he shows up to the house show at all he just cuts a promo and leaves? :argh:


While I understand how that would be annoying, and I would have been utterly devestated if he hadn't been there when I saw RAW in November, if he's hurt he's hurt, it would be mental to have him wrestling house shows in the run up to a huge PPV like this. But yeah, when he's fit he'll be on the same old full-time schedule, multi-shows a week


----------



## Nattie7 (Jan 28, 2013)

Defei said:


> I'll bet if the part timers included Steve Austin, he wouldn't complain. Selfish fuck.


Exactly, he's been clamouring for a part timer to come out and face him, maybe he's thinking that with a part timer there he may actually headline a WM


----------



## bipartisan101 (Feb 11, 2013)

Punk: I'm out there busting my ass, I show up all the time, get no breaks..... *continues to whine*

John Cena: *smiles and rolls eyes*


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

cablegeddon said:


> He should watch his diet and work out more. If you want to call yourself dedicated and full time you should stay in shape.





JoeRulz said:


> lolPunk
> 
> Such a whiny little bitch.





Choke2Death said:


> The part-timers are here to make up for how boring you are. So shut the fuck up, PUNK.





Oliver-94 said:


> boo hoo. The part timers >> Punk anyday.












We all know it's how most of the ambitious guys in the back feel, at least Punk's honest about it.


----------



## wonder goat (Mar 17, 2013)

Choke2Death said:


> But you can at least try to look like a wrestler and not a homeless *crack addict*.












Yep, total crack head.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

JoeRulz said:


> lolPunk
> 
> Such a whiny little bitch.


Yeah. He's going to willingly turn into what he despises.Ironic.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Chi Town Punk said:


> Punk saying the things no one has the balls to say. Nothing new here.


:ti


----------



## You're Welcome. (Mar 26, 2013)

SJFC said:


>


This is fantastic.


----------



## HEELKris (Jul 31, 2012)

wonder goat said:


> Yep, total crack head.


Jesus Christ, can you even read? fpalm He said Punk LOOKS like a crack head.


----------



## Dat_Tazz (Mar 23, 2013)

wonder goat said:


> Yep, total crack head.


He said LOOKS LIKE!!


----------



## wonder goat (Mar 17, 2013)

Billion Dollar Man said:


> Any sort of muscular mass doesn't mean body builder. *Stop saying that dumb shit*. It makes 0 sense. Is Ziggler a body builder? Cody Rhodes? *Stop using that bullshit retort every time* someone criticizes CM Punk's horrible physique. Miz got bigger since his debut, he must be a body builder, right.


that was that first time I've said it.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

There was a time on here when I was campaigning for all Matt Hardy threads to be closed automatically. Punk threads are giving me that exact same feeling.

Grow up and stay on topic or I'll just shut the damn thing down.


----------



## -SAW- (Feb 29, 2004)

Well, this thread sucks ass already.


----------



## Nattie7 (Jan 28, 2013)

On topic: just like we have a rehash of WM, with matches we have seen before, we have Punk rehashing the same shit we heard over a year ago. 

And he's calling out a P/T for a match? Irony isn't lost on me.


----------



## wonder goat (Mar 17, 2013)

HEELKris said:


> Jesus Christ, can you even read? fpalm He said Punk LOOKS like a crack head.





Dat_Tazz said:


> He said LOOKS LIKE!!



I know, it's just a fun juxtaposition. I love how people always say he looks like a drug addict when his lifestyle is against using any kind of drugs or alcohol.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

wonder goat said:


> I know, it's just a fun juxtaposition. I love how people always say he looks like a drug addict when his lifestyle is against using any kind of drugs or alcohol.


Which makes it even more ironic.


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

wonder goat said:


> that was that first time I've said it.


In general, this is the stupid retort all Punk marks use.


wonder goat said:


> I know, it's just a fun juxtaposition. I love how people always say he looks like a drug addict when his lifestyle is against using any kind of drugs or alcohol.


That's actually the point. How in the world do you look like a massive crack abuser, but your straight edge. You certainly don't make that decision look like a healthy one.


----------



## Nattie7 (Jan 28, 2013)

Billion Dollar Man said:


> In general, this is the stupid retort all Punk marks use.
> 
> 
> That's actually the point. How in the world do you look like a massive crack abuser, but your straight edge. You certainly don't make that decision look like a healthy one.


This!


----------



## wonder goat (Mar 17, 2013)

Choke2Death said:


> Which makes it even more ironic.





Billion Dollar Man said:


> In general, this is the stupid retort all Punk marks use.
> 
> 
> That's actually the point. How in the world do you look like a massive crack abuser, but your straight edge. You certainly don't make that decision look like a healthy one.


I think that IS the point. Straight Edge started off a sub-genre of hardcore punk music after all. I get if it's not for you, but that's part of the reason I'm a CM Punk fan. I like that he doesn't look like the average wrestler.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

There should be an official CM Punk thread, then again, the thread will turn into one giant flame war.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

More interesting: how is this going to affect Taker's match with Punk? He might take offense at this. Think we'll see some old fashioned ribbing or purposeful under/over selling at Mania?


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

Well, this is the wrestling business. Its not a 9 to 5 work job where Bill WhatsHisName shows up one day a week and earns your salary. 

These guys... Rock, Brock... these guys are superstars, you pay for what you get.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Brock/Punk!


----------



## Hawksea (Oct 15, 2012)

CM Crybaby. said:


> “So to me, as a business man, it just makes me look at it and go, ‘OK that’s the deal I need to get.’ I need to get that deal where I work 15 days a year. You know what I mean? It makes me work harder though and dammit that’s going to burn me out.”


Because you're not in-demand enough to receive such a deal, Phil. If you walk away from the company now because you cannot get that kind of deal, nobody will give a rat's ass. That's how irrelevant you are compared to these people.


----------



## Berzerker's Beard (Nov 20, 2012)

HEELKris said:


> Punk. If you were as good as you pretend to be, WWE wouldn't have to rely on part timers to carry the company.


Newsflash, it isn't just Punk. The WWE has to rely on past legends because *no one* is over... mostly because *the fed* isn't over.

It might have been brief, but Punk had the entire wrestling world at attention after just one promo. Don't tell me he doesn't have the capability to be a big star. It's not his fault the WWE threw water on the spark.

You try getting over in this shit company. Their TOP FACE isn't even over with half the audience.


----------



## TakerBourneAgain (Mar 29, 2009)

So in Punks reality the WWE at the moment would be without The Undertaker, HHH, Chris Jericho, The Rock & Brock Lesnar...hell even Orton is Part Time these days lol barely see the guy.

Take out those guys and your ME scene for WM is non existant. We would be getting Punk vs Cena again or Punk vs Fandango because Punk wasn't the best in the world when it came to saying his name right. He may not like it but the WWE needs those guys atm because the current crop of full timers suck and the writers couldn't get us to care about them if it was the last thing they done.

Still, an odd thing to say when you're going up against a PT at Mania.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Punk doesn't bash part-timers AT ALL here! What are you idiotic haters babling on about? He specifically says that he would love to be able to work a part-time schedule and get paid just as much as he does for the full-time schedule and wants to get there some day! It's written right there for all to read! 

Is he bitter? Hell yes! You all know this by now, but he's definitely not saying that there shouldn't be part-timers, he's saying he wants to bust his ass and get to that point where he barely has to work!


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

THANOS said:


> Punk doesn't bash part-timers AT ALL here! What are you idiotic haters babling on about? He specifically says that he would love to be able to work a part-time schedule and get paid just as much as he does for the full-time schedule and wants to get there some day! It's written right there for all to read!
> 
> Is he bitter? Hell yes! You all know this by now, but he's definitely not saying that there shouldn't be part-timers, he's saying he wants to bust his ass and get to that point where he barely has to work!


Punk haters are going to blindly hate on punk no matter what. Pointless responding to it. Only a couple of punk haters ever make valid points. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

How could he even say this when legends like Taker, HHH, Y2J and The Rock paved the way for him.

Everything he's doing right now they've been there done that.


----------



## ThePandagirl20 (Jan 21, 2013)

This again, I thought we got past this last year. For the one-millionth time, these part-timers are here to help the bottom line of the WWE. Rock, Taker, HHH, Brock,and Jericho draw and can go, that's why WWE pays them the big bucks. Is it fair? Probably not, but business isn't always fair. I don't see why Punk is complaining, he's in one of the top three matches on the show.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

This thread is embarrassing.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

BANKSY said:


> This thread is embarrassing.


Nuke it from orbit. There's nothing to salvage.


----------



## NO! (Dec 19, 2012)

Punk's mostly correct, I don't see why some people on here are annoyed by this.


----------



## hockytalky (Mar 17, 2005)

Punk is a funny dude, he really is! You guys who co-sign what he's saying are the same one's who were clamoring for him to face Rock, Jericho, Brock, Austin, etc..... Those guys are all part timers at this point in their careers so whose to blame for this mess. Try creative for having the same damn matches each in every damn week that makes no one look forward to matches with the current top stars. Modern day fans should want to see a Punk vs. Sheamus, Orton, Ziggler, The Miz, etc.... but, those matches aren't moving the needle right now. Hell there's a reason why a rash of remakes in the movie and tv world are taking place.


----------



## Hydra (Feb 22, 2011)

Mine as well take a whack at this dead horse.

To people who say he isn't bitching or complaining about the part-timers, yeah he is. Its like being a mid-level worker in a company saying "Oh, I'd _love_ to be that CEO. He shows up 2 or 3 times a week for 4 hours and gets paid millions. It'd be awesome if I could do that instead of working 60 hours a week for 20 bucks an hour." The thing is that Punk hasn't earned what they have earned. All those part-timers worked their asses off for the company while being full-time. 

The man is bitter that he isn't main-eventing Wrestlemania and probably won't see the title again until Fall or Winter. And that he dropped the title to a guy who didn't wrestle a match in months. But it wasn't just some random mid-carder ffs. It was THE ROCK of all people. He should have been honored instead of bitching.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

#Mark said:


> How could he even say this when legends like Taker, HHH, Y2J and The Rock paved the way for him.
> 
> Everything he's doing right now they've been there done that.


And your point is exactly? Punk said he wants to be a part-timer! Why wouldn't he say that? 

I swear people here must be dyslexic or something? :lmao


----------



## LucasTheMenace (Sep 15, 2012)

Well, as a wrestler, he has a point. Some do work harder than others and even sacrifice their lives just to be on the road ALL the time with WWE, only to be pushed aside. I have no problem with part-timers coming in either, but eventually you're gonna have to start thinking about the future and build around the younger guys.


----------



## NO! (Dec 19, 2012)

People complain about the current guys not being on the same level, yet fail to put their bias aside for punk and see the bigger picture. Even if you don't like Punk, what does that have to do with what he's saying here? nothing, really. Part timers are taking up majority of the opportunities that the less established guys are killing themselves for. Yes the company can make more money now, but perhaps the company wouldn't be in this predicament of desperation if they actually knew how to utilize their talent properly. 

Also, it's very realistic to say that a guy like The Miz was only saying those things because of this obligation he thinks he has for the company. Punk at least cuts the bullshit and calls it like he sees it. It's an admirable trait in a business where lots of people smile through their teeth and illustrate nothing but greed.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Thread bookmarked so I have a list of the names of posters who I must dislike unk2

*Exits thread until it's locked*


----------



## wwf20112 (Sep 26, 2004)

The part timers have earned that right, They have sold out arenas, Made their mark and every time I see The Rock on the card the arena is always sold out. That is more money in your pocket they can pay punk. If you feel thousands upon thousands of dollars isn't enough for you go find another line of work.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

After all this time he's still not getting it? Still bitter and he will probably never get it. The part time performers are getting paid based on the share of extra customers they can attract to the product because of their wider fanbase. Punk is not attracting anyone that isn't already a WWE fan live in the arena or a TV viewer. "As a businessman" as he claimed to be, he should know that he will never get this kind of deal because he's not a game changer.


----------



## NO! (Dec 19, 2012)

wwf20112 said:


> The part timers have earned that right, They have sold out arenas, Made their mark and every time I see The Rock on the card the arena is always sold out. That is more money in your pocket they can pay punk. If you feel thousands upon thousands of dollars isn't enough for you go find another line of work.


So going by this mentality, the guys who have earned respect in the company should always outshine the rest, even if their days of being full-time are over. What's important to understand is that this seems to be becoming a habit... every single year it's The Rock or Brock Lesnar or whoever getting ALL of the major opportunities and spots. Yes these guys have earned it, but maybe it's going to hurt them in the future when they decide to leave again and the other guys on the roster have suffered from being forced under the hollywood stars, hall of famers, famous fighters, or what have you for all of those years.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

What a surprise, he's right as always and the trolls come out in droves to spit on the truth.


----------



## NO! (Dec 19, 2012)

Rock316AE said:


> After all this time he's still not getting it? Still bitter and he will probably never get it. The part time performers are getting paid based on the share of extra customers they can attract to the product because of their wider fanbase. Punk is not attracting anyone that isn't already a WWE fan live in the arena or a TV viewer. "As a businessman" as he claimed to be, he should know that he will never get this kind of deal because he's not a game changer.


And that's fine to bring those guys in, but not at the expense of everyone else. Maybe a large portion of the fan base can look at a guy differently when he's put in the ring with a guy like The Rock and presented as a guy who belongs in the same ring. If John Cena can become a huge star... someone who is painfully mediocre on the mic and in the ring, then it's foolish to think that it's that hard to get someone "over". It mostly pertains to the booking, which is something the WWE has done inadequately for years now. It's frightening how many fans defend them for it. 

Not only is the company holding on to this traditional way of thinking of ONLY giving the popular guys big matches, but as demonstrated on this thread, fans are going along with it. And again, it's absolutely something that can hurt them later on.


----------



## Hydra (Feb 22, 2011)

NO! said:


> So going by this mentality, the guys who have earned respect in the company should always outshine the rest, even if their days of being full-time are over. What's important to understand is that this seems to be becoming a habit... every single year it's The Rock or Brock Lesnar or whoever getting ALL of the major opportunities and spots. Yes these guys have earned it, but maybe it's going to hurt them in the future when they decide to leave again and the other guys on the roster have suffered from being forced under the hollywood stars, hall of famers, famous fighters, or what have you for all of those years.


All the opportunities??? Please tell me who was the WWE champion for *434* days?


----------



## ratedR3:16 (Apr 3, 2012)

dont think he's angry at the part timers just at the way the company treats him and others


----------



## HouseofPunk (Mar 15, 2013)

Imagine if this happened in the Attitude era, Instead of Austin and Rock headlining Wrestlemania 15 you had Hogan and Randy Savage. Punk's right really and he should be main eventing against Cena, the match they had on Raw was classic and really helped Cena to come across well in the ring, which is fairly rare. If we're talking about guys not drawing then just give them a chance to bring in money for the company, rather than getting in guys that have had their chance why not build up what you have coming through and actually promote them as big stars rather than promote them as side attractions.


----------



## Jeff Hardy Hater (Nov 22, 2012)

Punk just likes to insult Miz. :lol

Anyway, I agree with him to an extent, but if Johnson didn't suck so much I might hate him less. With that said, I don't think anybody wants to see the current Dwayne Johnson, much less the fact that he just comes back and goes over Punk twice in a month, and breaks the longest reign on the TV era.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

ratedR3:16 said:


> dont think he's angry at the part timers just at the way the company treats him and others


Angry at how the company treats him? I think 99% of the roster would kill to be treated like him. 434 days long title reign, two matches with a megastar like The ROCK and now a shot at the streak against Undertaker. He should be grateful. He's the last one from the full-time roster who has any right to complain about how he's treated (excluding Cena obviously), specially when they are nice enough to have the part-timers he complains about share the spotlight with him. And he doesn't even deserve 1/10th of all that.


----------



## Chi Town Punk (Mar 4, 2012)

THANOS said:


> Punk doesn't bash part-timers AT ALL here! What are you idiotic haters babling on about? He specifically says that he would love to be able to work a part-time schedule and get paid just as much as he does for the full-time schedule and wants to get there some day! It's written right there for all to read!
> 
> Is he bitter? Hell yes! You all know this by now, but he's definitely not saying that there shouldn't be part-timers, he's saying he wants to bust his ass and get to that point where he barely has to work!


Punk haters hear what they want to hear.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

NO! said:


> So going by this mentality, the guys who have earned respect in the company should always outshine the rest, even if their days of being full-time are over. What's important to understand is that this seems to be becoming a habit... every single year it's The Rock or Brock Lesnar or whoever getting ALL of the major opportunities and spots. Yes these guys have earned it, but maybe it's going to hurt them in the future when they decide to leave again and the other guys on the roster have suffered from being forced under the hollywood stars, hall of famers, famous fighters, or what have you for all of those years.


But why is it becoming a habit? It's because the WWE is lazy and cares more about money and revenue than the actual product. If they thought that Punk was THE man and could bring that in in bucket loads, he would have the top spot at Mania, not Lesnar or Rocky. 

I don't disagree with what Punk said but I disagree with Punk being the one saying it. Why is someone like Punk, who was able to argue to the point where WWE gave in and gave him what he wanted on a silver platter with a 400+ day world title reign, still griping?

Why did Punk not negotiate his contract a little bit better and shorten the amount of days he's on the road? Why is it Jericho, Rock, Taker and Lesnar's fault for being smart enough to know how to work it to their benefit?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

AmWolves10 said:


> It makes sense. Honestly the part timers are the ones who draw the money. They deserve to get paid big money while working little. The rest of the roster can't draw a dollar with green crayon.
> 
> That said I'm a punk fan and I could see it from his perspective. Maybe he'll get to that level someday where he can come back and only work 15 dates for the same amount of money that he is doing now. Its just not his time yet.


That is because the new stars are not booked how the part timers stars were in their prime. Maybe if the WWE would book the current stars better they could draw like the part timers. I mean Punk is a perfect example as in the WHC/IC/US champions. Punk was champion for over 400 days yet Cena the most over guy in the company is still on the card in the main events instead of the WWE champion. That shows fans we shoudlnt care about the WWE champion if he is not in the main even of PPVs.

Also how can we care about the IC/US champion when they are jobbing left and right after winning those titles. And the WHC is treated like crap. The title is not worthless esp when its going on alot of PPV cards first. 

Just imagine if Punk was booked like Cena or the rock/lesnar in their primes? Even take a guy like Ziggler he wins MITB then turns into a jobber. How can you build anyone up when he is jobbing then when he cashes in for the title and wins he doesnt seem legit because he was jobbing for a year.


----------



## Chad Allen (Nov 30, 2012)

Typical Cm Punk:lmao


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

Shots fired at Brock! Kicking that feud off!


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

its not about how many days you show up, its about how much money you make, if Austin makes more money showing up once a year than Jinder Mahal showing up every single day, then it makes sense Austin gets paid more, its that simple really.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

He makes it sound like guys like Rock just come in, do their 15 days of work and then go home to sip martinis on the beach, when back in reality, Rock busts his ass to make a living, too, with all of his movies, promotional tours and whatnot.

Not to mention that Rock's fame can bring in an amount of business that Punk's name wouldn't-hence why he's paid more. 

Sorry Punk, I'm a fan, but this comes across as another "why am I not the center of attention anymore" type of thing. "Its not fair Rock and Brock get the same pay as me when I work so hard. I bust my ass. I deserve that attention. Why am I not getting it?" That's how it comes across. Its starting to seem more and more like Punk buys way too much into his own hype and he's a big mark for himself. Part timers get paid a shit ton because they bring in the buys and ratings, and they're proven draws. Punk...face it, your status is way below that. Its all proportionate.


----------



## Cmpunk91 (Jan 28, 2013)

Punk likes to talk shit like this to get a reaction. He always succeeds at doing so too.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I don't have a problem with anything Punk said here. If you can get the 15 days a year gig then more power to you. Hell of a job if you can get it.*


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> That is because the new stars are not booked how the part timers stars were in their prime. Maybe if the WWE would book the current stars better they could draw like the part timers. I mean Punk is a perfect example as in the WHC/IC/US champions. Punk was champion for over 400 days yet Cena the most over guy in the company is still on the card in the main events instead of the WWE champion. That shows fans we shoudlnt care about the WWE champion if he is not in the main even of PPVs.
> 
> Also how can we care about the IC/US champion when they are jobbing left and right after winning those titles. And the WHC is treated like crap. The title is not worthless esp when its going on alot of PPV cards first.
> 
> Just imagine if Punk was booked like Cena or the rock/lesnar in their primes? Even take a guy like Ziggler he wins MITB then turns into a jobber. How can you build anyone up when he is jobbing then when he cashes in for the title and wins he doesnt seem legit because he was jobbing for a year.


:lmao, Just stop:lmao, It's comedy.:lmao


KO Bossy said:


> He makes it sound like guys like Rock just come in, do their 15 days of work and then go home to sip martinis on the beach,* when back in reality*, Rock busts his ass to make a living, too, with all of his movies, promotional tours and whatnot.
> 
> Not to mention that Rock's fame can bring in an amount of business that Punk's name wouldn't-hence why he's paid more.
> 
> Sorry Punk, I'm a fan, but this comes across as another "why am I not the center of attention anymore" type of thing. "Its not fair Rock and Brock get the same pay as me when I work so hard. I bust my ass. I deserve that attention. Why am I not getting it?" That's how it comes across. Its starting to seem more and more like Punk buys way too much into his own hype and he's a big mark for himself. Part timers get paid a shit ton because they bring in the buys and ratings, and they're proven draws. Punk...face it, your status is way below that. Its all proportionate.


I don't think Punk or his marks live their. They live in their own world where CM Punk started a new boom and all his promos and matches are GOAT.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

wonder goat said:


> Yep, total crack head.


So if CM Punk had "Chinese" tattooed on his body you would probably try to convince everybody how Punk is asian :shaq



NO! said:


> And that's fine to bring those guys in, but not at the expense of everyone else. Maybe a large portion of the fan base can look at a guy differently when he's put in the ring with a guy like The Rock and presented as a guy who belongs in the same ring. If John Cena can become a huge star... someone who is painfully mediocre on the mic and in the ring, then it's foolish to think that it's that hard to get someone "over". It mostly pertains to the booking, which is something the WWE has done inadequately for years now. It's frightening how many fans defend them for it.
> 
> Not only is the company holding on to this traditional way of thinking of ONLY giving the popular guys big matches, but as demonstrated on this thread, fans are going along with it. And again, it's absolutely something that can hurt them later on.


Who's on top at the expense of everyone else? If anyone buried the whole roster it's Vince and his team. The Rock was 8 years not in WWE, just like Lesnar, WWE had 8 years a chance to make someone big as Cena to compete against the Rock and Lesnar. Even when they returned they appeared for one match and left for months. The Rock wasn't in the spotlight between WrestleMania 28 and Royal Rumble 2013, Lesnar wasn't in the spotlight between SummerSlam 2012 and this year's RTWM. Is it the fault of the Rock that WWE hasn't pushed anyone between WM28 & WM 29 so he needs to compete against Cena for the second time in the row because there is nobody else there?


----------



## DXfan99 (Apr 20, 2007)

I see where wrestlers can be pissed about part timers but it seems like they have to have them. They need to build up some of these guys so they can eventually headline wrestlemanias. Alot of these guys dont have the star power yet to attract those big buys at mania.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Alo0oy said:


> its not about how many days you show up, its about how much money you make, if Austin makes more money showing up once a year than Jinder Mahal showing up every single day, then it makes sense Austin gets paid more, its that simple really.


It should be about the number of days you should show up. Some part timer should not be able to come in and make the same amount as a full timer, that is just not fair And it just shows your fan base, sure we have their wrestlers who you see every week on TV and on PPV but you shouldnt care about them because we are going to bring in ex stars who you used to love 10 years ago.

The part timers should not be main eventing over the current stars or take the place of them, they should be enhancing the product, because when those part timers leave a few a few weeks or a month then what?

The WWE needs to stop living in the past and build new stars, everyone gave WCW (and TNA) crap for doing this with Hogan for example. The WWE needs to get their fans to care about their current stars as much as they did about Austin, the rock, Lesnar or HHH. 

Imagine if back in the day when the rock was just starting to catch fire or when austin was, instead of letting them main event PPVs you were bringing back the likes of Hogan, Savage, Rude, or others to main event over them? They never would have been as popular. The reason they got so big is because the WWE start to build those new stars and let go of the past. But the WWE is turning into WCW was when WCW was at their worse. Showcasing former stars and booking on the fly (day of the show) instead of building new stars like they did in the AE


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

If anyone wants to see 2013 WWE's attempt to build a star look no further then Ryback :lol


----------



## Cmpunk91 (Jan 28, 2013)

DualShock said:


> So if CM Punk had "Chinese" tattooed on his body you would probably try to convince everybody how Punk is asian :shaq
> 
> 
> Who's on top at the expense of everyone else? If anyone buried the whole roster it's Vince and his team. The Rock was 8 years not in WWE, just like Lesnar, WWE had 8 years a chance to make someone big as Cena to compete against the Rock and Lesnar. Even when they returned they appeared for one match and left for months. The Rock wasn't in the spotlight between WrestleMania 28 and Royal Rumble 2013, Lesnar wasn't in the spotlight between SummerSlam 2012 and this year's RTWM. Is it the fault of the Rock that WWE hasn't pushed anyone between WM28 & WM 29 so he needs to compete against Cena for the second time in the row because there is nobody else there?


This


----------



## TheSundanceKid (Apr 3, 2012)

After reading the responses, am I missing something? 

He says the part timers have a good deal, it makes him want to aim for that deal, now he's busting his ass to be worthy of that deal. Isn't that it? 

He's just saying it's stupid to act like you wouldn't prefer to have the schedule of Brock and Rock for the same money....

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I loved how he just randomly had to shit on the Miz. :lmao


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

DualShock said:


> So if CM Punk had "Chinese" tattooed on his body you would probably try to convince everybody how Punk is asian :shaq
> 
> 
> Who's on top at the expense of everyone else? If anyone buried the whole roster it's Vince and his team. The Rock was 8 years not in WWE, just like Lesnar, WWE had 8 years a chance to make someone big as Cena to compete against the Rock and Lesnar. Even when they returned they appeared for one match and left for months. The Rock wasn't in the spotlight between WrestleMania 28 and Royal Rumble 2013, Lesnar wasn't in the spotlight between SummerSlam 2012 and this year's RTWM. Is it the fault of the Rock that WWE hasn't pushed anyone between WM28 & WM 29 so he needs to compete against Cena for the second time in the row because there is nobody else there?


No one is blaming the Rock or Lesnar, I think everyone blames Vince. He should be pushing someone to the moon during those periods but he doesnt because knows he an half ass a year and booking and use his ace in the holes Rock and Lesnar for the biggest PPV of the year WM (and when they do SS and RR). 

The point is the WWE should be pushing someone else so he doesnt have to rely on the Rock and Lesnar to help get WM buyrates. Just think of Vince booked better and WM was already a great card without the Rock and Lesnar, then you add in those two? It would make it even better.


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

Does every single Punk thread have to turn into a flame war between the marks and haters? Jesus christ this thread is embarrassing to read fpalm.


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

Why shouldn't he whine? He got shafted at the last 2 Wrestlemanias and is getting it again this time round. Why can't he be annoyed at the fact he was WWE champion but the rock who leaves for greener pastures and just strolls back in then headlines what should of been his wrestlemania?

I take it the "he's a whiney bitch" comments are by people still at school or lazy pricks who have no ambition to amount to anything. Just sit back and awaits for everything to fall on their lap.

In life some people get what they don't deserve and people don't get what they deserve. He's frustrated and feels he deserves better. I say go on then go rattle a few cages, if you don't air your agravenses they don't get solved.


----------



## Cmpunk91 (Jan 28, 2013)

Crusade said:


> Does every single Punk thread have to turn into a flame war between the marks and haters? Jesus christ this thread is embarrassing to read fpalm.


Too many childish posters on here. Can't hold a debate without insulting one another


----------



## Cmpunk91 (Jan 28, 2013)

kingfunkel said:


> Why shouldn't he whine? He got shafted at the last 2 Wrestlemanias and is getting it again this time round. Why can't he be annoyed at the fact he was WWE champion but the rock who leaves for greener pastures and just strolls back in then headlines what should of been his wrestlemania?
> 
> I take it the "he's a whiney bitch" comments are by people still at school or lazy pricks who have no ambition to amount to anything. Just sit back and awaits for everything to fall on their lap.
> 
> In life some people get what they don't deserve and people don't get what they deserve. He's frustrated and feels he deserves better go then go battle a few cages, if you don't air your agravenses they don't get solved.


Good point


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

Amber B said:


> But why is it becoming a habit? It's because the WWE is lazy and cares more about money and revenue than the actual product. If they thought that Punk was THE man and could bring that in in bucket loads, he would have the top spot at Mania, not Lesnar or Rocky.
> 
> I don't disagree with what Punk said but I disagree with Punk being the one saying it. Why is someone like Punk, who was able to argue to the point where WWE gave in and gave him what he wanted on a silver platter with a 400+ day world title reign, still griping?
> 
> Why did Punk not negotiate his contract a little bit better and shorten the amount of days he's on the road? Why is it Jericho, Rock, Taker and Lesnar's fault for being smart enough to know how to work it to their benefit?


Good


LadyCroft said:


> *I don't have a problem with anything Punk said here. If you can get the 15 days a year gig then more power to you. Hell of a job if you can get it.*


That's cool but this guy has to stop whining and WTF does the Miz have to do with any of it? HAHAHA.


----------



## Biast (Nov 19, 2012)

Thirteen pages with more than a hundred posts and only about ten of them make some sense. I guess mods are on a piss break or are actually enjoying this.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

I think its messed up that Punk keeps trashing Miz in the media, even though Miz puts him over all the time. But I've also seen Punk put Miz over here and there in interviews so I guess i'm fine with it.


----------



## Schrute_Farms (Nov 27, 2009)

But has had plenty of chances to be the guy and has proven that he is not on their level and never will be. He doesn't sell very well and outside of his hometown nobody really cares about him. Still Cena's company.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

This is why I'm a huge fan of Punk's interviews, he really doesn't pull any punches. He's right about what Miz would've said and that's because Miz is a true company man. Punk isn't, and it's probably why WWE didn't go the distance with having Punk as the center of the show as champion until he started getting involved with Cena and it's probably why he'll never be trusted to be the top guy. WWE has very little to no control in what he says and it could make them look bad.

But Punk's interviews are always awesome for two reason. One is that, as mentioned, he's probably as honest as you'll get from a WWE superstar, and two, reactions to them are always priceless by the haters, who probably don't even listen to them (and based on some of the responses I've read, that appears to be the case). :lmao


----------



## Biast (Nov 19, 2012)

AmWolves10 said:


> I think its messed up that Punk keeps trashing Miz in the media, even though Miz puts him over all the time. But I've also seen Punk put Miz over here and there in interviews so I guess i'm fine with it.


The Miz almost ended his career two months ago botching a freaking vertical suplex and dropping Punk on his neck. Lets be honest, I would be mad too. :lmao


----------



## 11Shareef (May 9, 2007)

I don't have a problem with part timers as a whole, the new generation of fans may see the Rock as a movie star holding WWE's top prize, but he's a genuine legend in this business. WWE may have dumbed down it's self a bit, but The Rock is a part of a group of guys responsible for WWE still being a company. Here's what people need to understand, WCW at the point in time it went out of business would've went out of business regardless. It wasn't because of how bad the show was at that point it was the AOL merger. Just a few years before that WWE legitimately could've went out of business. In '95 they were going broke and until '98 were getting beat in ratings. So imagine if WWE would've went out of business and WCW fell to the merger. The whole landscape changes. I'm not saying there wouldn't be a major wrestling promotion, but we just don't know what could've happened. So, The Rock isn't anyone stepping in who hasn't earned his way in this business. He was a guy who came in, a 3rd generation superstar and propelled this industry to the top. Now, my biggest gripe is WWE putting the strap on him, knowing he'd be off the show for 2 weeks straight during Wrestlemania's build. That's not his fault, it's WWE's fault for allowing it. Undertaker has bust his ass for 2 decades, I think he deserves to work the schedule he has. HHH took the mantle when the Rock went to Hollywood and Austin took his ball and went home. Plus, he's not leaving the business. You can heckle how he got into power, but he cares for this business. Brock is the guy I have some issue with. He's not like the Rock, Undertaker or HHH. Brock isn't a legend, he was a flash in the pan...who could've been a legit legend. He was only there 3 years. He didn't help save the business, he didn't put time in and only he knows how he truly feels for this industry. He's just a draw and that's it. The fact of the matter is, if his illness didn't force him out of UFC he wouldn't be here. I like him, don't get me wrong, but I don't think he's done anything to earn working 30 days a year for 5 million. Some people might not like it, but John Cena has done way more to earn a contract like that. CM Punk over the last year deserves the right to sit his ass down after Mania and rest because he's earned any paid vacation WWE offers him. I don't think anybody has worked as hard for the last year than he has.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> No one is blaming the Rock or Lesnar, I think everyone blames Vince. He should be pushing someone to the moon during those periods but he doesnt because knows he an half ass a year and booking and use his ace in the holes Rock and Lesnar for the biggest PPV of the year WM (and when they do SS and RR).
> 
> The point is the WWE should be pushing someone else so he doesnt have to rely on the Rock and Lesnar to help get WM buyrates. Just think of Vince booked better and WM was already a great card without the Rock and Lesnar, then you add in those two? It would make it even better.


But it's mentioned very often during the last 3 years by Punk, Cena, Orton and others (most indirectly) how the part timers are evil. He doesn't need to tell this to Mark Madden, us or even the Rock, he needs to go to his boss and tell him that to his face. He acts like he's not scared and how he would leave the WWE anytime he wants? Fine, he has nothing to lose then. If everybody knows that it's the fault of Vince and the booking why mentioning the part timers in the same sentence with this problems?



kingfunkel said:


> Why shouldn't he whine? He got shafted at the last 2 Wrestlemanias and is getting it again this time round. Why can't he be annoyed at the fact he was WWE champion but the rock who leaves for greener pastures and just strolls back in then headlines what should of been his wrestlemania?
> 
> I take it the "he's a whiney bitch" comments are by people still at school or lazy pricks who have no ambition to amount to anything. Just sit back and awaits for everything to fall on their lap.
> 
> In life some people get what they don't deserve and people don't get what they deserve. He's frustrated and feels he deserves better. I say go on then go rattle a few cages, if you don't air your agravenses they don't get solved.


It seems like Punk and his fans often ignore/forget that Punk wasn't WWE champion for so long because of the Rock, because Rocky wanted to win the title from someone with a long reign, without Rock Punk would probably have only a 60-90 days reign. Hell, Punk should even thank the Rock for keeping the title when he was injured in December because the title would be vacated and a new champion crowned at TLC 2012. Punk was lucky that his match against the Rock at the Rumble was scheduled so he was still champion


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> It should be about the number of days you should show up. Some part timer should not be able to come in and make the same amount as a full timer, that is just not fair And it just shows your fan base, sure we have their wrestlers who you see every week on TV and on PPV but you shouldnt care about them because we are going to bring in ex stars who you used to love 10 years ago.
> 
> The part timers should not be main eventing over the current stars or take the place of them, they should be enhancing the product, because when those part timers leave a few a few weeks or a month then what?
> 
> ...


Capitalism isn't fair. The biggest draw headlines the show and makes the most money. That's life for ya. It's not Rock's fault that's he's bigger than the young guys, and WWE is only looking to make the most possible. 

NWO v Austin is a dream storyline. I highly doubt Austin or Rock would suffer with Hogan hanging around. I do think it would effect the Jericho's and HHH's of the industry but they just don't have the talent to transcend the industry, period.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> It should be about the number of days you should show up. Some part timer should not be able to come in and make the same amount as a full timer, that is just not fair And it just shows your fan base, sure we have their wrestlers who you see every week on TV and on PPV but you shouldnt care about them because we are going to bring in ex stars who you used to love 10 years ago.


it is fair, if a full time wrestler doesn't like it that way, he should improve instead of bitching about it.



> The part timers should not be main eventing over the current stars or take the place of them, they should be enhancing the product, because when those part timers leave a few a few weeks or a month *then what?*


that's why the roster isn't "part-timers only", between Raw, Smackdown, & Main Event, there are 6 hours to build new stars, that's 4 more hours than they had back in the attitude era, wasting those six hours on Brodus Clay & Khali isn't Rock or Taker's fault.



> The WWE needs to stop living in the past and build new stars, everyone gave WCW (and TNA) crap for doing this with Hogan for example. The WWE needs to get their fans to care about their current stars as much as they did about Austin, the rock, Lesnar or HHH.


the whole "building stars" thing doesn't take more than a year, if Vince wanted to, he can make Heath Slater the face of WWE by next year's WM, if not earlier, him being over or not is completely on the shoulders of creative.



> Imagine if back in the day when the rock was just starting to catch fire or when austin was, instead of letting them main event PPVs you were bringing back the likes of Hogan, Savage, Rude, or others to main event over them? They never would have been as popular. The reason they got so big is because the WWE start to build those new stars and let go of the past. But the WWE is turning into WCW was when WCW was at their worse. Showcasing former stars and booking on the fly (day of the show) instead of building new stars like they did in the AE


Rock & Austin started main-eventing BECAUSE they were way more entertaining than whoever was main-eventing, & the fans made it pretty clear. if someone shows up now & entertains more than Rock or Taker, the fans will get that point across.


----------



## insanitydefined (Feb 14, 2013)

Punk REALLY has a hang up with the Miz.


Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

I don't think he's bashing Miz, moreso simply citing him as an example of someone, who says what he believes he has to - hence the "he thinks he has to say that"... whereas Punk always speaks his mind and more often than not, says what people need to hear. Lets be honest, the Miz is the embodiment of a corporate arse kisser. Basically Punk is admitting that he'd like to be big enough to work a schedule like 'Rock or Lesnar, and is working to get there - but is burning himself out in the process. Oh, and as for people like Rock and 'Taker earning the right to work a limited schedule, that is undeniable... but can someone explain how Lesnar has earnt such a priviledge? Lesnar was only a full-timer for a few years, was handed an undeserved mega-push from the start... only to leave because he couldn't take the pressure and felt burnt out. Lesnar made his name away from the WWE, and unlike Rock and 'Taker - who for years, both paid their dues in the business, Lesnar had very little name value when he was in the company.... so the way I look at it, Lesnar hasn't earnt the right to such a deal at all - and especially not such an unprecedented deal, which allows him to display the names of outside company sponsors on his attire.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

Punk seems to have no problem with this when it benefits himself. See him kissing Austin's *** to get that match.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

Punk if you have balls,Go to speak this Face to Face to the Brock Lesnar,The Undertaker,Triple H,Chris Jericho,The Rock.etc

Don't always look like a little-punk ass bitch,please!Help me.Sick with that.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

kingfunkel said:


> Why shouldn't he whine? He got shafted at the last 2 Wrestlemanias and is getting it again this time round. Why can't he be annoyed at the fact he was WWE champion but the rock who leaves for greener pastures and just strolls back in then headlines what should of been his wrestlemania?
> 
> I take it the "he's a whiney bitch" comments are by people still at school or lazy pricks who have no ambition to amount to anything. Just sit back and awaits for everything to fall on their lap.
> 
> In life some people get what they don't deserve and people don't get what they deserve. He's frustrated and feels he deserves better. I say go on then go rattle a few cages, if you don't air your agravenses they don't get solved.


It comes across as Punk being extremely ungrateful. He complained before, he got a gigantic push, and now he's complaining again. At this point, he needs to prove himself before he gets more.

And how exactly did he get shafted? In March 2011, he was doing hardly anything of note, and then in 2012, considering the perceived magnitude of Rock/Cena, it was evident he wasn't going on last. He was Champion for over 400 days, that's a promotion...a big one at that.

Why should this have been his Wrestlemania? What was he supposed to do? Headline against Rock again? Against Cena again? Those are tired feuds that have now been done to death. The novelty has worn off. On top of that, Punk in the main event against either guy would just not draw the kinda numbers Vince wants, so logically, you go with your hottest act (from a business point of view). Now you might say he could be put in a 3 way with them...why? This is Cena's redemption WM, Punk doesn't fit in in any way. Throwing him in just to satisfy some internet fans would make no sense.

I hate this inevitable Cena win and bullshit build for another Rock match, but as much as I detest it, it'll be better financially than a Punk match would. Once Punk lost the title, his identity was lost too, and now they have nothing for him. It was going to happen eventually. This notion that he deserved a WM main event is just...weird. He just had a monster reign, what more is deserved before he starts showing a return on their investment? I'll give you that the booking could have been a lot better, but Punk just comes across as a whiny child who isn't happy unless he has it all. And I LIKE Punk.

Why is he so surprised that Rock was given the title? Again, he of all people should know this is Cena's WM win, that's why it happened. If he asks himself why it couldn't be him dropping the belt to Cena, then he needs to look at how big of a star he is, and then compare that to how big of a star Rock is, and wake up to the fact that Rock outshines him in stardom in every possible manner. Beating Rock is way bigger than beating Punk. Rock doesn't just stroll in to main event WM, this is all set up for Cena to get the glory. That's Vince's fault, not Rock's.


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

THANOS said:


> Punk doesn't bash part-timers AT ALL here! What are you idiotic haters babling on about? He specifically says that he would love to be able to work a part-time schedule and get paid just as much as he does for the full-time schedule and wants to get there some day! It's written right there for all to read!
> 
> Is he bitter? Hell yes! You all know this by now, but he's definitely not saying that there shouldn't be part-timers, he's saying he wants to bust his ass and get to that point where he barely has to work!


*This. The majority of you made fools of yourselves. That being said, Punk needs to lay off of Miz. The guy does nothing to him and has even complemented Punk on occasions, and all Punk does is run him down. What the hell is his problem?*


----------



## ViperAtHeart (Mar 23, 2013)

15 days a year? this schedule sounds familiar


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Part of me wants to close this thread but the other part is getting way too much enjoyment out of watching you all embarrass yourselves in here. The hardships of being a mod.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

lol at least Miz headlined Mania.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

SovereignVA said:


> lol at least Miz headlined Mania.


Probably what burns Punk the most tbh. Miz has headlined Wrestlemania. He hasn't and probably won't until Mania 32 at the earliest when all the part timers are gone. It's obviously hurts.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

CM Punk can come off as an asshole, even when he doesn't mean to. But him constantly dissing Miz, is really uncalled for.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

ROGERTHAT21 said:


> *This. The majority of you made fools of yourselves.*





> “If I didn’t want to be there every week, I wouldn’t be there every week. And I’m the only guy that says that. The Miz will go out there and say, ‘no it’s great having these guys back and blah, blah blah’ because, you know, I truly believe he thinks he has to say that.
> 
> 
> “The honest reality of it is you bust your ass for 365 days of the year and there’s other people that come in and don’t work as hard and maybe get paid the same amount of money.
> ...


People don't say things like this in a positive light. Its his bitterness despite all he's been pushed, and the lack of gratitude that bothers me, personally. The way he's worded it doesn't explicitly say that he dislike part timers, but he thinks its unfair treatment and he looks down on them. Can't anyone see the sarcasm in how he says “So to me, as a business man, it just makes me look at it and go, ‘OK that’s the deal I need to get.’ I need to get that deal where I work 15 days a year. You know what I mean? It makes me work harder though and dammit that’s going to burn me out.” I, at least, can very obviously sense his disdain and annoyance. That's my issue. Kinda like he's saying "Oh SURE, I'd LOVE to be a part timer, then I can work 15 days and get TONS of money." Drips with jealousy and frustration. Considering the year he just had, why is he saying this?

I often hate when people read into things too much, but this was pretty obvious, I thought...


----------



## Itami (Jun 28, 2011)

Ugh don't get why he continues to rag on Miz. Maybe he _actually_ doesn't mind them being around, especially Rock who's his idol.

As for the part-timer comments, I don't see the big deal. Punk has said in previous interviews that he's fine with guys like Rock being back as it's all about business. Personally, I see both sides. It's not fair how part timers have their own fun schedule, but at the same time it's great for business and allows for some cool feuds.


----------



## Don Conte (Mar 21, 2013)

Punk is right these part timers are taking too much TV time, which belongs to the likes of Fandango and Sandow who should be in big time matches at Mania not people like HHH and that Moron The Rock.


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

People are not really reading his response. He states that the part-time deal is better and he would love it. He doesn't really shit on the wrestlers per-say (and this entire RTWM he has worked with only part timers, so he can't say much). More so, Punk continues to shit/bitch on Miz. That main-event spot Miz got still pisses him off obviously.


----------



## version 1 (Apr 6, 2005)

Aaah this again....

When is Punk gonna realize that does part-timers were full-timers way before Punk was (in the WWE). 
People like Rock even worked both Raw and Smackdown!
So yeah those part-timers deserve the pay check they get for the things they have done in the past and what they are doing now and that is selling Wrestlemania.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Very sincere. I think at the end he still stressed he didn't want to over stay his welcome.


----------



## afender. (Apr 6, 2012)

Punk seems to have a bit of an ego problem, am I wrong. Miz should call him out and stop him from taking shit in a a public forum


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Starbuck said:


> Probably what burns Punk the most tbh. Miz has headlined Wrestlemania. He hasn't and probably won't until Mania 32 at the earliest when all the part timers are gone. It's obviously hurts.


Not sure how much his dvd breaks from kayfabe but he states that he was pissed about the fact that Miz headlined Wrestlemania.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Punk drawing in DEM post counts unk


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

KB said:


> Well, this is the wrestling business. Its not a 9 to 5 work job where Bill WhatsHisName shows up one day a week and earns your salary.
> 
> These guys... Rock, Brock... these guys are superstars, you pay for what you get.


Hmm... Billy WhatsHisName?

That's the same guy who booked a match for the "Total Package" Lex Luger at Superbrawl..Super Saturday, or whatever it's called!


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

I'm surprised punk doesn't catch more backstage heat from HHH or vince for this kinda shit.


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

:ti this thread. 

Absolutely agree with him, the message WWE are sending is "_the goal is to be one of those guys and be afforded the luxury of working limited dates and coming back to take the big spots at the big shows_" he's just saying that's what he's also aspiring to do, wether he'll ever reach that isn't the point.


----------



## Amuroray (Mar 13, 2012)

Punk being a whiny bitch again.

They back as they draw.

Thats it. Dealwithit.

Rock and brock are fucking awesome.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Didn't the part timers spend years busting their arse just like Punk? They helped build the business, so I don't see the big deal in them being brought back.


----------



## noob1sm (Jul 26, 2011)

Anybody who's every held a job can understand Punk on this one, it sucks when you know people do WAY less work than you and get tons more money. At my current job, I work my ass off, have been for over 18 months now, and we have 2 members of our 'marketing team' that watch YouTube videos all day... Punk needs to keep working at it, just like anybody in any business, put in all the sweat and tear - someday all the hard effort will earn you that status you're looking for!


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

You people have disgraced yourselves for long enough. Like vultures that circle a dead carcass, you seek false prophet in the word of a man who knows not the true meaning of the term 'professional wrestler'. For those that do not accept C.M. PUNK are destined to a life of butthurt and misguided views on the value of entertainment. 

I challenge the non-believers to accept C.M. PUNK as your lord and saviour. Only then can you find peace from your treacherous attempts at besmirching the greatest professional wrestler of our time. Only then will you realise the true meaning of the industry you claim to fandom. Only then shall you be saved from the half-hearted ways of the part-timer (and MIZ).

Acceptance of C.M. PUNK will result in the enjoyment of many high star-rated matches - of which MIZ will not be a part - and numerous profound promos that will enlighten all those who choose to accept the words that are spoken. In addition to the continual evolution and transformation of the most riveting and monumental professional wrestling character of the 21st century.

Praise be thy name,

C.M. PUNK


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

seems like the usual Punk haters came in decided to not even read the op and maybe just read the title :lol im surprised the mods havent banned all Punk threads, they always seem to turn out the same.


----------



## Amuroray (Mar 13, 2012)

El Cuñado said:


> You people have disgraced yourselves for long enough. Like vultures that circle a dead carcass, you seek false prophet in the word of a man who knows not the true meaning of the term 'professional wrestler'. For those that do not accept C.M. PUNK are destined to a life of butthurt and misguided views on the value of entertainment.
> 
> I challenge the non-believers to accept C.M. PUNK as your lord and saviour. Only then can you find peace from your treacherous attempts at besmirching the greatest professional wrestler of our time. Only then will you realise the true meaning of the industry you claim to fandom. Only then shall you be saved from the half-hearted ways of the part-timer (and MIZ).
> 
> ...


Faggiest post off all time.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Amuroray said:


> Faggiest post off all time.


Brother, you are lost. Let C.M. PUNK be your Shepard. You can be guided away from the miscreants and rabble of our society. Accept the lord and your time spent as a professional wrestling fan will be one filled with enjoyment and splendor. For those that choose C.M. PUNK, choose the path of enlightenment.


----------



## afender. (Apr 6, 2012)

El Cuñado said:


> You people have disgraced yourselves for long enough. Like vultures that circle a dead carcass, you seek false prophet in the word of a man who knows not the true meaning of the term 'professional wrestler'. For those that do not accept C.M. PUNK are destined to a life of butthurt and misguided views on the value of entertainment.
> 
> I challenge the non-believers to accept C.M. PUNK as your lord and saviour. Only then can you find peace from your treacherous attempts at besmirching the greatest professional wrestler of our time. Only then will you realise the true meaning of the industry you claim to fandom. Only then shall you be saved from the half-hearted ways of the part-timer (and MIZ).
> 
> ...



You went full retard, man. Never go full retard.


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

I'm more concerned with the slick Miz comment than anything else.

He's starting to sound like some chick who can't get over her ex so she constantly brings them up in conversation.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

afender. said:


> You went full retard, man. Never go full retard.


Acceptance is only a few short steps away, brother. For C.M. PUNK is always there; in heart, in mind, in soul. The true prophecy of the professional wrestling fan is not to harm or hate as you have done, but to accept and enjoy - 5 star matches.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe (Nov 15, 2012)

Can't say I really blame him. If the part timers were facing main roster guys who could use the push I wouldn't mind, but Cena vs Rock and Lesnar vs Triple H does nothing for me.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

iDogBea said:


> I'm more concerned with the slick Miz comment than anything else.
> 
> He's starting to sound like some chick who can't get over her ex so she constantly brings them up in conversation.


This.

He didn't really say anything bad about the part timers, but he just had to name drop Miz.

I like Punk, but damn why is he still so butthurt?


----------



## ChainGangRed (Jun 17, 2005)

Cause it is The Real World, Mike Mizanin!

Anyways this is kind of strange, because I swear I watched a video interview with him recently where he said having part timers around was cool...kayface much?


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T (Mar 13, 2010)

iDogBea said:


> He's starting to sound like some chick who can't get over her ex so she constantly brings them up in conversation.


Bret talking about Shawn?


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

You all would be "whiny bitches" too if you carried your company for fourteen months, and then someone who barely shows up for work comes back and takes your spot.

Punk is right.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

GOON The Legend said:


> You all would be "whiny bitches" too if you carried your company for fourteen months, and then someone who barely shows up for work comes back and takes your spot.
> 
> Punk is right.


.



> Edge on The Rock:
> “Rock is a huge star, he should come back and be a huge star. The guy didn’t HAVE to come back. If you’re good enough, you’re not going to lose a spot. If you lose a spot, guess what, you’re not good enough. You shouldn’t be able to be taken off a show. My mentality was if guys came back I don’t care what they do, I know what I’m going to do and I’m going to get on that show. So if you don’t get on the show it’s your own fault.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

Edge is wrong.


----------



## Fanboi101 (Jul 15, 2011)

Can you imagine Wrestlemania without the part-timers? You guys are all complaining about the card now, but none of you could honestly believe that a card made up of the full-time roster wouldn't be the worst Wrestlemania card of all time.

Guys like Rock and Brock are here because the roster is shit; they are the effect of the shit roster, not the cause. I've been watching wrestling for almost 20 years and this is the least interesting roster I can remember. Everyone is so generic. I can't remember when the WWE has ever had to rely on part timers like they do now and it's a simple reason why: the roster blows.


----------



## FozzyAndJericho (Feb 12, 2013)

I sympathize with Punk in him saying it sucks that someone can work way less and get payed the same/more but then again, these guys have worked full time schedules before. Hell, Undertaker and The Rock helped save this ship from sinking during the AE. And as most posters have pointed out, Vince cares about money. ONLY money. Who brings the most of that? The Rock. Sorry man, you won't get much sympathy from a man who books the company's face and golden boy of this era against the guy who did the same during the AE. Vince will laugh to the bank and forget you even existed. Hard work doesn't really mean a whole lot backstage anymore.. All about the drawing power. Which no full time superstar on the roster has due to their shitty booking. Round and round we go.


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

Damn, Punk burying Miz once again, I love it!


----------



## afender. (Apr 6, 2012)

Maybe Punk is half in character or he just had a bad day grrr


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

iDogBea said:


> I'm more concerned with the slick Miz comment than anything else.
> 
> He's starting to sound like some chick who can't get over her ex so she constantly brings them up in conversation.


He's probably mad Miz makes more money than he does
http://gma.yahoo.com/real-world-stars-whove-found-success-221527891--abc-news-tv.html


----------



## Carlito1 (Jun 7, 2009)

Puknk speaks whats on his mind and if you don't respect him for that then whatever. He is the opposite of every other wrestler/ professional athlete these days they all seem to try and give the safest answer, dodge the tough questions and give the same cliche answers 1000 times. CM punk seems to be the only one saying what he feels and saying what a lot of people on here say and a lot of you don't like it? don't you like seeing some personality? the guy actually has passion and doesn't read it from a script like some guys.. and as for complaining about his physique.. do u people watch wrestling to see the perfect male physique in tiny wrestling shorts? if so idk what to tell you but regardless of his size he is easily the most entertaining superstar of this era.


----------



## Chingo Bling (Dec 26, 2005)

CM MARK!


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

AthenaMark said:


> He's probably mad Miz makes more money than he does
> http://gma.yahoo.com/real-world-stars-whove-found-success-221527891--abc-news-tv.html


Nice try. It isn't even a little related to the topic but since you tried to be smart I just had to.

From a thread a while back in 2012 from source: Wrestling Observer



> CM Punk: $1,220,500 downside/allocated a personal touring bus/first class travel arrangements paid for, when bus travel is not an option/receives an additional 3.25% bonus for high merchandise sales – 7 year contract
> 
> The Miz: $712,000 downside/first class travel – 5 year contract


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T (Mar 13, 2010)

^Wonder what Cena and other top stars make?


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

GOON The Legend said:


> Edge is wrong.


Nah, he has a valid point.


----------



## afender. (Apr 6, 2012)

*
Edge on The Rock:*
“Rock is a huge star, he should come back and be a huge star. The guy didn’t HAVE to come back. If you’re good enough, you’re not going to lose a spot. If you lose a spot, guess what, you’re not good enough. You shouldn’t be able to be taken off a show. My mentality was if guys came back I don’t care what they do, I know what I’m going to do and I’m going to get on that show. So if you don’t get on the show it’s your own fault."


- Absolutely right


----------



## LordKain (Mar 14, 2010)

If guys like like Cena, Orton, Punk and hell even Bryan had any balls they'd walk either the day *before * or the day *after* WrestleMania but we all know they don't.

CM Punk to me has to be the biggest baby back bitch the wrestling industry has ever had. All bark and no bite. That's what separates guys like him from guys like Austin who stood up for there believes and did what they needed to do, right or wrong it didn't matter.


----------



## 1TheRockHHH (Jul 24, 2011)

lol what a whiny bitch.


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

noob1sm said:


> Anybody who's every held a job can understand Punk on this one, it sucks when you know people do WAY less work than you and get tons more money. At my current job, I work my ass off, have been for over 18 months now, and we have 2 members of our 'marketing team' that watch YouTube videos all day... Punk needs to keep working at it, just like anybody in any business, put in all the sweat and tear - someday all the hard effort will earn you that status you're looking for!


If your working your ass off and the business has hit an all time low with you on top, and a old employee comes in and makes business boom again(even causing records to be broken), then you should be looking in the mirror, because you suck at your job.


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

austin316 G.O.A.T said:


> Bret talking about Shawn?


Didn't say Punk was the only one who does that. I'm aware of Bret's obsession with Shawn, but this thread isn't about either of them.

I'm just pointing out how a guy who held the WWE up and got all this money, attention and a lengthy title reign still cries himself to sleep over the fact that Miz main evented a Mania and he likely never will unless his match with Austin actually takes place.


----------



## RKO 4life (Feb 20, 2013)

Man if only he would just work for just 15 days a year and be off of my tv.

The ratings killer bitching once again, whats new?


----------



## B. [R] (Jan 31, 2012)

The part-timers are back to generate revenue for the company while they focus their time in developing as many people as possible. Granted, they are doing a shitty job of it, but that is what they are for. If anything think of them as placeholders.


----------



## Mephis (Jan 25, 2013)

CM Punk being a whiny little cunt is nothing new, lol. Let that self-absorbed drama queen stay bitter and butthurt over life, clearly nothing will ever make this tool happy.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

In my opinion, if a part-timer like Rock, or Taker, or HHH come back, and they bring back some old fans, then it should be the current rosters job to keep the old fans around, so basically, have the old fans come for The Rock and Brock Lesnar, have them stay for the Daniel Bryans, Dolph Zigglers, and the CM Punks etc.


----------



## HeavyDandtheBoyz (Jul 19, 2011)

Whatever. The part timers were once full timers. He just sounds like an idiot. Life isn't fair. Especially the business world. The only way to make enough to consider it fair is to get paid by the day. Now that's not really possible but if you want to get fair value you have to work on a day by day contract. No stability in that.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Brock had a hell of a match with Cena last year, so at least one part timer can still bring it.

Rock, on the other hand, is washed up. 

Taker may be washed up, I'm not sure, but even if Taker retired tomorrow, no one would get that WM 'spot'. You can put different people in a WWE Title match. Big time grudge match can be made without Triple H and Brock, but the streak match is not replaceable.


----------



## Little Mac (Nov 10, 2011)

I think this says more about his relationship with The Miz than the part-timers. He brings up Miz in nearly every interview.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

You don't get paid on how hard you work. You get paid on how much you draw. I like Punk but I don't really agree with him here. Rock and Lesnar may be part time but they still draw more then any full-time guy. There's a reason they are getting paid a lot despite working less, they draw a fuck load and that's how Vince pays people. Jericho said HHH made 4x what he did for WM 18 and when he asked Vince why he responded to the effect of "I pay based off of who I feel the fans are paying to see".


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Punk's criticism would have a lot more weight if he wasn't benefitting from the part-timers. 

Punk is currently working with Taker, just had a program with Rocky, worked with Jericho at last Mania, and HHH in 2011. Honestly, I don't really understand why he's complaining.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

#Mark said:


> Punk's criticism would have a lot more weight if he wasn't benefitting from the part-timers.
> 
> Punk is currently working with Taker, just had a program with Rocky, worked with Jericho at last Mania, and HHH in 2011. Honestly, I don't really understand why he's complaining.


Because he's doing more work for less pay.

You can also say Punk is the only one positioned with the slightest bit of credibility to play jobber to the part-timers. That plays into WWE's crappy 50-50 booking that has created a sea of non-over midcarders.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

#Mark said:


> Punk's criticism would have a lot more weight if he wasn't benefitting from the part-timers.
> 
> Punk is currently working with Taker, just had a program with Rocky, worked with Jericho at last Mania, and HHH in 2011. Honestly, I don't really understand why he's complaining.


Because in 2011 he JOBBED to HHH and never got his win back. He jobbed to the rock twice this year and will never get those wins back and he is going to lose to the understaker at WM another part timer which he wont get that win back either.

So Punk has every right to complain that he is jobbing to part timers when he is putting in more time than they are. He has a legit point.

Also you want to have it so Punk can draw like Cena, the rock or HHH, well he is not going to be able to if he is jobbing to every part timer. If anything those part timers should be putting over Punk so he can draw like they did back in the day or like Cena can now. 

the WWE has it ass backs with using former stars, they should be used to get new stars over, not to feed their egos and beat the stars of today and the future.


----------



## kazoo (Mar 3, 2011)

Punk is gonna bitch more than Brett Hart in the future............PIPE BOMB!!!


----------



## Defei (Aug 22, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> Because in 2011 he JOBBED to HHH and never got his win back. He jobbed to the rock twice this year and will never get those wins back and he is going to lose to the understaker at WM another part timer which he wont get that win back either.



He was never a business mover of that calibre to warrant such wins over big stars in the first place. Neither did he deserve a 434 days WWE championship reign. He should be glad he got to work with them.


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

He needs a break in all honesty and Punk does make a valid point, but I can understand why the Rock is not there all the time. The Rock has a lot going on in his life (movie wise). I'm surprised he even makes it to Raw and some SmackDowns too to be honest. Lesnar however, I really don't understand why he's hardly ever there. Lesnar isn't really doing much other than wrestling at the moment and he's getting paid a shit load of money too, so he should show up more often.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Defei said:


> He was never a business mover of that calibre to warrant such wins over big stars in the first place. Neither did he deserve a 434 days WWE championship reign. He should be glad he got to work with them.


Of course he is, CM Punk sells a lot of merch. and he even sold more than Cena at some points. When every Punk gets really over and hot with the fans they do something stupid to bury him and kill his momentum. LIke with the SES that was a huge heel group and the WWE disbanded it. Or the summer of punk was the best storyline in years and they let it last 10 days then had him face kevin nash and ruin it. Or when Punk was getting over again and then jobs to HHH then the WWE just ended the storyline with Punk never getting his win back.

Punk could have been right up there with Cena if they booked him properly. Its just like with Daniel Bryan, the guy starts to get really over then they have him lose in 18 secs at WM, but that still doesnt kill his momentum like the WWE hope so they book him in joke angles with Kane.

Punk and Bryan could be just as big as Cena but since they are not typical WWE guys or have the typical WWE look, Vince wont push them like Cena to give them crediblity. And sure Punk had a 434 day title run but for a good chunk of that near the end (the last 1/3 at least) he was winning by cheating of help from the shield.

And like I said with Ziggler, he wins MITB then goes on to job for a year. How will he be over when he wins the title? 

It makes no sense. If the rock or austin were booked like this in their prime they never would have gotten as big as they are.


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T (Mar 13, 2010)

CM Punk is the only guy that displaced John Cena in merchandise sales since 2006.He is definetly a good draw.


----------



## Defei (Aug 22, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> Of course he is, CM Punk sells a lot of merch. and he even sold more than Cena at some points. When every Punk gets really over and hot with the fans they do something stupid to bury him and kill his momentum. LIke with the SES that was a huge heel group and the WWE disbanded it. Or the summer of punk was the best storyline in years and they let it last 10 days then had him face kevin nash and ruin it. Or when Punk was getting over again and then jobs to HHH then the WWE just ended the storyline with Punk never getting his win back.


SES punk wasn't even the top heel at the time. Summer of punk was hot only in the IWC. No real world momentum was there, this is well documented. Punk was getting over at the expense of HHH and Cena, essentially through his IWC shoots. Both HHH and Cena let him run with it at their own expense hoping to see profits but when they realized it wasn't working in the real world, they dropped it and moved on to face Taker and The Rock for mania, respectively. 



> Punk could have been right up there with Cena if they booked him properly.


Nope.



> Its just like with Daniel Bryan, the guy starts to get really over then they have him lose in 18 secs at WM, but that still doesnt kill his momentum like the WWE hope so they book him in joke angles with Kane.


Bryan got over as a comedy act with yes/no catchphrase, not as the best technical wrestler that he is. Now he is being used for comedy. Hardly unfair to him if you ask me.



> Punk and Bryan could be just as big as Cena


Wrong again. Sorry, that wasn't going to happen. 




> And sure Punk had a 434 day title run but for a good chunk of that near the end (the last 1/3 at least) he was winning by cheating of help from the shield.


He was a heel, wasn't he? he was going to cheat.



> And like I said with Ziggler, he wins MITB then goes on to job for a year. How will he be over when he wins the title?



I agree. Ziggler got horribly screwed. 



> It makes no sense. If the rock or austin were booked like this in their prime they never would have gotten as big as they are.


Rock/Austin =/= Punk/Bryan. Those are legit business movers, big time draws.




austin316 G.O.A.T said:


> CM Punk is the only guy that displaced John Cena in merchandise sales since 2006.He is definetly a good draw.


Dx, hardy, Orton?


----------



## Embracer (Aug 16, 2012)

Dude really hates The Miz lol


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

What an absolutely idiot. It seems he has no understanding nor respect for the business he's in. Isn't he meant to be off house shows now anyway? Hypocrite too. The wrestling business is all about stars and drawing. Something he clearly knows nothing about. Maybe if he could actually draw then he wouldn't have to work year round. Doesn't he have have a giant bus that he gets driven around in too? He's hardly got it that bad. He should be grateful for guys the The Rock, Triple H and Brock Lesnar for actually making his Wrestlemania payout bigger instead of bitching and moaning. He really is pathetic at times.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Sleeper said:


> What an absolutely idiot. It seems he has no understanding nor respect for the business he's in. Isn't he meant to be off house shows now anyway? Hypocrite too. The wrestling business is all about stars and drawing. Something he clearly knows nothing about. Maybe if he could actually draw then he wouldn't have to work year round. Doesn't he have have a giant bus that he gets driven around in too? He's hardly got it that bad. He should be grateful for guys the The Rock, Triple H and Brock Lesnar for actually making his Wrestlemania payout bigger instead of bitching and moaning. He really is pathetic at times.


So lets say that someone you work with, only worked 5 days out of the year, and did much less work than you, but got paid the same or even more than you.
You really wouldnt have a problem with that?

the thing too is the part timers matches are not even up to the standards they were in their prime. I mean look at the rock, his three matches since coming back (one with Cena and two with Punk) he has been rusty as hell. He doesnt deserve the stop in the main events he is getting. 

Punk is 100% correct , not to mention because part timers like the rock, HHH, Lesnar, other deserving wrestlers that bust their butt the whole year got pushed off the card to make room for the part timers.

Its like a slap in the face to all the full time wrestlers who work hard and do house shows.

Like I said in another thread or maybe this thread. Imagine if in the Rocks and Austins prime when they were just getting big they were getting held back because the WWE decided to go with Hogan, Savage, or the Warrior were taking up their main event spots?

The WWE should be catering to their current stars not their ex stars that wrestle 2 or 3 times a year and only show up when they feel like it


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

So when he was working with Rock part timers were great, but now that he isn't getting any benefit from it Punk is back to bitching...when he's not verbally sucking off Austin for a match. What a sad hypocritical little bitch. If Punk drew worth a damn against ANYBODY other than these part timers he wouldn't be having this problem.

Although the fact that the guy who was champ for 434 days is still majorly butthurt over Miz headlining Wrestlemania years ago is fucking hilarious.




VRsick said:


> I'm surprised punk doesn't catch more backstage heat from HHH or vince for this kinda shit.


He's lucky. Right now there isn't anyone bigger to knock Punk off his tower, but best believe the second the next, Hogan/HHH/Rock/SCSA comes along Punk will shut it or get shown the door.



GOON The Legend said:


> You all would be "whiny bitches" too if you carried your company for fourteen months, and then someone who barely shows up for work comes back and takes your spot.
> 
> Punk is right.



If Punk was actually doing the job that supposedly justified his mega push no one COULD take his spot.


----------



## Defei (Aug 22, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> So lets say that someone you work with, only worked 5 days out of the year, and did much less work than you, but got paid the same or even more than you.
> You really wouldnt have a problem with that?
> 
> the thing too is the part timers matches are not even up to the standards they were in their prime. I mean look at the rock, his three matches since coming back (one with Cena and two with Punk) he has been rusty as hell. He doesnt deserve the stop in the main events he is getting.
> ...


Well atleast they get a bigger mania payday because part timers headlining surely would bring more buys, compared to someone like Punk headlining right?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Happenstan said:


> If Punk was actually doing the job that supposedly justified his mega push no one COULD take his spot.


And how is that Punks fault? Its the bookers fault, wrestling is FAKE, so him winning and losing HOW HE WINS AND LOSES is based on how he is booked.
And we all know how terrible the WWE booking has been the past few years.

You can only do so much with what you are given. Look at how over Zack Ryder was, and the WWE just buried him, are you going to blame Ryder for that?


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

Happenstan said:


> If Punk was actually doing the job that supposedly justified his mega push no one COULD take his spot.


Let me turn that around on you. If he was booked properly, he would've been able to do the job so that his mega push would've been justified.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

birthday_massacre said:


> So lets say that someone you work with, only worked 5 days out of the year, and did much less work than you, but got paid the same or even more than you.
> You really wouldnt have a problem with that?
> 
> the thing too is the part timers matches are not even up to the standards they were in their prime. I mean look at the rock, his three matches since coming back (one with Cena and two with Punk) he has been rusty as hell. He doesnt deserve the stop in the main events he is getting.
> ...


Wrestling is a unique business. It's akin to holywood in that some actors demand 7 figure paycheques for only a week or two of work, whereas other struggling actors get paid a pittance and try to work as much and hard as possible to put food on their table. It's just one of those things, big stars draw big money. It's what the business is and if Punk and his fans on the internet can't deal with that, then I don't know what to tell you.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Kalashnikov said:


> Let me turn that around on you. If he was booked properly, he would've been able to do the job so that his mega push would've been justified.


Exactly, the WWEs booking team can make or break someone. Punk could have been a huge deal if they would have put him over the rock then set it up so it was Cena vs Punk for the title. It would have given Punk a huge rub to go over the Rock and make him an even bigger star.

Cena is the last person that needs the rub fo going over the rock, he is already the top guy in the company. And if you really wanted rock vs cena II, that match doesnt even need a title then you could have gone with Punk vs Taker for the WWE title and have it streak vs streak. Takers 21-0 streak vs Punks 500 streak with the title and doing it that way you would not have Punk losing all his momentum by jobbing three straight PPVs and also jobbing to Cena on Raw.

I mean any good will and star power Punk got by having the title for 434 days has been lost and wasted because he jobbed to the rock twice then Cena, and now the taker at WM.

How is any of Punks fault when you treat him like that?


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

austin316 G.O.A.T said:


> CM Punk is the only guy that displaced John Cena in merchandise sales since 2006.He is definetly a good draw.


What? Randy Orton and i'm fairly sure a few other people such as Jeff Hardy say hi.


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T (Mar 13, 2010)

Defei said:


> Dx, hardy, Orton?


DX ain't even fair.

Jeff Hardy could have been huge if he was clean.

Did Orton beat Cena in merchandise sales?


----------



## Monterossa (Jul 25, 2012)

CM Punk dragged the ratings down to 2.2, don't you remember? can't blame WWE for bringing all the part-timers back in Mania season.

and him dissing the Miz, is reaching new levels of annoyance. Miz is the man who made his dream comes true with his hard work even though he has very limited talent. Punk keeps whining and break kayfabe all the time in order to make himself popular. IMO Miz is way better than CM Punk as a person and as a "professional" wrestler.

plus, Miz always respect him during every interviews including Punk's DVD and this is what he repays him? Punk will be lucky if he even has a friend in real life.


----------



## afender. (Apr 6, 2012)

What has Punk even done since the worked shoot angles..Nothing.. It was a stoke of dumb luck, he never main evented with out Cena. Seriously you're the WWE champion and you can't even main event a simple PPV!?

If Phil is so upset about these legit main eventers coming back then don't accept the added pay for the Wrestlemania card. If he was good enough he would have main evented last years Mania aswell as this year and this is coming from a Punk fan.


----------



## fastfrosty (Jan 21, 2013)

Maybe it's the conspiracy side in me that's coming out but maybe this is WWE's attempt at recreating the Shawn v Bret rivalry. 

Think about all the times Bret bashed Shawn Michaels in the media (Canadian newspapers f.e) because of his first title reign
Michaels was for a long time under Bret Hart but was the better talker (Bret spoke truth, Michaels was just loud)
Today, Punk is above Miz and keeps shooting on his outside of the product
I have a hunch that in a few years (or sooner..maybe 2015 lol) this could all come to a head and explode into a major rivalry. Miz is clearly getting the slow push to the very top imo, based on all the media he does. 

Remember that wrestlers get paid to work the fans !


----------



## afender. (Apr 6, 2012)

fastfrosty said:


> Maybe it's the conspiracy side in me that's coming out but maybe this is WWE's attempt at recreating the Shawn v Bret rivalry.
> 
> Think about all the times Bret bashed Shawn Michaels in the media (Canadian newspapers f.e) because of his first title reign
> Michaels was for a long time under Bret Hart but was the better talker (Bret spoke truth, Michaels was just loud)
> ...


If this was about Cena I'd be with you but I can't see Miz going anywhere he is mid card material


----------



## fastfrosty (Jan 21, 2013)

afender. said:


> If this was about Cena I'd be with you but I can't see Miz going anywhere he is mid card material


There's no real snidey-cheapshot style build to it though. Whatever opinions they have of each other have been said in viscious promos in 2011-2012 and of course as long as they're the two top full-timers they will continue having these confrontations at minor PPV's like OTL when the part timers are making movies or working on their jui jitsu on a farm with their wife and a horse.


----------



## afender. (Apr 6, 2012)

It's a love hate relationship with The Miz and Punk..Punk hates Miz and Miz loves Punk


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

Good. He is absolutely right.

Plus taking shots at Miz again. Let this continue.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

I Would love to see Miz vs Punk feud at Some day,Should be interesting.


----------



## Cmpunk91 (Jan 28, 2013)

wwffans123 said:


> I Would love to see Miz vs Punk feud at Some day,Should be interesting.


Heel punk would rip miz apart


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

Cmpunk91 said:


> Heel punk would rip miz apart


Sure, if he's allowed to break kayfabe while Miz has to stay within the confines of it.


----------



## DanM3 (Jan 3, 2012)

It's true, I agree pisses me off to. Especially people like Brock who could work a lot more shows as he's in good shape. The undertaker returning at mania each is the only acceptable thing in my eyes as the streak has been a huge selling point to mainia for years and can just take place at mania. If taker had returned at say the royal rummble and won the title I would think differently.

At least punk says what he thinks. Imagine if this happend where you worked you would be pissed


----------



## Cmpunk91 (Jan 28, 2013)

Billion Dollar Man said:


> Sure, if he's allowed to break kayfabe while Miz has to stay within the confines of it.


Look at that lie detector test segment a few months ago miz had no reply except for "your mum" lool


----------



## Doc (Oct 4, 2010)

JoeRulz said:


> lolPunk
> 
> Such a whiny little bitch.





Choke2Death said:


> The part-timers are here to make up for how boring you are. So shut the fuck up, PUNK.


Chomp and chomp.


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

afender. said:


> It's a love hate relationship with The Miz and Punk..Punk hates Miz and Miz loves Punk


I'm pretty sure Miz just doesn't give a shit. He is just doing his thing, sitting back watching Punk embarrass his self in every interview. I mean, you'd think Miz legit raped Punk how butthurt he is.


----------



## afender. (Apr 6, 2012)

Billion Dollar Man said:


> Sure, if he's allowed to break kayfabe while Miz has to stay within the confines of it.


As usual Punk takes the cheap win


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

Cmpunk91 said:


> Look at that lie detector test segment a few months ago miz had no reply except for "your mum" lool


Wasn't Punk breaking kayfabe then? And didn't Miz stay within the confines of kayfabe then? Yeah, thanks for proving my point.


----------



## Cmpunk91 (Jan 28, 2013)

Billion Dollar Man said:


> Wasn't Punk breaking kayfabe then? And didn't Miz stay within the confines of kayfabe then? Yeah, thanks for proving my point.


Why the rudeness? I was agreeing with you


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

Cmpunk91 said:


> Why the rudeness? I was agreeing with you


Sorry, I apologize.:lmao Thought you were implying he didn't break kayfabe in that promo.


----------



## Cmpunk91 (Jan 28, 2013)

Billion Dollar Man said:


> Sorry, I apologize.:lmao Thought you were implying he didn't break kayfabe in that promo.


Lol its cool, i think punk has some sort of hate for miz for whatever reason and decides to shoot on him at any given moment, bit harsh on miz lol


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

Cmpunk91 said:


> Lol its cool, i think punk has some sort of hate for miz for whatever reason and decides to shoot on him at any given moment, bit harsh on miz lol


Don't get why. Miz was hot when he won the title, I think he deserved it. And he cut some epic promos too imo. This is rare in the IWC for someone to actually like Miz. Only stain on his reign was the match at WM(quality wise) and the way they made him quit to Cena. Overall tho, I found his reign entertaining. I fully realize my view on this is the minority in the IWC.


----------



## BHfeva (Sep 3, 2012)

WallofShame said:


> He explicitly says that he needs to get a deal like the other part-timers. He wants to be like them, and admits it. What's the big deal?


exactly..


----------



## hornmeister (Oct 28, 2009)

The part timers got to a level where they can draw the same money from doing 15 days a year that Punk draws from wrestling 365. They probably started out at a much lower pay grade than punk is on now for longer to get to this position.

Will punk ever get there? Possibly but the industry has changed over the years and it is now more difficult to attain the status of the likes of the Undertaker or Rock. Punk needs a few more years of headlining to be able to command that sort of deal imho.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Rock316AE said:


> After all this time he's still not getting it? Still bitter and he will probably never get it. The part time performers are getting paid based on the share of extra customers they can attract to the product because of their wider fanbase. Punk is not attracting anyone that isn't already a WWE fan live in the arena or a TV viewer. "As a businessman" as he claimed to be, he should know that he will never get this kind of deal because he's not a game changer.


_*Brilliant post, well done man (Y)*_


----------



## Matty316 (Mar 14, 2010)

hornmeister said:


> The part timers got to a level where they can draw the same money from doing 15 days a year that Punk draws from wrestling 365. They probably started out at a much lower pay grade than punk is on now for longer to get to this position.
> 
> Will punk ever get there? Possibly but the industry has changed over the years and it is now more difficult to attain the status of the likes of the Undertaker or Rock. Punk needs a few more years of headlining to be able to command that sort of deal imho.


I agree with what you say, it is much harder to make a star these days, I don't know what it is, the crowds just don't seem to be vocal (sometimes you can't blame them) and want to cheer for anyone. In the days of the much discussed Attitude Era anyone that came out got a pretty decent pop, it just doesn't happen these days.

On what Punk said he answered the question honestly and its not a suprise he feels like that, most of the locker room will but Punk doesn't hold back. It's completely understandable though, I mean Lesnar is making at least double what he does and doing 35 (max) days a year compared to Punk's 300, he's bound to be pissed about it.


----------



## ConnorMCFC (Mar 12, 2012)

The one thing i take away from this is how much of a prick Punk can be. The Miz has nothing but respect for the guy and put him over in his DVD no end, yet Punk still hates him.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

If anything, these part-timers should be coming back to PUT OVER the younger guys which hasn't been done up to this point. That way, you still build up your current guys but also generating revenue by having big name part-timers. Currently what the WWE is doing, is just having the part-timers face other part-timers, face guys who are already over (Cena) or just having them beat the current guys all the time (Punk). Sure, I guess this generates money now but down the line, they will have wished they would have used those part-timers to help the product as a WHOLE, not just the economical standpoint of it.

I also see where Punk is coming from. He did work his ass off the whole year and is now just being fed to the part-timers... for what? I mean just having the part-timers there is generating revenue, so why not just put the guy who has been here THE WHOLE YEAR over the part-timer and make the current guy seem that much more epic. Lesnar vs HHH is a one off kind of deal that will generate money just for WM. It isn't doing any good in the long-run. This is what I don't understand about these part-timers. Come back to HELP the business, not to just make money for yourselves. Jericho is a prime example of a perfect part-timer. Albeit, he's not as a big of a name as Lesnar or Rock... but he still helps the company grow and is even making Fandango look good at the moment. CM Punk deserved to go over the Rock and be made to look like a threat, which THEN would have made him a draw. WWE failed at this. It's their own shameful fault.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

DanM3 said:


> At least punk says what he thinks.


Yeah I keep seeing this, yet when exactly did he accurately say what he thinks? Back in January when he was working a program with the Rock and was talking about how he changed his mind and was happy Rock came back or is he telling the truth now about how much he hates part timers now that he is working a program with Taker in which even a blind super mark knows Punk is getting beat at Mania? It sure is amazing how Punk's opinions change when he is getting all the benefits.


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

Shhots like these give you a real insight into WWE backstage


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

checkcola said:


> Brock had a hell of a match with Cena last year, so at least one part timer can still bring it.
> 
> Rock, on the other hand, is washed up.
> 
> Taker may be washed up, I'm not sure, but even if Taker retired tomorrow, no one would get that WM 'spot'. You can put different people in a WWE Title match. Big time grudge match can be made without Triple H and Brock, but the streak match is not replaceable.


Wrong. 

None of those guys are washed up (Rock or Taker) 

They still bring something to the table.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

ConnorMCFC said:


> The one thing i take away from this is how much of a prick Punk can be. The Miz has nothing but respect for the guy and put him over in his DVD no end, yet Punk still hates him.


Simply reason Punk think he should be the guy replace The Miz at Wrestlemania 27 main event,But sadly..He's not


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

If anything, these part-timers should be coming back to PUT OVER the younger guys which hasn't been done up to this point. That way, you still build up your current guys but also generating revenue by having big name part-timers. Currently what the WWE is doing, is just having the part-timers face other part-timers, face guys who are already over (Cena) or just having them beat the current guys all the time (Punk). Sure, I guess this generates money now but down the line, they will have wished they would have used those part-timers to help the product as a WHOLE, not just the economical standpoint of it.

I also see where Punk is coming from. He did work his ass off the whole year and is now just being fed to the part-timers... for what? I mean just having the part-timers there is generating revenue, so why not just put the guy who has been here THE WHOLE YEAR over the part-timer and make the current guy seem that much more epic. Lesnar vs HHH is a one off kind of deal that will generate money just for WM. It isn't doing any good in the long-run. This is what I don't understand about these part-timers. Come back to HELP the business, not to just make money for yourselves. Jericho is a prime example of a perfect part-timer. Albeit, he's not as a big of a name as Lesnar or Rock... but he still helps the company grow and is even making Fandango look good at the moment. CM Punk deserved to go over the Rock and be made to look like a threat, which THEN would have made him a draw. WWE failed at this. It's their own shameful fault


----------



## Nattie7 (Jan 28, 2013)

Punk wants to be the Part timers, he know's he isn't good enough to get a deal like the part timers, so he goes on about how he busted his ass off for the whole year, while they come in and work 15 days.
He admits he wants that deal, if he could get it, he would take it, doesn't draw, so he's there 365!

Another gripe of mine is, he forgets the part timer were once there busting their ass off to get the PT deals.
The way he shoots on them, you'd think they have never grafted a day in their lives.
The Rock doesn't have to be back, have you seen his crazy schedule of movies and wrestling?
He is busting his ass off multi-tasking.
Finally, quit bitching about Miz, I get it, you don't like him, but the way he constantly takes shot at him is really a turn off.

Also, I'm sure he has plenty of opportunities to tell Brock, Rock, Taker and Jericho exactly what he thinks of them, stop doing it so publicly.

He needs to stop calling out a part timer if he has such an issue with it.

And to think, I wanted Punk to beat the Rock at RR and EC, he is one of my favourites along with bryan, del rio, cessaro and ziggler from the FT roster!


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

TomahawkJock said:


> If anything, these part-timers should be coming back to PUT OVER the younger guys which hasn't been done up to this point. That way, you still build up your current guys but also generating revenue by having big name part-timers. Currently what the WWE is doing, is just having the part-timers face other part-timers, face guys who are already over (Cena) or just having them beat the current guys all the time (Punk). Sure, I guess this generates money now but down the line, they will have wished they would have used those part-timers to help the product as a WHOLE, not just the economical standpoint of it.
> 
> I also see where Punk is coming from. He did work his ass off the whole year and is now just being fed to the part-timers... for what? I mean just having the part-timers there is generating revenue, so why not just put the guy who has been here THE WHOLE YEAR over the part-timer and make the current guy seem that much more epic. Lesnar vs HHH is a one off kind of deal that will generate money just for WM. It isn't doing any good in the long-run. This is what I don't understand about these part-timers. Come back to HELP the business, not to just make money for yourselves. Jericho is a prime example of a perfect part-timer. Albeit, he's not as a big of a name as Lesnar or Rock... but he still helps the company grow and is even making Fandango look good at the moment. CM Punk deserved to go over the Rock and be made to look like a threat, which THEN would have made him a draw. WWE failed at this. It's their own shameful fault


None of that matters if creative does not follow up on the push and booking of said superstar.

They have Jericho losing to all these guys and then go and fuck them with their booking afterwards. Example, Ziggler.

I really do not want to see a part timer lose to a younger guy that WWE does not have the heart and desire to push.

You dont just become a draw overnight by winning a big match against a former big name.

The biggest way of getting over is within your fellow full timers and having good booking behind you.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

CM Punk is stupid if he still bitter
Listen 3:40


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

Wah Wah Wah - CM Punk iz a skinny indie vanilla midget and he needz to get 2 da gym and start lifting dem weights. He iz alwayz whining and not even gud in da ring coz he iz sloppy. He onli gotz a 400 dayz title reingz cuz itz a gimmick. he dunt draw moneys or RATINGZ.


Must be hard been a CM Punk hater that you feel it necessary to slate him in almost every thread related and not related to him. To all the notorious Punk haters who must have sore fingers from repetitively writing the same things about him day after day. He is one of the most successful, over, popular, talented and decorated technical wrestlers in the WWE who draws a shit load of money in merch sales to the WWE this isn't opinion its fact.

Not been here to witness this thread unfold made me realise that I will never again stoop the level or hater mark wars again because it simply isn't worth it especially when regardless of what these haters say who clutch at straws with illogical and non sensical arguments (especially about hit da gym). The end of the day he is number 2, at the top of the card and getting major Wrestlemania matches.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

WrestlingforEverII said:


> None of that matters if creative does not follow up on the push and booking of said superstar.
> 
> They have Jericho losing to all these guys and then go and fuck them with their booking afterwards. Example, Ziggler.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I agree with that. I thought Ziggler was gonna get a good push after beating Jericho but that never happened. And I'm not saying after a guy beats a part-timer they will INSTANTLY become huge but it will help them a ton. Beating a big name is just one part of a large scale process in getting a guy to become a star. WWE Creative, imo, missed a huge opportunity to have Punk beat the Rock, which would have made him more of a star than what he originally was... in my opinion.


----------



## Mr. Saintan (Jan 3, 2012)

I don't see what the big deal is. He was asked his opinion and gave it. It's not like he went on a Twitter rant or something. That being said, I see both sides of this issue. It's gotta suck killing yourself 300 days a year with little to show for it and someone popping up every now and making as much as (if not more than) you. On the other side, these part timers put in their time to earn the spot they have (except for Lesnar. He's basically a celebrity how was briefly a wrestler). Sad thing is outside of Cena, the current roster probably won't get this opportunity because of their booking. How would we be expected to care about Cody Rhodes, Dolph Ziggler, etc in ten years, when WWE barely cares about them now?


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

TomahawkJock said:


> If anything, these part-timers should be coming back to PUT OVER the younger guys which hasn't been done up to this point. That way, you still build up your current guys but also generating revenue by having big name part-timers. Currently what the WWE is doing, is just having the part-timers face other part-timers, face guys who are already over (Cena) or just having them beat the current guys all the time (Punk). Sure, I guess this generates money now but down the line, they will have wished they would have used those part-timers to help the product as a WHOLE, not just the economical standpoint of it.
> 
> I also see where Punk is coming from. He did work his ass off the whole year and is now just being fed to the part-timers... for what? I mean just having the part-timers there is generating revenue, so why not just put the guy who has been here THE WHOLE YEAR over the part-timer and make the current guy seem that much more epic. Lesnar vs HHH is a one off kind of deal that will generate money just for WM. It isn't doing any good in the long-run. This is what I don't understand about these part-timers. Come back to HELP the business, not to just make money for yourselves. Jericho is a prime example of a perfect part-timer. Albeit, he's not as a big of a name as Lesnar or Rock... but he still helps the company grow and is even making Fandango look good at the moment. CM Punk deserved to go over the Rock and be made to look like a threat, which THEN would have made him a draw. WWE failed at this. It's their own shameful fault


Why should the part timers put over anyone when Cripple H and Cena never do and haven't for years? Yeah..they made Blandy look good but that's a company thing. Why isn't anyone bitching about Cripple H returning out of the blue after CM Punk got hot and went over him for NO FUCKING REASON ON EARTH? One of the dumbest things ever done...Punk kept eating Power bombs from Nash and then lost the damn PPV match to Cripple H like a sucker. So no..the part timers don't need to put anyone over because Cena and his type never do even though they are there all year. Cena DESTROYED Ziggler this year...kicked out of all of his finishers, "overcame" Big E's interference, and won clean. Yet you want Lesnar and the Rock, who mean 1000x more than Cena ever could, to lose to these bums? Get real.

Punk should of put over Ryback..boom. New star. Punk should of put over Bryan for the WWE title and it should of been Bryan vs Rock..Bryan was RED HOT with that Yes stuff and the crowd would of been nuts at Phoenix for both of them. And they fucked it all up and did the obvious.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

GOON The Legend said:


> You all would be "whiny bitches" too if you carried your company for fourteen months, and then someone who barely shows up for work comes back and takes your spot.
> 
> Punk is right.


Most people act like Punk had a long title reign and then the Rock showed up all of sudden and ruined the title reign. Like I already posted in this thread Punk had a long title reign because of the Rock, because WWE wanted the Rock winning the title from someone with a long title reign, that's why CM Punk was still champion in December despite injury. You people act like Vince McMahon in his office and told him "Punk you would not have a 25000 days title reign like supposed because the Rock decided to come back so you need to lose the title after only 434 days. It was planned all the time that CM Punk would have a long title reign beofre losing it to the Rock and the Punk marks should actually thank the Rock because without him Punk would have a 50-100 days title reign


----------



## Nattie7 (Jan 28, 2013)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

Exactly, Punk's title reign and longevity was only because of the Rock, he should be thankful this part timer allowed him to become longest champion in modern era.
If Rock was never returning after WM, Vince would have had him drop the belt a long time ago.


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

AthenaMark said:


> Why should the part timers put over anyone when Cripple H and Cena never do and haven't for years? Yeah..they made Blandy look good but that's a company thing. Why isn't anyone bitching about Cripple H returning out of the blue after CM Punk got hot and went over him for NO FUCKING REASON ON EARTH? One of the dumbest things ever done...Punk kept eating Power bombs from Nash and then lost the damn PPV match to Cripple H like a sucker. So no..the part timers don't need to put anyone over because Cena and his type never do even though they are there all year. Cena DESTROYED Ziggler this year...kicked out of all of his finishers, "overcame" Big E's interference, and won clean. Yet you want Lesnar and the Rock, who mean 1000x more than Cena ever could, to lose to these bums? Get real.
> 
> Punk should of put over Ryback..boom. New star. Punk should of put over Bryan for the WWE title and it should of been Bryan vs Rock..Bryan was RED HOT with that Yes stuff and the crowd would of been nuts at Phoenix for both of them. And they fucked it all up and did the obvious.


You write "should of" and "would of" like 5 times in 2 lines here, when you should be writing "should have" and "would have". Undermines your points somewhat. Good points though!


----------



## Venocide (Jan 28, 2010)

Choke2Death said:


> The part-timers are here to make up for how boring you are. So shut the fuck up, PUNK.



You have Randy Orton in your sig... your comment is invalid.


----------



## Vin Ghostal (Jul 4, 2009)

wonder goat said:


> This again? Sheesh, not every wrestler has to be a fucking body-builder.


If a wrestler's body doesn't give me a hard-on, he's a bad wrestler. Keep up.



:steiner2


----------



## Hennessey (Jan 1, 2012)

Choke2Death said:


> The part-timers are here to make up for how boring you are. So shut the fuck up, PUNK.


I hate Punk, but how in the hell is he boring? There is nothing boring about him. Great wrestler that has put on a ton of great matches. Great talker that has had some amazing promos. Unique look as well. CM Punk may not be one of my favorite wrestlers but he is one of the best in the current WWE.


----------



## 21 - 1 (Jan 8, 2010)

Wait, what interview are some of you guys listening to?

Punk isn't whining at all. He simply said if some guys can get paid the same as he does but for less work, then that's the deal he needs to get.

Not sure how that comes across as whining.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Sparta101 said:


> I hate Punk, but how in the hell is he boring? There is nothing boring about him. Great wrestler that has put on a ton of great matches. Great talker that has had some amazing promos. Unique look as well. CM Punk may not be one of my favorite wrestlers but he is one of the best in the current WWE.


I don't know about others, but he puts me to sleep. He can have good matches when given a capable opponent but that's it. He's a good talker but his promos are _boooooring_. He's exactly everything many hate about Triple H from a decade ago. Lengthy promos that drag on but he gets a pass just because he occasionally mentions something shoot-esque which makes his marks cum in their pants. Perfect example being his "pipebomb" the night The ROCK returned earlier this year. He cut a super-boring 15 minute promo (or something like that) but everybody overlooked how boring it really was because he said Tyson Kidd and Daniel Bryan are "held back by the glass ceiling" and called Brodus Clay fat and disgusting.


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

Choke2Death said:


> I don't know about others, but he puts me to sleep. He can have good matches when given a capable opponent but that's it. He's a good talker but his promos are _boooooring_. He's exactly everything many hate about Triple H from a decade ago. Lengthy promos that drag on but he gets a pass just because he occasionally mentions something shoot-esque which makes his marks cum in their pants. Perfect example being his "pipebomb" the night The ROCK returned earlier this year. He cut a super-boring 15 minute promo (or something like that) but everybody overlooked how boring it really was because he said Tyson Kidd and Daniel Bryan are "held back by the glass ceiling" and called Brodus Clay fat and disgusting.


 That promo was soo irrelavent to the ROCK match but because he broke kayfabe, he gets praised by the IWC.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

> If I didn’t want to be there every week, I wouldn’t be there every week.


He would if he wanted to stay in a job lol. His contract is different to Brock's contract and Rock's contract and he knows it. If he wants their deal he should quit, stay gone for a year and then ask to resign on those terms, if he so badly wants them -- which he actually says himself he doesn't, so what's his deal? I think it's just irritation that the part timers get the same money for less work. 

And what's with the constant bitchy potshots towards Miz?


Snape Killed Dumbleclaus said:


> Wait, what interview are some of you guys listening to?
> 
> Punk isn't whining at all. He simply said if some guys can get paid the same as he does but for less work, then that's the deal he needs to get.
> 
> Not sure how that comes across as whining.


I don't see it as whiny either, just a bit confusing, because he contradicts himself. He needs the deal where he works less for more money, but he doesn't want to work less. Yet he works more to achieve the goal of working less; what is this even getting at?


----------



## imthemountie (Dec 5, 2012)

Wow, I hope this was a keyfabe interview. This guy really cannot be this whiny in real life can he? Why call out the Miz again too seriously just stfu (unless this is keyfabe).


----------



## alliance (Jul 10, 2010)

Punk is a whiny crybaby and i dont know how else to say it..

like wow this guy has issues..


----------



## lesje (Mar 13, 2006)

cablegeddon said:


> He should watch his diet and work out more. If you want to call yourself dedicated and full time you should stay in shape.


Lol, agreed. I like Punk but he looks like a complete bum most of the time.


----------



## Joe E Dangerously (Jan 31, 2013)

I'm no punk mark, but how is he being whiny? Because he doesn't give a sugar coated BS opinion? I don't understand why criticism is always frowned upon. You do realize when most people say things, they are just lying to make sure they don't look bad right?

I find Punk's real opinions to be a good thing. It's just an opinion, don't get so upset over it. He has good points sometimes.


----------



## BKsaaki (Dec 8, 2012)

What's his beef against Miz? Maybe he finally found someone he can bully like he was bullied in HS? whiny cunt


----------



## afender. (Apr 6, 2012)

imthemountie said:


> Wow, I hope this was a keyfabe interview. This guy really cannot be this whiny in real life can he? Why call out the Miz again too seriously just stfu (unless this is keyfabe).


I agree this is in charater..Really he never wanted change in the WWE sorry I'm not buying it


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

The only thing I gathered from this is another unnecessary shot at Miz. What is it with Punk and always shouting out Miz?


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

I really don't think he means some stuff he say's sometimes. 

Just like his DVD, I think he knows how to work everyone.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

BKsaaki said:


> What's his beef against Miz? Maybe he finally found someone he can bully like he was bullied in HS? whiny cunt


*He's jealous that Miz got to main event a WM. He believes the Miz didn't deserve that spot.*


----------



## BKsaaki (Dec 8, 2012)

Carlito1 said:


> Punk speaks what on his mind and if you don't respect him for that then whatever.


Except when the "honest opinion" comes from Hart,right? Not all opinions are equall 



Carlito1 said:


> He is the opposite of every other wrestler/ professional athlete these days they all seem to try and give the safest answer, dodge the tough questions and give the same cliche answers 1000 times


That's called being professional.



Carlito1 said:


> CM punk seems to be the only one saying what he feels and saying what a lot of people on here say and a lot of you don't like it?


See the first comment



Carlito1 said:


> don't you like seeing some personality?


No one likes a whiny,narcissistic personality.Sorry.



Carlito1 said:


> the guy actually has passion and doesn't read it from a script like some guys


 Whinging =/= passion.See Zack Ryder 



Carlito1 said:


> and as for complaining about his physique.. do u people watch wrestling to see the perfect male physique in tiny wrestling shorts?


LOLOL! FAAAAGS!!!11one.
Seriously though.It's not that he's small,it's just he looks unfit. 



Carlito1 said:


> regardless of his size he is easily the most entertaining superstar of this era.


That's not much,considering his only rival is John effing Cena


----------



## BKsaaki (Dec 8, 2012)

LadyCroft said:


> *He's jealous that Miz got to main event a WM. He believes the Miz didn't deserve that spot.*


He's going to end up worse than Bret Hart.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

itssoeasy23 said:


> I really don't think he means some stuff he say's sometimes.
> 
> Just like his DVD, I think he knows how to work everyone.


Except there's nothing here to work. He's not headlining Summerslam vs Lesnar in a "U GIT PAID MORE THAN ME DAMMIT" match. This doesn't make him look cool. Just really does nothing to better his position or anyone else's, so no, I don't agree that he's just "working the marks".


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

Joe E Dangerously said:


> I'm no punk mark, but how is he being whiny? Because he doesn't give a sugar coated BS opinion? I don't understand why criticism is always frowned upon. You do realize when most people say things, they are just lying to make sure they don't look bad right?
> 
> I find Punk's real opinions to be a good thing. It's just an opinion, don't get so upset over it. He has good points sometimes.


But is it his real opinion? He loved that Rock was back when they were working a program in January. Now that he's in a feud he's not gonna get much benefit from (Putting over the Streak) his opinion changes again. The guy is inconsistent at best.



TJTheGr81 said:


> The only thing I gathered from this is another unnecessary shot at Miz. What is it with Punk and always shouting out Miz?


2 things actually.

1. Miz actually main evented at Wrestlemania and Punk probably never will at this point.
2. Maryse....Lita. Nuff said.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Soupman Prime said:


> This will be good :lol will be either closed after 2 pages or will reach 30 by tomorrow.



Was wrong about it being closed but looks like I was right bout 30 pages by the next day :lol seems any thread about Punk balloons till it gets eventually closed.


----------



## LBThrizzy (Apr 17, 2012)

Nattie7 said:


> Does he say this to Takers face though?
> Does he say this to Brock Lesnars face?
> Does he say it to the Rocks? Etc
> 
> ...


I guarantee you he said this to The Rocks face.


----------



## BKsaaki (Dec 8, 2012)

LBThrizzy said:


> I guarantee you he said this to The Rocks face.


Cuz he knows what would happen with the other two :lmao


----------



## syrusriddick (Nov 29, 2008)

If any of the part timers were still decent wrestlers and could carry their own weight in a ring anymore ( with the exception of y2j and lesnar ) I could see people being called bitchy for having a negative opinion but most can't. Rock should have never wrestled again he went out of his way when he left to express that he was now Dwayne and no longer wanted anything to do with wrestling or the name "The Rock" and he should have kept it that way. He should never have been given wrestlemania spots just for showing up let alone been given a belt yes he can still talk and tell bedtime stories but other than that people are just excited for who rock used to be not who he is now. Hell when you have to make a special announcement when your champion is actually going to show up something has gone wrong. 

Same goes for trip and taker they should have retired with dignity from the ring instead of pushing the same old shit and having a match that consisted of little to no wrestling and mostly weapon shots yes the drama was there but the match was sad to those that can remember how their quality of matches were when they could perform. People say that the part timers have the right to show up put themselves over and leave because they paid their dues but without these guys that bust their asses 300 days a year most of who have nothing to show for it these part timers would have nothing to come back to. And just like they want their "due respect" for "paving the way" they need to show the same respect to the guys that kept that company going when they chose to pursue other options. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

Oddly enough I am a bigger fan of Punk than I ever was of Rock in his prime but that comment just screams wrong.

The Rock has pretty much proved himself, he has already earned that respect in the ring and on the mic Just look at his past accomplishments, the guy is a legend, why does he need to continue to try. 

Now we know who the angry party is complaining about Rock returning. I like Cm Punk but damn I just feel he's going to be a Bret Hart when he's older. At leaast Miz is showing the proper respect. Th


----------



## kofimark (Feb 17, 2011)

Hey, maybe if full time guys like Punk showed they could draw worth a damn on top, WWE wouldn't HAVE to bring in so many part-time guys.

Just a thought.


----------



## kofimark (Feb 17, 2011)

Oh, and how do you think Taker feels? Guy is a physical wreck who can barely walk but is still going to work incredibly hard to get a great match at Mania. And for what? A guy who brazenly disses him in interviews and claims he doesn't work as hard as other guys?


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

Starbuck said:


> Probably what burns Punk the most tbh. Miz has headlined Wrestlemania. He hasn't and probably won't until Mania 32 at the earliest when all the part timers are gone. It's obviously hurts.


Good, it _should_ hurt. It will hurt someone as passionate and dedicated to his craft as Punk - I'd be disappointed in Punk if it didn't. It was a huge slap in the face, Punk won't forget - nor should he. Miz headlining 'Mania was a joke and everyone knows it, Punk knows it, and every knowledgeable fan knows it. For some unfathomable reason, they forced Miz into a spot he had no business being in, and the end result was one of the worst WM main-events in history, simply because Miz is not a WM headline, level performer. If they were looking for someone to face Cena at WM 27 - and given that they'd already shown everyone their amazing chemistry - then they should've looked no further than Punk. Like Punk said in his documentary, you're supposed to choose the best person for the job - and that definitely wasn't Mike Mizanin. However - and for reasons known only to Vince himself, Miz was given the spot and the match bombed... just like most people knew it would. As for Punk constantly bashing Miz... like I said, he's just citing Miz as someone who tows the company line, because Miz's role is basically that of a media yes-man, someone who is scared to say something out of turn, in case it hurts his position. And while we're on the subject of the Miz, let's put the violins away, please... because, Miz has been given a sight more than someone of such limited ability should have been



afender. said:


> What has Punk even done since the worked shoot angles..Nothing.. It was a stoke of dumb luck, he never main evented with out Cena. Seriously you're the WWE champion and you can't even main event a simple PPV!?


What has he done? Continued to be the best full-time talent on the roster, that's all. What more CAN he possibly do? Him not main-eventing while champ, is nothing to do with Punk, and EVERYTHING to do with management's obsession with booking Cena as the b-all and end-all. Everything's still all about Cena, and now we basically know that the whole purpose of Punk's reign, was to give Cena the payoff at WM. Punk does not book himself, so don't talk stupid.


----------



## BKsaaki (Dec 8, 2012)

mblonde09 said:


> Good, it _should_ hurt. It will hurt someone as passionate and dedicated to his craft as Punk - I'd be disappointed in Punk if it didn't. It was a huge slap in the face, Punk won't forget - nor should he. Miz headlining 'Mania was a joke and everyone knows it, Punk knows it, and every knowledgeable fan knows it. For some unfathomable reason, they forced Miz into a spot he had no business being in, and the end result was one of the worst WM main-events in history, simply because Miz is not a WM headline, level performer. If they were looking for someone to face Cena at WM 27 - and given that they'd already shown everyone their amazing chemistry - then they should've looked no further than Punk. Like Punk said in his documentary, you're supposed to choose the best person for the job - and that definitely wasn't Mike Mizanin. However - and for reasons known only to Vince himself, Miz was given the spot and the match bombed... just like most people knew it would. As for Punk constantly bashing Miz... like I said, he's just citing Miz as someone who tows the company line, because Miz's role is basically that of a media yes-man, someone who is scared to say something out of turn, in case it hurts his position. And while we're on the subject of the Miz, let's put the violins away, please... because, Miz has been given a sight more than someone of such limited ability should have been
> 
> 
> What has he done? Continued to be the best full-time talent on the roster, that's all. What more CAN he possibly do? Him not main-eventing while champ, is nothing to do with Punk, and EVERYTHING to do with management's obsession with booking Cena as the b-all and end-all. Everything's still all about Cena, and now we basically know that the whole purpose of Punk's reign, was to give Cena the payoff at WM. Punk does not book himself, so don't talk stupid.


Oh wow.Do you have wet dreams about Punk? I will never understand marks who are "in love" with wrestlers.yikes


----------



## kofimark (Feb 17, 2011)

For the record, Miz drew better ratings than Punk ever did during his reign, so I'm not sure why Punk thinks he's got a right to get all high and mightly. Punk's whole thing on the DVD was "Why am I always taking a backseat?" Well, we know why: guy is ratings kryptonite. He couldn't even draw a decent PPV number with Rock.

And besides, how is any of this Miz's fault? What was he supposed to do, exactly? Turn down the WM spot because, you know, that CM Punk deserves it WAY more? Yeah, OK. 

If Punk really does lay in bed at night freaking out about Miz main eventing Wrestlemania, that's his problem for being a whiny, bitter jerk .Not Miz's.


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

BKsaaki said:


> Oh wow.Do you have wet dreams about Punk? I will never understand marks who are "in love" with wrestlers.yikes


Right. And through all that incoherent babbling he was doing he seemingly forgets how even if Miz didn't headline WM, Punk sure as hell wasn't deserving of the spot. How does he think Randy Orton feels. Not only did they take the title off him right before WM season, he had to feud with that jobber Punk. And what about Barrett? Both of these guys deserved to headline WM a hell of alot more than Punk ever did. So I don't even see why he's so butthurt about a spot he never had a chance to get. Miz definitely deserved his spot at WM 27 just as much(if not moreso), than Punk.


----------



## DanM3 (Jan 3, 2012)

Threads like this just prove punks popularity. Love him or hate him he always gets a reaction. That's why he's where he is now,
Wrestlers like kofi or Justin Gabriel are good in the ring but most fans have no real opinion on them. But most fans either love or hate punk.


----------



## Argothar (Apr 2, 2012)

Choke2Death said:


> But you can at least try to look like a wrestler and not a homeless crack addict.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol no, nobody gives any fucks about him enough to have him be a part-timers who returns for "dream matches".


Noboday cares about Hacksaw Jim Duggan and he shows up all the damn time.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

LadyCroft said:


> *He's jealous that Miz got to main event a WM. He believes the Miz didn't deserve that spot.*


Well it's time he got the fuck over it, seriously his obsession with Miz is frightening. This guy just came off a 434 day title reign, a two month program with The Rock, he's about to wrestle Taker for the streak at Mania & he's most likely going to work a program with Brock Lesnar.

It's not like he won't ever main event WrestleMania. He should be happy that he wasn't in Miz's position at that time because if he was then Punk would've been the one who got buried by Cena at OTL 2011. 

It all worked out for the best for Punk, i like Punk but he needs to stop acting like a lil' bitch & get over it.


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

Billion Dollar Man said:


> In general, this is the stupid retort all Punk marks use.
> 
> 
> That's actually the point. How in the world do you look like a massive crack abuser, but your straight edge. You certainly don't make that decision look like a healthy one.


How do you look like a slightly orange man and then be a pedophile? :lawler

It's ridiculous how superficial wrestling fans are.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Argothar said:


> Noboday cares about Hacksaw Jim Duggan and he shows up all the damn time.


Completely agree. Duggan is one of these legends alongside Sgt. Slaughter who shows up so much that it's gotten to the point where I (and many others) don't want them around. Roddy Piper is in the same category (as in "shows up a lot") except he does bring something to the table as he's had some pretty good Piper's Pits with the likes of John Cena and Alex Riley.


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

Blommen said:


> How do you look like a slightly orange man and then be a pedophile? :lawler
> 
> It's ridiculous how superficial wrestling fans are.


Ok, so Hornswoggle should win the WWE championship then. As long as he can wrestle, give him the title. Present him as a legit threat to anybody and have him squash Brodus Clay and make him make Jericho tap at WM. Apperance doesn't matter, Hornswoggle took martial arts classes, so it's believable for him to go toe to toe and beat Cena. C'mon guys, get out of the 80's. (Y)


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

Billion Dollar Man said:


> Right. And through all that incoherent babbling he was doing he seemingly forgets how even if Miz didn't headline WM, Punk sure as hell wasn't deserving of the spot. *How does he think Randy Orton feels. Not only did they take the title off him right before WM season, he had to feud with that jobber Punk. And what about Barrett? Both of these guys deserved to headline WM a hell of alot more than Punk ever did.* So I don't even see why he's so butthurt about a spot he never had a chance to get. *Miz definitely deserved his spot at WM 27 just as much(if not moreso), than Punk*.


How did Orton feel? It may have escaped your notice, but Orton had already headlined a WM, and THE MATCH WAS AWFUL, and as much as I like Barrett, just how did he deserve to headline over Punk? Also, please explain just how Miz deserved that spot over Punk? And I'm the one who's "incoherently babbling". Punk and Cena started feuding in late 2010/early '11, and they should've faced off in the main-event of WM 27... only they then had Cena single-handedly eliminate the new Nexus and Punk at RR '11, the Miz - for whatever reason, was shoe-horned into Punk's spot opposite Cena, given the title (a travesty in itself), and Punk was cast aside, yet again. And people wonder why he wanted to leave.


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

mblonde09 said:


> How did Orton feel? It may have escaped your notice, but Orton had already headlined a WM, and THE MATCH WAS AWFUL, and as much as I like Barrett, just how did he deserve to headline over Punk? Also, please explain just how Miz deserved that spot over Punk? And I'm the one who's "incoherently babbling". Punk and Cena started feuding in late 2010/early '11, and they should've faced off in the main-event of WM 27... only they then had Cena single-handedly eliminate the new Nexus and Punk at RR '11, the Miz - for whatever reason, was shoe-horned into Punk's spot opposite Cena, given the title (a travesty in itself), and Punk was cast aside, yet again. And people wonder why he wanted to leave.


 "I didn't main event WM so I'm going to moan and bitch about it forever". Punk still sounds bitter. Whether you like it or not, the push of Miz was the last great push and he deserved to main event WM. It was a poor WM though.


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

People in this thread act as if Punk is the only guy in the locker room who is displeased with the position of The Rock. I bet most of them feel a similar way. Now everyone is butthurt because Punk simply spoke his mind in a public domain.


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

Karma101 said:


> People in this thread act as if Punk is the only guy in the locker room who is displeased with the position of The Rock. I bet most of them feel a similar way. Now everyone is butthurt because Punk simply spoke his mind in a public domain.


So he was just talking about The Rock? So he's being a hypocrite in that regard too? Oh Punk.fpalm


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

mblonde09 said:


> How did Orton feel? It may have escaped your notice, but Orton had already headlined a WM, and THE MATCH WAS AWFUL, and as much as I like Barrett, just how did he deserve to headline over Punk? Also, please explain just how Miz deserved that spot over Punk? And I'm the one who's "incoherently babbling". Punk and Cena started feuding in late 2010/early '11, and they should've faced off in the main-event of WM 27.


Please dude. WWE ditched alot of potential main event angles going into that WM. Even if Punk would have continued to feud with Cena at the time, it wouldn't have been for the title, nor would it have main evented WM. They teased Orton/Cena, Orton/Miz, Barrett/Cena, Barrett/Orton, Punk/Cena, and they decided to thrust Cena into the main event with Miz. And Orton/Trips may have been a bit anti-climatic, but it wasn't awful. Horrible choice of words. Either way it's subjective.


----------



## imthemountie (Dec 5, 2012)

I like how Punk knows exactly what's on everyone's mind and has the power to distinguish when they are offering their actual thoughts vs 'saying what people want to hear'. Not everyone shares your opinion, shocking as it may be. 

Not everyone thinks Colt Cabana and Tyson Kidd should be pushed... WHAT? NO! They must not have the ability to say what's real! Or too scared! 

FUCK OUTTA HERE


----------



## rocknblues81 (Feb 27, 2013)

cablegeddon said:


> He should watch his diet and work out more. If you want to call yourself dedicated and full time you should stay in shape.


There is some truth to this. 

I understand the complains, and I'd like to have the Lesner's, Rock's and Jericho's around every week... But the truth is that they've been in the business for a long time. Everyone besides Lesner anyway. I'm sure Punk will get in that position in a few years. He will have that luxury. He already got himself the big contract.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

DanM3 said:


> Threads like this just prove punks popularity. Love him or hate him he always gets a reaction.


No. This threads length has nothing to do with Punk's popularity at all. There is a reason Punk was becoming the Diesel of a new generation when he was champ. People were tuning out in huge numbers this past year. Punk is controversial, not popular....like Cena. 




CHIcagoMade said:


> It's not like he won't ever main event WrestleMania.


If Punk is still retiring in 2015 as planned then actually it's a lot like that. 2014 Mania is already planned in Vince's head I'd wager, and 2015 won't be too hard with Taker, Brock, and probably SCSA and/or Rock. Of course that is assuming some newbie doesn't catch on like wildfire...or in Bryan's case catch on and not have his flames extinguished by management. Poor Punk? Try poor Daniel Bryan. Poor Dolph Ziggler. Poor Wade Barrett. etc.


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

CHIcagoMade said:


> Well it's time he got the fuck over it, seriously his obsession with Miz is frightening. This guy just came off a 434 day title reign, a two month program with The Rock, he's about to wrestle Taker for the streak at Mania & he's most likely going to work a program with Brock Lesnar.
> 
> It's not like he won't ever main event WrestleMania. He should be happy that he wasn't in Miz's position at that time because if he was then Punk would've been the one who got buried by Cena at OTL 2011.
> 
> It all worked out for the best for Punk, i like Punk but he needs to stop acting like a lil' bitch & get over it.


Unless Austin agrees to face him he won't ever main event a Mania and even that match has a 50/50 shot depending on who's Taker's opponent and if another part-timer comes back.

For me, I think it's safe to say he never will.


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

iDogBea said:


> Unless Austin agrees to face him he won't ever main event a Mania and even that match has a 50/50 shot depending on who's Taker's opponent and if another part-timer comes back.
> 
> For me, I think it's safe to say he never will.


Taker's got precious few matches left in him, if it's even plural, and if another part-timer does come back, if they're not feuding with Cena they'll be feuding with Punk. I wouldn't rule out Punk headlining a Mania just yet.


----------



## Cmpunk91 (Jan 28, 2013)

iDogBea said:


> Unless Austin agrees to face him he won't ever main event a Mania and even that match has a 50/50 shot depending on who's Taker's opponent and if another part-timer comes back.
> 
> For me, I think it's safe to say he never will.


Wrestlemania 30 he might. Just might.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

Fru said:


> Taker's got precious few matches left in him, if it's even plural


2014: Taker/Brock
2015: Taker/Cena and Taker's retirement

Both will be the main events on those Wrestlemanias. Bet on it.


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

Happenstan said:


> 2014: Taker/Brock
> 2015: Taker/Cena and Taker's retirement
> 
> Both will be the main events on those Wrestlemanias. Bet on it.


Boom.

Taker/Cena is probably a lock for Mania 30 so Punk is out on that, next year's Mania is his only shot unless he comes back for Mania 31.


----------



## bipartisan101 (Feb 11, 2013)

Happenstan said:


> *2014: Taker/Brock*
> 2015: Taker/Cena and Taker's retirement
> 
> Both will be the main events on those Wrestlemanias. Bet on it.


Guys I'm sorry but Taker/Brock WILL NEVER HAPPEN. Never. Bet on it. Taker will not get in the ring with someone so dangerous and who works such a physical match style. He was barely healed up enough to come back for Taker/Punk. Don't get me wrong, I'd love to see it too. It just won't happen.


----------



## Cmpunk91 (Jan 28, 2013)

bipartisan101 said:


> Guys I'm sorry but Taker/Brock WILL NEVER HAPPEN. Never. Bet on it. Taker will not get in the ring with someone so dangerous and who works such a physical match style. He was barely healed up enough to come back for Taker/Punk. Don't get me wrong, I'd love to see it too. It just won't happen.


Ye I doubt taker/brock will ever happen again


----------



## TheSundanceKid (Apr 3, 2012)

Happenstan said:


> 2014: Taker/Brock
> 2015: Taker/Cena and Taker's retirement
> 
> Both will be the main events on those Wrestlemanias. Bet on it.


I think next year will be:

Brock/Rock
Taker/Cena
Austin/Punk

Punk could headline here....

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## Cmpunk91 (Jan 28, 2013)

TheSundanceKid said:


> I think next year will be:
> 
> Brock/Rock
> Taker/Cena
> ...


Yeah especially when it is most likely to be Austins first singles match in about 10 odd years


----------



## WWCturbo (Jun 21, 2012)

TheSundanceKid said:


> I think next year will be:
> 
> Brock/Rock
> Taker/Cena
> ...


Yeah, I can see that happening. Would be pretty great.


----------



## Monterossa (Jul 25, 2012)

If I'm Vince, I'll put Punk in the main event of WrestleMania but make him taps out to Miz' figure four, just for the lolz.


----------



## Da Silva (Jun 28, 2011)

Monterossa said:


> If I'm Vince, I'll put Punk in the main event of WrestleMania but make him taps out to Miz' figure four, just for the lolz.


Yeah, because Vince puts lolz above money.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

LOL

I can't stand The Miz but it's funny seeing Punk still bash him any chance he gets because he's still bitter that he headlined WM over him.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Happenstan said:


> No. This threads length has nothing to do with Punk's popularity at all. There is a reason Punk was becoming the Diesel of a new generation when he was champ. People were tuning out in huge numbers this past year. Punk is controversial, not popular....like Cena.


This
In retrospect Punk's segment with Kevin Nash when he mentioned the remote control might be one of the most cringeworthy and ironic segments because this happened a couple of months after Money in the Bank and he still believed at that point that he was the new Stone Cold Steve Austin and that he started a new wrestling boom. I believe he regrets this now after realizing that he is not even a new John Cena


----------



## Da Silva (Jun 28, 2011)

Theproof said:


> LOL
> 
> I can't stand The Miz but it's funny seeing Punk still bash him any chance he gets because he's still bitter that he headlined WM over him.


We all feel bitter when someone gets something we deserve, it's a natural part of life.


----------



## Cmpunk91 (Jan 28, 2013)

The punk hate online sometimes makes me laugh


----------



## Phenom (Oct 17, 2002)

Cmpunk91 said:


> The punk hate online sometimes makes me laugh


The obsequious Punk love from his marks, together with their gross exaggeration of his skill, ability and talent is 500 times more ridiculous.


----------



## FreakyZo (May 31, 2007)

People hate the things that cone out of Punks mouth but all he's saying is that the young hungry wrestlers in the back need to step up and call out the bullshit when they see it, but since none of them do, he does it for them but in his OWN way. Punks character is the guy who tells the truth from his perspective so why should he say exactly what Miz say. And to the people defending Miz you call him shit all the time (and its the truth) but because Punk teases him about it you all think he is being an asshole? Double Standards


----------



## FreakyZo (May 31, 2007)

Phenom said:


> The obsequious Punk love from his marks, together with their gross exaggeration of his skill, ability and talent is 500 times more ridiculous.


You know skill ability and talent are the same thing right? Punk haters are awesome because they have absolutely nothing to say that's credible about Punk and the fact that their favorite superstar all thinks he's legit lol


----------



## fastfrosty (Jan 21, 2013)

DualShock said:


> This
> In retrospect Punk's segment with Kevin Nash when he mentioned the remote control might be one of the most cringeworthy and ironic segments because this happened a couple of months after Money in the Bank and he still believed at that point that he was the new Stone Cold Steve Austin and that he started a new wrestling boom. I believe he regrets this now after realizing that he is not even a new John Cena


That's not true. Nash lost ratings because he couldn't wrestle or talk. Punk did both but never got a proper chance to be the top guy. He was the CHAMPION...but still on the mid-card if not feuding with Cena. The top stars are the part timers, and when they're not there, everybody will tune out because the fans favourite wrestlers aren't there. 

Cena got a fair shot at becoming a star and failed to become a Hogan, Rock or Austin in more time than each. Punk's rise has correlated with the return of Rock and Brock, who naturally become the top draws whenever on TV and naturally work with the guy that's been #1 for the past 10 years...which in turn created a legend out of him. They don't work with Punk...until later but the damage is done. 

Rock and Brock are great and all but they've completely crushed Punk's push.


----------



## Phenom (Oct 17, 2002)

FreakyZo said:


> You know skill ability and talent are the same thing right? Punk haters are awesome because they have absolutely nothing to say that's credible about Punk and the fact that their favorite superstar all thinks he's legit lol


1. Talent is something that you are born with. Skill is something you develop through hard work. Ability is your capacity to deliver on your skills and talents when it is required.

2. This board is choc full of grade A posts explaining how mediocre and overrated Punk actually is - too bad the marks ignore them. Oh, and what are fellow wrestlers supposed to say about Punk? That he sucks? Of course they won't say that, about him or anyone else, because it would damage the industry. Not to mention place them in hot water if they work within the WWE.

_Next._


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

fastfrosty said:


> That's not true. Nash lost ratings because he couldn't wrestle or talk. Punk did both but never got a proper chance to be the top guy. He was the CHAMPION...but still on the mid-card if not feuding with Cena. The top stars are the part timers, and when they're not there, everybody will tune out because the fans favourite wrestlers aren't there.
> 
> Cena got a fair shot at becoming a star and failed to become a Hogan, Rock or Austin in more time than each. Punk's rise has correlated with the return of Rock and Brock, who naturally become the top draws whenever on TV and naturally work with the guy that's been #1 for the past 10 years...which in turn created a legend out of him. They don't work with Punk...until later but the damage is done.
> 
> Rock and Brock are great and all but they've completely crushed Punk's push.


Wrestling abiliity has nothing to do with it. The same Kevin Nash with the same skills was 1 year later part of the nWo, the stable who was the biggest draw in history.
Steamboat was a better wrestler than Hogan in 1987, Owen Hart was a better wrestler than Austin (because of the injuries) and Chris Benoit was a better wrestler than the Rock in 2000 but yet the other guys main evented and were draws. Nash was bad on the mic? LOL
And what has the Rock or Brock Lesnar to do with CM Punk's failure? If someone crushed his push it was Triple H & Kevin Nash and later John Cena who main evented instead of him, the Rock or Lesnar were not even there. The Rock actually helped him by announcing that he would wrestle at the Royal Rumble for the title 6 months prior so WWE decided to give him a long reign to make Rock's title win more epic. Lesnar wrestled actually only 2 matches and was in the segments irrelevant to Punk so how in the hell was he responsible for Punk's failure?


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

I personally understand where Punk is coming from, even though I don't think it was right for him to say it. The truth is that Miz is everything Punk is not. Miz didn't have to toil in the indies, he just used his social skills to make it. Punk was always more of an outsider and had few friends and really had to work to get into the WWE. And in the WWE, Miz just knew exactly how to work his way up, he pleased the right people, and always said the right things. Whereas Punk tells things the way they are, he constantly runs his mouth and shoots on twitter and in interviews. He probably hates what a phony Miz is, and I understand where he's coming from. But once again I don't think it was right for him to say it like that.

A Miz vs Punk feud would be great one day.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

I get what he's saying. They after all are human and humans get jealous.

But if he can build a WM card that will appeal to wider audience without Rock, HHH, Taker, Brock, Jericho, go for it. But the reality is he and everyone else would be kidding themselves.


----------



## LordKain (Mar 14, 2010)

Keep in mind though this is that same company that told Punk No to walking out with his buddy Chael Sonnen in his fight worth Michael Bisping yet it was Ok for Triple H to walk out with Floyd Mayweather for his match with Miguel Cotto . If I was in Punk's shoes I'd still be mad as hell about that.

The WWE's run by a fucking hypocrites. Like I said in an earlier post if Punk had any balls he'd walk by now. It's obvious he's not happy working in the WWE not to mention he's working hurt and I feel the longer Punk's stays with the company the more fucked up he's going to be both mentally and physically down the road.


----------



## imthemountie (Dec 5, 2012)

iDogBea said:


> Unless Austin agrees to face him he won't ever main event a Mania and even that match has a 50/50 shot depending on who's Taker's opponent and if another part-timer comes back.
> 
> For me, I think it's safe to say he never will.


I think Punk-Cena will ME a WM, maybe even next year if Cena still has the gold


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

How can he not be happy? Jesus, he's just held the title for the longest time in the last 25 years. He's faced The Rock in main events and he's facing Taker at WrestleMania and is probably going to be put in a program with Brock Lesnar for SummerSlam. Tell me, what is he unhappy with?


----------



## LordKain (Mar 14, 2010)

The-Rock-Says said:


> How can he not be happy? Jesus, he's just held the title for the longest time in the last 25 years. He's faced The Rock in main events and he's facing Taker at WrestleMania and is probably going to be put in a program with Brock Lesnar for SummerSlam. Tell me, what is he unhappy with?


His general position in the company. He was only keeping the title belt warm for The Rock even since Rock challenged for the belt at RR. There matches were also pretty bad and for someone like Punk's who's known for being a bit of a perfectionist that had to piss him off.

Every man and his dog knows Punk's jobbing to Taker at this year's Mania. It's a sure bet and he'll most likely job to Lesnar as well.


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

The-Rock-Says said:


> How can he not be happy? Jesus, he's just held the title for the longest time in the last 25 years. He's faced The Rock in main events and he's facing Taker at WrestleMania and is probably going to be put in a program with Brock Lesnar for SummerSlam. Tell me, what is he unhappy with?


Well, since his last 4 programs have been Ryback, The Rock, Taker, potentially Brock, I'm sure a guy like Punk is pissed hs isn't able to wrestle the sort of matches he wants to. He's the guy who wants his every match to be a 90 min Iron Man, and none of his opponents in recent memory have been that sort. I was a little annoyed that when I saw him in Nov at Raw, it was as part of his squahes at Ryback's hands.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

Punk's comments on this are as stupid as the last time he made them. Maybe even worse. If anyone remembers, he was bitching about how The Rock was going to face Cena at WM last year, and cried about how legends are taking up the spots of guys on the roster now. Then immediately after that, in the SAME interview, he says he'd like to face Stone Cold at WM. Hypocrisy much?

Apparently they're unwelcome unless they're back to job to CM Punk.



Karma101 said:


> People in this thread act as if Punk is the only guy in the locker room who is displeased with the position of The Rock. I bet most of them feel a similar way. Now everyone is butthurt because Punk simply spoke his mind in a public domain.


And you act as if nobody in the locker room was displeased about CM Punk having the title for 15 straight months, getting far more tv and promo time than anyone else on the roster, and put exactly zero people over during his 15 month reign. Instead, he halted the momentum of everyone who went against him (Miz, Del Rio, Ziggler, Bryan, Ryback, even Cena). No one got over during his reign besides himself. I'm sure all the wrestlers must've loved that. fpalm

If anything, they'd be happy Rock came back and ended CM Punk's chokehold on mic time, tv time, and the WWE title. If I was a wrestler, I'd certainly have been a hell of a lot more tired of and annoyed of CM Punk's reign than be pissed about The Rock coming back and ending it.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

So he's a mark for himself? I'm pretty sure Punk could care less about winning and losing. He wants new programs and new guys to face. He's getting that and The Rock match at Royal Rumble was very good, imo. **** match easily. 

I hate to break it to you, but Punk isn't ever going to be the number 1 guy. Cena is and always will be until he retires or slows down. He's the number 2 guy and Rock hand picked him to have a program with and that's a huge compliment. Also, anyone that's holding a fake title has it to hand over to another guy. Rock has it to keep it warm for Cena and Cena the same for someone else. It's a fake title, good god.


----------



## ChickMagnet12 (Jul 26, 2012)

CM Punk is the wrestling forum version of John Cena IRL.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Fru said:


> Well, since his last 4 programs have been Ryback, The Rock, Taker, potentially Brock, I'm sure a guy like Punk is pissed hs isn't able to wrestle the sort of matches he wants to. He's the guy who wants his every match to be a 90 min Iron Man, and none of his opponents in recent memory have been that sort. I was a little annoyed that when I saw him in Nov at Raw, it was as part of his squahes at Ryback's hands.


You are wrong. He wants to face new guys. There is nothing more boring than having matches the same guys over and over with. 

He wants challenges and new people to work with. He's said this plently of times.


----------



## LordKain (Mar 14, 2010)

The-Rock-Says said:


> So he's a mark for himself? I'm pretty sure Punk could care less about winning and losing. He wants new programs and new guys to face. He's getting that and The Rock match at Royal Rumble was very good, imo. **** match easily.
> 
> *I hate to break it to you, but Punk isn't ever going to be the number 1 guy. Cena is and always will be until he retires or slows down. He's the number 2 guy and Rock hand picked him to have a program with and that's a huge compliment. Also, anyone that's holding a fake title has it to hand over to another guy. Rock has it to keep it warm for Cena and Cena the same for someone else. It's a fake title, good god*.


I most definitely agree on this .

I wasn't trying to defend Punk's choice of words. I was merely trying to see things from his perspective instead.


----------



## Kfchicken (Sep 5, 2012)

Miz worked way harder to get to the top than cm punk ever could. 
After hearing Punk shit on his peers like this, It's safe to say I won't miss him after he disappears to obscurity after he jobs to taker at mania.
He already fucked up my 2012 (wrestling wise) with his boring and stale as crap cheap heat tactics and repetitiveness. So I hope his fall to obscurity will be deeper than Swagger's 2011-12.


----------



## VINT (Feb 12, 2013)

Why when Punk gives his opinion about something you guys consider it as a "shoot"?


----------



## LordKain (Mar 14, 2010)

Is just me or in the last week has Punk became even more hated by the IWC then Cena himself?

It sure feels that way now and days.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

LordKain said:


> Keep in mind though this is that same company that told Punk No to walking out with his buddy Chael Sonnen in his fight worth Michael Bisping yet it was Ok for Triple H to walk out with Floyd Mayweather for his match with Miguel Cotto . If I was in Punk's shoes I'd still be mad as hell about that.
> 
> The WWE's run by a fucking hypocrites. Like I said in an earlier post if Punk had any balls he'd walk by now. It's obvious he's not happy working in the WWE not to mention he's working hurt and I feel the longer Punk's stays with the company the more fucked up he's going to be both mentally and physically down the road.


The demographic for boxing is older than UFC and doesn't directly compete for the same viewers WWE has. There are far fewer current WWE fans who like boxing as there are those that like UFC. There are also far, FAR more ex WWE fans who are solely UFC fans now than there are solely boxing fans.

So it's completely understandable that they don't want their champion walking out with a random UFC fighter but don't mind if HH walks out with the most well known boxer in recent memory, during the most-watched boxing match of the year. Boxing and MMA is apples and oranges. They're both fruits (fighting leagues), but not the same kind.

It's similar to why WWE didn't advertise Punk being on Talking Dead. They don't want their fans to watch other shows and channels because of their guys being on those shows. UFC is the one show out there they absolutely don't want WWE fans watching.



LordKain said:


> Is just me or in the last week has Punk became even more hated by the IWC then Cena himself?
> 
> It sure feels that way now and days.


It's just you. Punk has been hated on here by quite a few people for about a year now. The negative Punk posts have been quite frequent for about 6-8 months too. More people are speaking up about it now since the waters are more reasonable to post your negative opinions about it now, whereas before you would get a bunch of Punk marks jumping up your ass for daring to say something negative about him before.


----------



## Cmpunk91 (Jan 28, 2013)

LordKain said:


> Is just me or in the last week has Punk became even more hated by the IWC then Cena himself?
> 
> It sure feels that way now and days.


It's silly. It's the same people who were jumping on his bandwagon before after his shoot promo.


----------



## Kfchicken (Sep 5, 2012)

Cmpunk91 said:


> It's silly. It's the same people who were jumping on his bandwagon before after his shoot promo.


Nope I never like him. Not even when he did that promo


----------



## ChainGangRed (Jun 17, 2005)

Haha, I really don't put much weight in this interview. CM Punk has a track record of saying absolutely opposite stuff on interviews. For example, at one point he said he liked having part timers around and other times he said he hated it. Sometimes he says he is the best guy on the mic and other times he doesn't. He's a very old school minded guy and at least during his time in ROH it was pretty notorious that he didn't like to break kayfabe. He wasn't as crazy as Low Ki about it, but he was pretty high up there.

As for people saying Undertaker vs Brock or Undertaker vs Cena, I really can't imagine either of those matches happening.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

I keep seeing Punk marks saying he "tells the truth" and "tells it like it is." Can 1 of you marks at least acknowledge the fact that his version of the truth changes based on what does or does not benefit Cm Punk? Therefore how could he possibly be a "truth teller?"


----------



## Carr1 (Nov 16, 2012)

@Happenstan, he wasnt neccesarily slating WWE for bringing in part timers, but more their use of them. Think of it, Punk and Cena are the only 3 full timers who are in the marquee matches at wrestlemania this year


----------



## promoter2003 (Nov 1, 2012)

ChickMagnet12 said:


> CM Punk is the wrestling forum version of John Cena IRL.


LOL

He did dominate like Cena did during 2006-7 with the title.

Complaining about a part timer who got him his highest buy rate as champion which in turn helps him with exposure being one of only TWO guy who actually got the rub of facing the part timer lol.

Complaining about this is ridiculous and coming off the longest reign since HULK HOGAN in the 80's(which was due to this same part timer) and also facing the man who has dominated WM like no one else in history is nothing to whine about.

Not saying he should settle for less, but complaining about it when in fact he is benefiting more than anyone else with the exception of John Cena is misplaced.


----------



## Original (Feb 7, 2013)

I see reading comprehension is not a requirement to be a member of this forum. 

He didn't complain about part timers being paid more than him. He didn't say he deserves to be paid more than part timers. He said that the part timers being paid more than him INSPIRES HIM to work harder so he can one day get a deal like that. Seriously, can you haters at least take the time to read the fucking interview instead making shit up to justify your burning hatred of a man who busts his ass for the business? Peace.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

LordKain said:


> Is just me or in the last week has Punk became even more hated by the IWC then Cena himself?
> 
> It sure feels that way now and days.


Lol no. Punk still doesn't get 1/1000000th of the hate he truly deserves.


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

Original said:


> *I see reading comprehension is not a requirement to be a member of this forum. *
> 
> He didn't complain about part timers being paid more than him. He didn't say he deserves to be paid more than part timers. He said that the part timers being paid more than him INSPIRES HIM to work harder so he can one day get a deal like that. Seriously, can you haters at least take the time to read the fucking interview instead making shit up to justify your burning hatred of a man who busts his ass for the business? Peace.


You beat me to the punch. I just skipped the rest of the thread after 4 pages of people saying he's a whiny little bitch when he wasn't even whining about anything. He wasn't putting anyone down.


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

AmWolves10 said:


> I personally understand where Punk is coming from, even though I don't think it was right for him to say it. The truth is that Miz is everything Punk is not. Miz didn't have to toil in the indies, he just used his social skills to make it. Punk was always more of an outsider and had few friends and really had to work to get into the WWE. And in the WWE, Miz just knew exactly how to work his way up, he pleased the right people, and always said the right things. Whereas Punk tells things the way they are, he constantly runs his mouth and shoots on twitter and in interviews. He probably hates what a phony Miz is, and I understand where he's coming from. But once again I don't think it was right for him to say it like that.
> 
> A Miz vs Punk feud would be great one day.


PHONY? So just because Miz doesn't walk around jealous and acting like a brat who is entitled to everything means he is a PHONY? Oh lawd.


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

Da Silva said:


> We all feel bitter when someone gets something we deserve, it's a natural part of life.


But Punk wasn't entitled to anything tho. He was a jobber who had just came back from injury. Do you like that Swagger is in the WM world title main event? Can't be a double standard. There were plenty of wrestlers more deserving than Punk. Deal with it.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

Fru said:


> You write "should of" and "would of" like 5 times in 2 lines here, when you should be writing "should have" and "would have". Undermines your points somewhat. Good points though!


It undermines nothing. I'm not Vince McMahon. I just had to address lies.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

cablegeddon said:


> He should watch his diet and work out more. If you want to call yourself dedicated and full time you should stay in shape.


:lmao

Just...how dense are you?

How is he out of shape?


Is it because he doesn't have the Rock's roid muscles?

Get the fuck out of here.


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

Catalanotto said:


> :lmao
> 
> Just...how dense are you?
> 
> ...


Yes, because it's only look like The Rock or look like a average joe.:yodawg:kobe8

Seriously, why even say The Rock.:StephenA Is he the only wrestler/man with any semblance of muscle/muscle tone. Do you think Dolph Ziggler is a "Roid Freak" because he doesn't look like your average joe and instead looks like he actually works out.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Catalanotto said:


> :lmao
> 
> Just...how dense are you?
> 
> ...


Pretty much got it exactly right. 

Yeah, a marathon runner is out of shape. DUR.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Billion Dollar Man said:


> Yes, because it's only look like The Rock or look like a average joe.:yodawg:kobe8
> 
> Seriously, why even say The Rock.:StephenA Is he the only wrestler/man with any semblance of muscle/muscle tone. Do you think Dolph Ziggler is a "Roid Freak" because he doesn't look like your average joe and instead looks like he actually works out.




:lmao

Touched a nerve, I see.


I simply used The Rock as an example because he's one of many who look nice and roided up, yet, people here ride his dick and lick up how big he is, but, when a guy like Punk comes along, OMG WHAT AN UNFIT ******.

Not everyone is built to be huge. Who cares if Punk is a smaller guy? That doesn't mean he is out of shape.

Fucking Punk haters just need to get their heads out of their asses and realize that size does not always matter. Is Christian out of shape because he's a smaller guy? The list goes on. Not everyone is a roid machine.

There is a difference between Ziggler and The Rock. Ziggler is not a size people would question. The Rock is.


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

Catalanotto said:


> :lmao
> 
> Touched a nerve, I see.
> 
> ...


I don't say he's out of shape. That certainly doesn't negate the fact that he LOOKS unathletic and out of shape. I knew high school football players with more muscle than him. 

And you saying Rock uses "Roids" can't be proven. But the fact that Punk looks like Spiderman before he got bite by the spider( the Tobey Maguire one) can be.

And if you touched a nerve of mines, I wonder what the guy you replied to touched.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Billion Dollar Man said:


> I don't say he's out of shape. That certainly doesn't negate the fact that he LOOKS unathletic and out of shape. I knew high school football players with more muscle than him.
> 
> And you saying Rock uses "Roids" can't be proven. But the fact that Punk looks like Spiderman before he got bite by the spider( the Tobey Maguire one) can be.
> 
> And if you touched a nerve of mines, I wonder what the guy you replied to touched.


He obviously touched my pussy.


You're getting bent out of shape over a post THAT WASN'T EVEN DIRECTED AT YOU IN THE FIRST PLACE.


There is nothing wrong with the way Punk looks. He is smaller than other guys, who gives a shit? OH NOES, HE LOOKS LIKE A REAL GUY, LET'S NAIL HIM TO THE CROSS.

Just because you wrestle doesn't mean you have to be unrealistically large. The person I quoted is clearly a Punk hater, judging from his sig. It's just a stupid argument.


Take a cold shower and scream out your anger, then come back and realize that there is no reason to take it personally when someone isn't even addressing you in the first place.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Punk said that he prefers to be leaner then buffing up so he can avoid getting gassed in 5 minutes like the Rock.


----------



## SJP (Jan 15, 2013)

Ok so currently this seems to be about the athlete's physique/build?

If so, then what the fuck matters? Punk isn't skinny, The rock is Jacked and looks abnormal imho, but I still think Rock is Awesome for those fans about to attack


----------



## Hennessey (Jan 1, 2012)

DubC said:


> Punk said that he prefers to be leaner then buffing up so he can avoid getting gassed in 5 minutes like the Rock.


He could at least try and lose that gut of his. Looks like a mini JBL with that gut.


----------



## SJP (Jan 15, 2013)

Sparta101 said:


> He could at least try and lose that gut of his. Looks like a mini JBL with that gut.


I would love to be a mini-JBL.


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

Punk haters are so one note with their criticism and it's always the same... 

Fucking sad unoriginal bastards who can't seem to get a grip on the fact that wrestling is a traveling side show where unlikely Acts can make it and Punk may not be your particular cup of tea but the sole fact that it always comes down his appearance and never his ability as a performer is all I need to know In terms of who's take on him is worth a hill of shit... the bias around here is reaching pathetic levels. You know it's bad when the first comment in most punk threads is a slam on his "fitness level"... Comical...


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

Catalanotto said:


> He obviously touched my pussy.
> 
> 
> You're getting bent out of shape over a post THAT WASN'T EVEN DIRECTED AT YOU IN THE FIRST PLACE.
> ...


 First off, :lmao. secondly, By that logic, he wasn't directing what he said towards you, so you shouldn't have gotten bent out of shape over it.



DubC said:


> Punk said that he prefers to be leaner then buffing up so he can avoid getting gassed in 5 minutes like *the Rock*.


You forgot Brock Lesnar, Orton, Bryan, Taker, Ziggler, Rhodes, Triple H, Jericho, Del Rio, Barrett, Cesaro, Kaitlyn, Riley, Langston, Show, Booker, Christian, Sandow, Young, Otunga, Ambrose, Reigns, Mcintyre, Jackson, Fandango, Slater, Swagger, JBL, The Usos, Mahal, even Lawler, JTG, Gabriel, Kingston, Henry, Mcgillicutty, Miz, Primo, R-Truth, Ryback, Sheamus, Sin Cara, Dibiase, Tamina, Titus, Ryder, and legends that were bigger than Punk all got gassed in 5 mins because they actually had muscle tone and *looked* like they were in shape.:lol


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

Wow, totally off topic. What does Rocks and Punks body shape have to do with Punks opinion on part timers? Go outside and get some air...

Punk needs to just keep at it. Maybe when he gets older and if he is able to still go at Rocks age he will get a sweet deal with WWE like Rock did. I doubt it because they treat Punk like he isn't on Rock or Cenas level, but "Part-timers" were once "Full-Timers" in the WWE and probably got worse pay back then when WWE was smaller than he is getting now.


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

Tim Legend said:


> Punk haters are so one note with their criticism and it always the same...
> 
> Fucking sad unoriginal bastards who can't seem to get a grip on the fact that wrestling is side show where unlikely Acts can make it and Punk may not be your particular cup of tea but the sole fact that it always comes down his appearance and never his ability as a performer is all I need to know In terms of who's take on him is worth a hill of shit... the bias around here is reaching pathetic levels. You know it's bad when the first comment in most punk threads is a slam on his "fitness level"... Comical...


This couldn't be farther from the truth. People state alot of reasons why they dislike Punk and give valid reasons to a subjective topic and you guys chose to gloss over them. Fact is I think Punk is good, midcard good, he's not a main eventer imo. He's a better mic working Kofi Kingston with less spectacular ring work. As much as people praise his in ring work, they never point out how sloppy his execution of his moves/moveset is most of the time. He's a above average wrestler with above average mic skills only when he has a major story to work with. If the story isn't the best, he can't work it and make it entertaining. He can't carry a feud. Every feud he's been counted on to carry , it has sucked badly. And I not once just mentioned his physique. That just the last straw for us who see him for what he truly is. His marks just can't face the facts that he isn't as perfect as you make him out to be.


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

The fact you compared Punk's ringwork to fucking Kofi proves your knowledge on this subject thanks for playing though...

Not one person in this thread has attempted to make logical points... It's lol punks skinny fat...


----------



## Hennessey (Jan 1, 2012)

Billion Dollar Man said:


> This couldn't be farther from the truth. People state alot of reasons why they dislike Punk and give valid reasons to a subjective topic and you guys chose to gloss over them. Fact is I think Punk is good, midcard good, he's not a main eventer imo. He's a better mic working Kofi Kingston with less spectacular ring work. As much as people praise his in ring work, they never point out how sloppy his execution of his moves/moveset is most of the time. He's a above average wrestler with above average mic skills only when he has a major story to work with. If the story isn't the best, he can't work it and make it entertaining. He can't carry a feud. Every feud he's been counted on to carry , it has sucked badly. And I not once just mentioned his physique. That just the last straw for us who see him for what he truly is. His marks just can't face the facts that he isn't as perfect as you make him out to be.


C'mon now, I hate Punk but even I know when to admit someone is good. For example, I love Ryback but Punk rapes him at everything that does not involve muscles. Punk has put on some classic matches. Told some great stories in the ring. Had some amazing promos that made the people tune in. He might have a bit of a gut but he has a unique look that separates him from every other generic wrestler out there. This is not an opinion. This is a fact. CM Punk is one of the best wrestlers on the current roster.


----------



## SJP (Jan 15, 2013)

Billion Dollar Man said:


> This couldn't be farther from the truth. People state alot of reasons why they dislike Punk and give valid reasons to a subjective topic and you guys chose to gloss over them. Fact is I think Punk is good, midcard good, he's not a main eventer imo. He's a better mic working Kofi Kingston with less spectacular ring work. As much as people praise his in ring work, they never point out how sloppy his execution of his moves/moveset is most of the time. He's a above average wrestler with above average mic skills only when he has a major story to work with. If the story isn't the best, he can't work it and make it entertaining. He can't carry a feud. Every feud he's been counted on to carry , it has sucked badly. And I not once just mentioned his physique. That just the last straw for us who see him for what he truly is. His marks just can't face the facts that he isn't as perfect as you make him out to be.


Punk is a main eventer and has proved over the past 2-3years. Sloppy?, who are you comparing this to? Cena hahaha. I dispute all your opinions, becouse they fail.


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

Sparta101 said:


> C'mon now, I hate Punk but even I know when to admit someone is good. For example, I love Ryback but Punk rapes him at everything that does not involve muscles. *Punk has put on some classic matches. Told some great stories in the ring. Had some amazing promos that made the people tune in.* He might have a bit of a gut but he has a unique look that separates him from every other generic wrestler out there. This is not an opinion. This is a fact. CM Punk is one of the best wrestlers on the current roster.


No, that's your fucking opinion. 


SJP said:


> Punk is a main eventer and has proved over the past 2-3years. Sloppy?, who are you comparing this to? Cena hahaha. I dispute all your opinions, becouse they fail.


Punk fails as a main eventer as apparent by ratings and the fact that he only main events if he's facing real main eventers, while real main eventers like Cena get the WM main events and main event over Punk with Big Johnny. FACT.


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

Tim Legend said:


> The fact you compared Punk's ringwork to fucking Kofi proves your knowledge on this subject thanks for playing though...
> 
> Not one person in this thread has attempted to make logical points... It's lol punks skinny fat...


Well whatever you say. I've seen Kofi have great matches with everyone on the roster ALA Dolph Ziggler on the weekly basis at one point. I have yet to see this from Punk.


----------



## Hennessey (Jan 1, 2012)

Billion Dollar Man said:


> No, that your fucking opinion.
> 
> 
> Punk fails as a main eventer as apparent by ratings and the fact that he only main events if he's facing real main eventers, while real main eventers like Cena get the WM main events and main event over Punk with Big Johnny. FACT.


No it's not just a dumb opinion when 95 percent of the fans think he has had some amazing matches and promos and the other pathetic 5 percent think he hasn't and bitch about it non stop.

Also big fucking loser with the rating talk. Why do you care about rating so much? Do you have money invested in the WWE? No, that is just what assholes who can't come up with a valid reason to hate on him bring up.


----------



## SJP (Jan 15, 2013)

Billion Dollar Man said:


> Punk fails as a main eventer as apparent by ratings and the fact that he only main events if he's facing real main eventers, while real main eventers like Cena get the WM main events and main event over Punk with Big Johnny. FACT.


You are comparing to The Rock (attitude era baby and became a legend), and John Cena (has been forced up the audiences asses for the past decade).

So what chance does CM Punk have, he is an up-commer, someone who you will be splitting your ass for in 5 years time.


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

Billion Dollar Man said:


> Well whatever you say. I've seen Kofi have great matches with everyone on the roster ALA Dolph Ziggler on the weekly basis at one point. I have yet to see this from Punk.


Any semblance of a point you had in your previous posts have been completely undone by this completely biased yet :lol worthy statement. 

Kofi is the living definition of mediocrity... You say Kofi has great matches and claim punk hasn't had any at all?

I think you call this case closed

arks


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

Sparta101 said:


> No it's not just a dumb opinion when 95 percent of the fans think he has had some amazing matches and promos and the other pathetic 5 percent think he hasn't and bitch about it non stop.
> 
> Also big fucking loser with the rating talk. Why do you care about rating so much? Do you have money invested in the WWE? No, that is just what assholes who can't come up with a valid reason to hate on him bring up.


:drake3, 95%? You talkin the 95% who are still watching after 95% of people tuned out because of him. And nothing else to say:drake1? Didn't you just respond to my whole solioquy about my thought's on Punk. :lol And yes, I do own stock in teh WWE so can people please stop asking:jordan. Miz has had some "amazing matches" (hopefully your using this term as loosely as I) and promos, so should every one just say he's great.


----------



## Hennessey (Jan 1, 2012)

Billion Dollar Man said:


> :drake3, 95%? You talkin the 95% who are still watching after 95% of people tuned out because of him. And nothig else to say:drake1? Didn't you just respond to my whole solioquy about my thought on Punk. :lol And yes, I do own stock in teh WWE so can people please stop asking:jordan. Miz has had some "amazing matches" (hopefully your using this term as loosely as I) and promos, so should every just say he's great.


Hahaha, kids this is why you shouldn't fuck your sister. A genius like this might come out of her.


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

Tim Legend said:


> Any semblance of a point you had in your previous posts have been completely undone by this completely biased yet :lol worthy statement.
> 
> Kofi is the living definition of mediocrity... You say Kofi has great matches and claim punk hasn't had any at all?
> 
> ...


:lmao, please show me where I said Punk has no great matches. I said Punk doesn't and never has delivered quilaty matches on a weeekly basis which is 100% true. I do love how Punk marks conveniently forget history to put over Punk. Just like Punk has been the biggest star since 2005 after Cena:lmao.


----------



## Hennessey (Jan 1, 2012)

Billion Dollar Man said:


> :lmao, please show me where I said Punk has no great matches. I said Punk doesn't and never has delivered quilaty matches on a weeekly basis which is 100% true. I do love how Punk marks conveniently forget history to put over Punk. Just like Punk has been the biggest star since 2005 after Cena:lmao.


And Kofi Fucking Kingston has put on quality matches every single week?


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

Sparta101 said:


> Hahaha, kids this is why you shouldn't fuck your sister. A genius like this might come out of her.


Great retort. Wouldn't expect any less from a person who's favorite wrestler is Ryback.


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

Sparta101 said:


> And Kofi Fucking Kingston has put on quality matches every single week?


He has done so at one point in time. He rarely wrestles now, so clearly i'm not talking about recently.


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

You're kidding right... Punk was having quality tv matches on the reg with likes of Henry, Show, sheamus, even fucking Ryback for fucks sakes...Ontop of quality ppv outings every month Where were you? Oh I forgot you probably been a fan since all the way back to mid 2012... The glaring difference in things like psychology, fan interest, selling, and pacing from one punk match to a kofi match is staggering and even the daftest of punk haters should see that... Dude I'd hardly classify as a punk mark, just a believer in giving credit where it's due...


----------



## Hennessey (Jan 1, 2012)

Billion Dollar Man said:


> He has done so at one point in time. He rarely wrestles now, so clearly i'm not talking about recently.


At which point in time. Please show me when. I am legit interested.


----------



## SJP (Jan 15, 2013)

Yeah talking about Billion Dollars...seems like you paid too much to have Cena and Orton up your own ass.


----------



## Mon Joxley (Aug 7, 2006)

Billion Dollar Man said:


> Punk fails as a main eventer as apparent by ratings and the fact that he only main events if he's facing real main eventers, while real main eventers like Cena get the WM main events and main event over Punk with Big Johnny. FACT.


Ratings? Ratings have been on a downward spiral LONG before Punk was even in WWE. They could bring back Austin, Rock and Goldberg, have them tangle with Cena, Orton, Sheamus or whoever and they'd still be doing 2's for Smackdown.


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

Tim Legend said:


> You're kidding right... Punk was having quality tv matches on the reg with likes of Henry, Show, sheamus, even fucking Ryback for fucks sakes...Ontop of quality ppv outings every month Where were you? Oh I forgot you probably been a fan since all the way back to mid 2012... The glaring difference in things like psychology, fan interest, selling, and pacing from one punk match to a kofi match is staggering and even the daftest of punk haters should see that... Dude I'd hardly classify as a punk mark, just believer in credit where it's due...


First off, all they guys you named are good workers except Ryback. And it wasn't a weekly thing. Does Cena have quality matches on the weekly basis, because he has some quality raw and PPV matches.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Soupman Prime said:


> This will be good :lol will be either closed after 2 pages or will reach 30 by tomorrow.


:young2

Exactly what I was thinking


----------



## Mon Joxley (Aug 7, 2006)

Billion Dollar Man said:


> First off, all they guys you named are good workers except Ryback. And it wasn't a weekly thing. Does Cena have quality matches on the weekly basis, because he has some quality raw and PPV matches.


You don't know what a good worker means, so why are you even having this discussion?


----------



## SJP (Jan 15, 2013)

T Man said:


> You don't know what a good worker means, so why are you even having this discussion?


Cos he has Billions and Billions of Dollars, Billions and Billions of Dollars, Billions and Billions of Dollars...lol just a bit of fun in this deadly convo.


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*Why hasn't this thread been closed yet?*


----------



## LovelyElle890 (Nov 19, 2012)

ROGERTHAT21 said:


> *Why hasn't this thread been closed yet?*


Best post in the thread.

:angel


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Billion Dollar Man said:


> No, that's your fucking opinion.
> 
> 
> Punk fails as a main eventer as apparent by ratings and the fact that he only main events if he's facing real main eventers, while real main eventers like Cena get the WM main events and main event over Punk with Big Johnny. FACT.


I would agree, it certainly is his opinion. That, is a fact. 

I would also be inclined to agree with his (Sparta) opinion. I would not agree with him entirely, as I do not think Punk has had top tier matches with everyone he has faced (I'd be inclined to agree with you probably that Kofi Kingston may actually be more entertaining in the ring) but I do think Punk is one of the brighter spots on the roster currently. 

His feud with Jericho sucked and was a major disappointment. His title reign was pretty blah. But he does manage to have good matches with John Cena (better than The Rock does, to be fair) and his mic skills are beyond pretty much anyone on the full time roster these days.


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

Billion Dollar Man said:


> First off, all they guys you named are good workers except Ryback. And it wasn't a weekly thing. Does Cena have quality matches on the weekly basis, because he has some quality raw and PPV matches.


Good workers you say.... Keep :buried that hole buddy... Henry and sheamus are solid... :lol at the rest of this post

You can't use kofi having "great matches" with Dolph Ziggler every week as a foundation for an argument if you're going to just contradict your own point when it suits you and your biased punk hate... Punk and Kofi both face solid workers but who's matches are often remembered fondly or even at all? unk3


----------



## SJP (Jan 15, 2013)

Hey hang on..Ryback is a good worker??


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

Freeloader said:


> I would agree, it certainly is his opinion. That, is a fact.
> 
> I would also be inclined to agree with his (Sparta) opinion. I would not agree with him entirely, as I do not think Punk has had top tier matches with everyone he has faced (I'd be inclined to agree with you probably that Kofi Kingston may actually be more entertaining in the ring) but I do think Punk is one of the brighter spots on the roster currently.
> 
> His feud with Jericho sucked and was a major disappointment. His title reign was pretty blah. But he does manage to have good matches with John Cena (better than The Rock does, to be fair) and his mic skills are beyond pretty much anyone on the full time roster these days.


This is all i'm saying, I totally agree. And being better on the mic then this roster shouldn't even be taken as a big compliment.


----------



## Hennessey (Jan 1, 2012)

SJP said:


> Hey hang on..Ryback is a good worker??


Even Ryback knows that he's not.


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

Tim Legend said:


> Good workers you say.... Keep :buried that hole buddy... Henry and sheamus are solid... :lol at the rest of this post
> 
> You can't use kofi having "great matches" with Dolph Ziggler every week as a foundation for an argument if you're going to just contradict your own point when it suits you and your biased punk hate... Punk and Kofi both face solid workers but who's matches are often remembered fondly or even at all? unk3


So now Big Show isn't a good worker? And since it only matters if your matches are remembered than Hogan>>>>Punk as far as in ring skills.


----------



## SJP (Jan 15, 2013)

Billion Dollar Man said:


> So now Big Show isn't a good worker? And since it only matters if your matches are remembered than Hogan>>>>Punk as far as in ring skills.


Give it up pale... I dunno what you are even debating (bad sign!)...what is it lol??

Punk is an upcoming superstar (wrestler) who will be awesome in a few years to come when the superstars you consider are what is called "retired".


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

Billion Dollar Man said:


> So now Big Show isn't a good worker? And since it only matters if your matches are remembered than Hogan>>>>Punk as far as in ring skills.


Changing the subject eh? Nice way to cop out of giving a real retort...

The simple fact that the context of this thread has been eliminated and that's because haters coming in saying generic shit like the very first post after the Op is all anyone needs to see...

I won't fall into this ludicrous trap... 

You're sunk dude... Officially retired from this thread...

arks


----------



## SJP (Jan 15, 2013)

And suddenly "The Billion Dollar Man" has lost multiple stocks in all regions...and has unfortunately become what is known as "poor".


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

Tim Legend said:


> Punk haters are so one note with their criticism and it's always the same...
> 
> Fucking sad unoriginal bastards who can't seem to get a grip on the fact that wrestling is a traveling side show where unlikely Acts can make it and Punk may not be your particular cup of tea but the sole fact that it always comes down his appearance and never his ability as a performer is all I need to know In terms of who's take on him is worth a hill of shit... the bias around here is reaching pathetic levels. You know it's bad when the first comment in most punk threads is a slam on his "fitness level"... Comical...


You couldn't be more off. People are just talking about his appearance right now in this thread, because talking about his ability is off topic. :lmao How are you even making this complaint? It's such a terrible point.

In many, MANY Punk threads, there's always people talking about how overrated Punk's abilities are. No one's saying he "sucks", because he doesn't. Unlike Punk marks who claim The Rock sucks and how Cena can't wrestle. . who just look like fuckin morons when they say that shit.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

T Man said:


> Ratings? Ratings have been on a downward spiral LONG before Punk was even in WWE. They could bring back Austin, Rock and Goldberg, have them tangle with Cena, Orton, Sheamus or whoever and they'd still be doing 2's for Smackdown.



So the fact that ratings have dropped while Punk was champ isn't Punk's fault? Ok. How about PPV buys? Down under Punk. Falling house show attendance? Surely that has to be Punk's fault? He was only the wwe champ at the time. Not his fault there either? It's amazing how Punk is just the best thing in the world for the wwe unless it involves bad news...then it's some other guys fault.

Give any number of other guys half the push Punk has gotten in the last year and business would probably be better off. At the very least they wouldn't be bitching about their standing in the company unlike estrogen boy CM Punk. Bret Hart is gonna look positively humble next to this guy in a few years.




SJP said:


> Punk is an upcoming superstar (wrestler) who will be awesome in a few years to come when the superstars you consider are what is called "retired".


How? Punk has said he is retiring himself in 2015.


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

SinJackal said:


> You couldn't be more off. People are just talking about his appearance right now in this thread, because talking about his ability is off topic. :lmao How are you even making this complaint? It's such a terrible point.
> 
> In many, MANY Punk threads, there's always people talking about how overrated Punk's abilities are. No one's saying he "sucks", because he doesn't. Unlike Punk marks who claim The Rock sucks and how Cena can't wrestle. . who just look like fuckin morons when they say that shit.


EXACTLY! Punk marks will conveniently gloss over it as I stated earlier in this thread tho. Comical to say the least. They do this when you talk about Punk's exaggerated abilities 



 then wait till you say something about his physique to give the same shitty retort about how that's all we say.


----------



## SJP (Jan 15, 2013)

Happenstan said:


> How? Punk has said he is retiring himself in 2015.


Man, you never know...he could do another 5 years from then for all we know. And anyway, CM-punk still rocks in these years.


----------



## SJP (Jan 15, 2013)

Billion Dollar Man said:


> EXACTLY! Punk marks will conveniently gloss over it as I stated earlier in this thread tho. Comical to say the least.


What are you trying to prove? I don't know seriously, remind me, or someone remind me, cos I am packing in soon.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

SJP said:


> Man, you never know...he could do another 5 years from then for all we know. And anyway, CM-punk still rocks in these years.




But wouldn't that make CM Punk a *gasp* liar?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I like Punk, but Punk has got to realize who draws in WWE, and who doesn't. The ROCK outdraws everyone on the full-time roster, by ALOT. That's just facts, I'm not even a Rock mark at all. It's just business, and that's what WWE cares about most, especially at WM. Without The Rock, WM draws alot less buys. Vince can thank The Rock for all those buys that WM 28 got last year. Not Cena, not Punk, not anyone else to the degree of The Rock. Maybe when the face of the WWE over the past 9 years can draw ANYWHERE near as much as The Rock, they'll cut down on the part timers. But until then, it's not going to happen. When this years WM ends and Vince wants the entire crowd to be cheering Cena winning, and the entire crowd is booing, that's a BIG part of the reason Vince needs the part timers. It's okay for the heel to get booed that much after he wins. But the face of the WWE for nearly a decade winning the WWE Title at WM is a moment where the entire crowd cheers. For a face to get booed that much is a complete embarrassment to Vince and WWE. I'm actually looking forward to it and laughing my ass off. :rock4


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

SJP said:


> What are you trying to prove? I don't know seriously, remind me, or someone remind me, cos I am packing in soon.


Someone stated that the only reasoning people give for not liking Punk is his physique, which is a lie if i've ever heard one.


----------



## SJP (Jan 15, 2013)

Billion Dollar Man said:


> Someone stated that the only reasoning people give for not liking Punk is his physique, which is a lie if i've ever heard one.


What if I were to say to you CM-Punk sold the majority of the 2012-2013 PPV events?


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

ROGERTHAT21 said:


> *Why hasn't this thread been closed yet?*


because this place loves breeding trolls, it should of been locked along time ago.


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

Smoogle said:


> because this place loves breeding trolls, it should of been locked along time ago.


Yeah the mods have an uncanny way of deciding when a thread needs closing. :mchale


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

The interviewer sounds like one of those big mean cruel tall muscular strict couches in P.E classes,I thought he'd knock on my door and fucking kick my ass or something seriously the way he talks is just unbelievable.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

lol, Punk fucking hates Miz :lmao


----------



## afender. (Apr 6, 2012)

Punk is overrated I've never seen a champion that can't even mainevent a PPV as WWE champion without Cena that is pathetic. He is delusional he's good but he really thinks he's up there with the likes of Austin, The Rock, Shawn Michaels and Hogan..Go on Punk blame the office, blame your size, blame part timers, blame Cena, blame anyone but yourself just deflect somehow. Honestly I am a Punk fan but this guy is fucking delusional.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Gandhi said:


> The interviewer sounds like one of those big mean cruel tall muscular strict couches in P.E classes,I thought he'd knock on my door and fucking kick my ass or something seriously the way he talks is just unbelievable.


Mark Madden is absolutely horrible, and he's terribly obese too.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

afender. said:


> Punk is overrated I've never seen a champion that can't even mainevent a PPV as WWE champion without Cena that is pathetic. He is delusional he's good but he really thinks he's up there with the likes of Austin, The Rock, Shawn Michaels and Hogan..Go on Punk blame the office, blame your size, blame part timers, blame Cena, blame anyone but yourself just deflect somehow. Honestly I am a Punk fan but this guy is fucking delusional.


Yes because he totally booked himself out of the main events and the WWE's fetish with Cena had absolutely nothing to do with it


----------



## NoSignboard (Oct 21, 2012)

Gotta love the random miz attack :lol


----------



## Roach13 (Feb 3, 2004)

WallofShame said:


> He explicitly says that he needs to get a deal like the other part-timers. He wants to be like them, and admits it. What's the big deal?


Hating on Punk is the New cool thing.


----------



## Monterossa (Jul 25, 2012)

In the world of CM Punk, there's no one is good enough for anything, except for himself and Randy Savage.

this guy is the world's biggest selfish person who lives in the dream world.

he doesn't like how Cena getting everything from WWE, because he want those things too.

he doesn't like how the part timers getting everything from WWE, because he want those things too.

everyone doesn't deserve it, unless they allow him to join.

fuck you.


----------



## Cardiac Crusher (Jan 2, 2013)

CM punk is a great superstar and his mic skills are incredible, but his body isn't that wow.. He also needs to master new moves because his move set is getting quite old..


----------



## JLawls91 (Dec 5, 2012)

Roach13 said:


> Hating on Punk is the New cool thing.


I just think people are getting a bit pissed off with his constant bitching and whining when he quite clearly isn't in the bracket of legends even though he thinks different.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Wow 43 pages in and this thread is still burying all the logical posts in an endless sea of horse shit. Punk blatantly said he understands the business and wants to be able to get to the level where he can be a part-timer as well, yet somehow that equates to "Punk is a delusional hater who shoots on everyone and should know his place!" fpalm Is everyone in here really that dyslexic and blind?

I mean there are paragraph or essay sized posts trying to shit on and bury Punk for "doing the unthinkable" in this interview which, to be honest, is extremely embarrassing..


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

Great point.


----------



## afender. (Apr 6, 2012)

Kabraxal said:


> Yes because he totally booked himself out of the main events and the WWE's fetish with Cena had absolutely nothing to do with it


C'mon dude I'm a Punk fan but if he was good enough he would have main evented at least half of those PPV's. I'm not attacking him as a person. I believe if you are good enough you will make it regardless of backstage politics


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

What a douche.

Guys like Taker,Rock and HHH have done the working 365 days thing. They have earnt the right to not have to be there.

Punk needs to shut the fuck up as in comparison to the guys he is slagging off he is a nobody.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Billion Dollar Man said:


> First off, :lmao. secondly, By that logic, he wasn't directing what he said towards you, so you shouldn't have gotten bent out of shape over it.




:lmao


There is a difference here, though.


I addressed his post because I disagreed with it, as you did with mine, however, I didn't take his post personally. You responded to my post with a dildo up your ass and acted like I just raped you. I didn't get bent of of shape, I responded with a very short response as to why I thought his post was stupid. You typed up paragraphs of anger directed at my opinion.


It's okay, you just need to talk to someone about your anger issues. The first step to recovery is admitting you have a problem.


----------



## kingshark (Jan 3, 2012)

Punk, you're not as good as Taker, Brock or Rock. Simple as that.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Not going to read 18 pages of this shit, but Punk needs to realize that this is the entertainment field, not a 9 to 5. It is attraction based and the legends are the greatest attractions that the WWE can rely on at the moment. You get paid for the asses you put into the seat and attention (positive) that you bring to the WWE. If a part timer is capable (and most of them are) of bringing that same level of production in limited appearances, their pay is justified.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Bob the Jobber said:


> Not going to read 18 pages of this shit, but Punk needs to realize that this is the entertainment field, not a 9 to 5. It is attraction based and the legends are the greatest attractions that the WWE can rely on at the moment. You get paid for the asses you put into the seat and attention (positive) that you bring to the WWE. If a part timer is capable (and most of them are) of bringing that same level of production in limited appearances, their pay is justified.



You should take the time to actually read and comprehend what he said before you fire off a post addressing things that are incorrect and end up looking foolish.


----------



## Soulrollins (Feb 2, 2013)

kingshark said:


> Punk, you're not as good as Taker, Brock or Rock. Simple as that.


Bullshit, Cm punk is the best fucking thing in the bussines now.

Fuck all the legends..... You mad, Punk haters?


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Catalanotto said:


> You should take the time to actually read and comprehend what he said before you fire off a post addressing things that are incorrect and end up looking foolish.


What he said is understood very well. If he wants to get to that level he needs to earn it.


----------



## BKsaaki (Dec 8, 2012)

WallofShame said:


> He explicitly says that he needs to get a deal like the other part-timers.


That's him being passive aggressive.Kinda like women


----------



## BKsaaki (Dec 8, 2012)

Soulrollins said:


> Bullshit, Cm punk is the best fucking thing in the bussines now.
> 
> Fuck all the legends..... You mad, Punk haters?


1/10. Try harder


----------



## Soulrollins (Feb 2, 2013)

The thing is, guys like Undertaker who give all for the company for more than 20 years, and counting his age... He can give a match one time for year.

But guys like Brock Lesnar, The rock? Are you freaking kidding me? They are gain a lot of million of dollars for appear 3 times for year and do a sucked promo or a boring match. This make no sense.

Specially Lesnar, he is already young and he is losing time in a fucking rivality when could be doing better things. Lesnar got to come back to the UFC and rock to hollywood and leave to take the opportunity to REAL wrestlers like CM Punk

And fuck this shit .i.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

Soulrollins said:


> Bullshit, Cm punk is the best fucking thing in the bussines now.
> 
> Fuck all the legends..... You mad, Punk haters?


----------



## Adam Cool (Oct 1, 2012)

Soulrollins said:


> The thing is, guys like Undertaker who give all for the company for more than 20 years, and counting his age... He can give a match one time for year.
> 
> But guys like Brock Lesnar, The rock? Are you freaking kidding me? They are gain a lot of million of dollars for appear 3 times for year and do a sucked promo or a boring match. This make no sense.
> 
> ...


you my friend are so fucking right


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

Soulrollins said:


> The thing is, guys like Undertaker who give all for the company for more than 20 years, and counting his age... He can give a match one time for year.
> 
> But guys like Brock Lesnar, The rock? Are you freaking kidding me? They are gain a lot of million of dollars for appear 3 times for year and do a sucked promo or a boring match. This make no sense.
> 
> ...





Adam Cool said:


> you my friend are so fucking right


*No, he's not. The Undertaker doesn't deserve to wrestle one match a year because of his longevity, although that may play a minor role. He gets to do so because he is one of the main selling points for Wrestlemania and draws more money than anyone on the active roster. That's the same reason Brock and Rock get to do it too. They draw more than anyone, even the Undertaker. If you don't think that makes sense, then you just aren't very smart. 

What makes Punk a real wrestler as opposed to Rock and Lesnar? Is it because he's doing the exact same thing the were doing, which they did better, some years ago? Nope. Is it because he has a legitimate amateur wrestling career? Nope. That's Lesnar's accolade. Has he been a champion in the largest MMA company in the world? Nope. Also Lesnar's accolade. Way to be extremely elitist and ignorant, bro.


Ironic as it may sound, I would still like this thread to be closed.*


----------



## Soulrollins (Feb 2, 2013)

This still make no sense... If you are good for business, you're supposed to be used to the maximum.. What is the point to appear two times for year? This just make to the company lose money and time on you.

You forget about wrestlers like John cena... He is TOP on sellers! And men, i really dont like him..But I have to say, the guy break his ass every day of the year.... Cm Punk today is really important to the company, and he defended his title even his was injured...


----------



## BKsaaki (Dec 8, 2012)

Soulrollins said:


> The thing is, guys like Undertaker who give all for the company for more than 20 years, and counting his age... He can give a match one time for year.
> 
> But guys like Brock Lesnar, The rock? Are you freaking kidding me? They are gain a lot of million of dollars for appear 3 times for year and do a sucked promo or a boring match. This make no sense.
> 
> ...


Yeah,lets give the championship to Lance Strom.Since he's a REAL wrestler. Derp


----------



## BKsaaki (Dec 8, 2012)

Soulrollins said:


> This still make no sense... If you are good for business, you're supposed to be used to the maximum.. What is the point to appear two times for year? This just make to the company lose money and time on you.


Yeah,cuz yo know abt the business of WWE than Vince right?:HHH2:HHH2



Soulrollins said:


> Cm Punk today is really important to the company, and he defended his title even his was injured...


Not as much as you think,TBH


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

Soulrollins said:


> This still make no sense... If you are good for business, you're supposed to be used to the maximum.. What is the point to appear two times for year? This just make to the company lose money and time on you.
> 
> You forget about wrestlers like John cena... He is TOP on sellers! And men, i really dont like him..But I have to say, the guy break his ass every day of the year.... Cm Punk today is really important to the company, and he defended his title even his was injured...


*What are you talking about? Did you read what you just typed? You're saying WWE would make more money overexposing their special attractions than using them sparingly? :lmao You need to stop.
*


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

Soulrollins said:


> The thing is, guys like Undertaker who give all for the company for more than 20 years, and counting his age... He can give a match one time for year.
> 
> But guys like Brock Lesnar, The rock? Are you freaking kidding me? They are gain a lot of million of dollars for appear 3 times for year and do a sucked promo or a boring match. This make no sense.
> 
> ...


If you're going to sit there and make that kind of point, why don't you expand it and include the fact that wrestlers who are planning to retire in a couple years too? After all, if you think Brock, Rock, and Taker don't deserve them since they won't be around, surely a guy who won't be around in a couple years doesn't either?

If you don't think so, then what's your cutoff? 1 year? 6 months? 3 months? Seriously. 2 years doesn't seem like very long to me to have wasted an over year reign on, much less CONTINUE to give the top slot to even further when he openly stated plans to retire soon.

And of course Rock and Brock get millions to appear. WWE makes even more than that off them. Why should they go back for free when WWE is tremendously profitting on their presences? You're essentially furious that they aren't stupid and asked for a fair share of money to appear. :lmao


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

What a topic!


----------



## roberta (Sep 4, 2006)

Punk needs to stop drinking sodas, it starts to get in his brain


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Supply and demand, gentlemen. If you can fill an arena with a wrestler who only shows up once in awhile, you do so. It's a business of making money, so going with the guys that give you the best chance to make money get concessions other wrestlers are not afforded. Hell, just look at how much leeway Punk is given in promos, in matches (bleeding the hard way vs. Lawler) and given little consequence for speaking his mind in the media. Complaining about the part-timers is rather ridiculous when you consider what the WM card would look like without them. Imagine no Brock, Taker, HHH, Rock and Jericho -- what do you have? Punk vs. Cena headlining with SHIELD vs. Orton/Sheamus/Show? Ryback vs. Henry as your #3 match?! The legends are propping up the Manias.


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

Listen guys, this discussion is beyond me. CM Punk is crying over spilled milk for no reason, of course. Those part-time wrestlers HELPS him get money. The more revenue and ratings the WWE gets, the more money everybody gets.


----------



## Soulrollins (Feb 2, 2013)

ROGERTHAT21 said:


> *What are you talking about? Did you read what you just typed? You're saying WWE would make more money overexposing their special attractions than using them sparingly? :lmao You need to stop.
> *



Noup Lol .. I'm not saying that .. This is really obvious ..Do yo have common sense?

Using a entire year for a boring and forgotten rivality like Lesnar vs HHH never will be a smart thing When you could are winning more money with Brock.


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

Jean0987654321 said:


> Listen guys, this discussion is beyond me. CM Punk is crying over spilled milk for no reason, of course. Those part-time wrestlers HELPS him get money. The more revenue and ratings the WWE gets, the more money everybody gets.


I think Punk would legitimately rather main event a Mania on his own merit than score a major payday in the midcard. I think the whole RESPECT angle wasn't too far from his own heart. Maybe I'm just buying too much into the story with that, but given his personal history and upbringing and everything, I'm sure he'd be the Mania Main Event (Maniavent?) for no pay


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

Fru said:


> I think Punk would legitimately rather main event a Mania on his own merit than score a major payday in the midcard. I think the whole RESPECT angle wasn't too far from his own heart. Maybe I'm just buying too much into the story with that, but given his personal history and upbringing and everything, I'm sure he'd be the Mania Main Event (Maniavent?) for no pay




But if people isn't watching the product/buying the tickets, who would care??


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

Soulrollins said:


> This still make no sense... *If you are good for business, you're supposed to be used to the maximum.. What is the point to appear two times for year? This just make to the company lose money and time on you.*
> 
> You forget about wrestlers like John cena... He is TOP on sellers! And men, i really dont like him..But I have to say, the guy break his ass every day of the year.... Cm Punk today is really important to the company, and he defended his title even his was injured...





Soulrollins said:


> *Noup Lol .. I'm not saying that* .. This is really obvious ..Do yo have common sense?
> 
> Using a entire year for a boring and forgotten rivality like Lesnar vs HHH never will be a smart thing When you could are winning more money with Brock.


*Yeah, go back and read your own posts. You lack common sense and the ability to make a coherent sentence. I can hardly understand what you're posting. *


----------



## Pink Princess (Sep 4, 2012)

Poor Miz the way Punk is bashing him constantly you'd of thought he sleept with Lita 

Sent from my ST26i using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## jaw2929 (Dec 3, 2011)

Fru said:


> Damn it Punk, stop dissing Miz!! He put you over so hard on your dvd! Rag on someone more deserving.


I actually agree with this. Even if Miz DOES do a shitty figure-four leg lock, there are much more deserving people of Punk (or anyone else's) ridicule.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

roberta said:


> Punk needs to stop drinking sodas, it starts to get in his brain


Soda doesn't mess up your brain, it just makes you fat. 



Fru said:


> I think Punk would legitimately rather main event a Mania on his own merit than score a major payday in the midcard. I think the whole RESPECT angle wasn't too far from his own heart. Maybe I'm just buying too much into the story with that, but given his personal history and upbringing and everything, I'm sure he'd be the Mania Main Event (Maniavent?) for no pay


I doubt it. Punk has no other skills or things he could do besides be a wrestler. He has in the past and imo would continue to take a paycheck just to be a midcarder. He won't get the same scratch doing anything else, since no one else wants him very badly besides pro wrestling organizations.

He probably would main event WM for free, since that'd be good for his career and he's already getting paid for the rest of the year. He'd also snatch up a multi-million dollar paycheck for a handful of appearances in a heartbeat if offered. Of course though, he won't be offered that since he isn't worth it.


----------



## Soulrollins (Feb 2, 2013)

ROGERTHAT21 said:


> *Yeah, go back and read your own posts. You lack common sense and the ability to make a coherent sentence. I can hardly understand what you're posting. *



Wtf? Men... I dont have to say it... This is a obvious thing.... Lol..

Ðo.You.Can.Understand.This?


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*English. Do you speak it?*


----------



## afender. (Apr 6, 2012)

If Punk could out draw these guys the WWE wouldn't need them.Do you really think McMahon wants to sign Brock for $500,000 per appearance. Correct me if I'm wrong but is he the only WWE champion to never main event a Wrestlemania? Punk face the music you're not on their level, this guys always had a massive self inflated sense of self. What a delusional entitled douche he has become.


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*Did people even read the interview? Punk has said he wants to be just like those guys.*


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Soulrollins said:


> Wtf? Men... I dont have to say it... This is a obvious thing.... Lol..
> 
> *Ðo.You.Can.Understand.This?*


:lmao OK, that's pretty funny


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

Soulrollins said:


> Wtf? Men... I dont have to say it... This is a obvious thing.... Lol..
> 
> Ðo.You.Can.Understand.This?


----------



## Kamaria (Jun 10, 2009)

Anyone who drags out the tired argument that 'the part timers draw more than Punk LMAO' can screw themselves. They've already carved out their legacy to the point where of course they're going to draw no matter what, and WWE is choosing to rely on them instead of bothering to build their new stars or actually write compelling television. It's certainly not Punk's fault John Cena always got the main event spot instead of him despite being champion, if they billed him better and wrote better TV then he wouldn't be 'boring'.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

If you were red hot on the mic and in the ring, you'll stand out no matter who's around. Austin was in another galaxy in 1998 but the Rock took his shine by 1999. If this guy was as great as he thinks he is, he would be the favorite with fans during the Taker feud...he's not.


----------



## Soulrollins (Feb 2, 2013)

Obviously.... I.ma.mocking.you.

Anyway ..... We were not talking about the use and time of Brock Lesnar?
You forget the point...


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

Soulrollins said:


> Obviously.... I.ma.mocking.you.
> 
> Anyway ..... We were not talking about the use and time of Brock Lesnar?
> You forget the point...


*You're not mocking anyone. You really are that bad at English. You were still butchering the English language before I made a post towards you. All of a sudden you are mocking me? Get out of here with that lame excuse. Also:*



Soulrollins said:


> This still make no sense... *If you are good for business, you're supposed to be used to the maximum.. What is the point to appear two times for year? This just make to the company lose money and time on you.*
> 
> You forget about wrestlers like John cena... He is TOP on sellers! And men, i really dont like him..But I have to say, the guy break his ass every day of the year.... Cm Punk today is really important to the company, and he defended his title even his was injured...


*I'm just going to post this again, because you like brushing over the fact that you said this.*



ROGERTHAT21 said:


> *What are you talking about? Did you read what you just typed? You're saying WWE would make more money overexposing their special attractions than using them sparingly? :lmao You need to stop.
> *


*Here's my response...*



Soulrollins said:


> Noup Lol .. I'm not saying that .. This is really obvious ..Do yo have common sense?
> 
> Using a entire year for a boring and forgotten rivality like Lesnar vs HHH never will be a smart thing When you could are winning more money with Brock.


*...And here you are acting like you never said that. Maybe you're so bad at English that you don't know what you're saying either.*


----------



## Bl0ndie (Dec 14, 2011)

razzathereaver said:


>



looooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

This is a one giant clusterfuck of a thread. This thread should be closed or moved to Rants.


----------



## afender. (Apr 6, 2012)

AthenaMark said:


> If you were red hot on the mic and in the ring, you'll stand out no matter who's around. Austin was in another galaxy in 1998 but the Rock took his shine by 1999. If this guy was as great as he thinks he is, he would be the favorite with fans during the Taker feud...he's not.


So true he had an opportunity to become the number one babyface and he fell short. He can only blame himself for that.


----------



## Kamaria (Jun 10, 2009)

AthenaMark said:


> If you were red hot on the mic and in the ring, you'll stand out no matter who's around. Austin was in another galaxy in 1998 but the Rock took his shine by 1999. If this guy was as great as he thinks he is, he would be the favorite with fans during the Taker feud...he's not.


I thought he was getting cheered a lot despite his heel status? Even so, he's being portrayed as the heel and hasn't been around nearly as long as Taker. If you're expecting him to magically outshine Taker you're dead wrong.

Trust me, Punk does stand out...he could stand out a lot more if the WWE actually booked him like Austin or Rock.



afender. said:


> So true he had an opportunity to become the number one babyface and he fell short. He can only blame himself for that.


Except Cena was still headlining shows while Punk was being given watered down feuds down the card and then forced to turn heel by management.


----------



## Soulrollins (Feb 2, 2013)

ROGERTHAT21 said:


> *...And here you are acting like you never said that. Maybe you're so bad at English that you don't know what you're saying either.*



Haha you never understood my point, right?
Not that i say .... It's fucking OBVIOUS.... It is something that is said by the logic. 

Again... do you have common sense?


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*Here we go again:*


Soulrollins said:


> This still make no sense... If you are good for business, you're supposed to be used to the maximum.. What is the point to appear two times for year? This just make to the company lose money and time on you.
> 
> You forget about wrestlers like John cena... He is TOP on sellers! And men, i really dont like him..But I have to say, the guy break his ass every day of the year.... Cm Punk today is really important to the company, and he defended his title even his was injured...


*Here's what you posted...*



ROGERTHAT21 said:


> *What are you talking about? Did you read what you just typed? You're saying WWE would make more money overexposing their special attractions than using them sparingly? :lmao You need to stop.
> *


*...here's my response.

Tell me, what other point were you making in that post? You clearly stated, or as clear as you can be with your horrible grasp of the English language, that you thought that using the part-timers more often instead of using them sparingly meant more money for the WWE. It's right there. You can't deny it.

Was it that pointless drivel that you posted in the 2nd half of your post? You know, the part where you said something without actually saying anything. *


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

afender. said:


> So true he had an opportunity to become the number one babyface and he fell short. He can only blame himself for that.


Blame himself for what? If Cena and his current storyline is being promoted as the main focus of the show and his matches are going on last(even against John Laurinaitis and Big Show ffs) then how can Punk be blamed for not becoming the top face?


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

SJFC said:


> Blame himself for what? If Cena and his current storyline is being promoted as the main focus of the show and his matches are going on last(even against John Laurinaitis and Big Show ffs) then how can Punk be blamed for not becoming the top face?


Rock played the same part Punk is playing. He rose up despite his booking, the guy had to play second to Austin in alot of PPV's and Raw's. He had his moments took by Triple H, and spotlight had to be shared with Austin (Backlash). If your good enough and you make business move, then you'll get to the top. No excuses for/from Punk.


----------



## afender. (Apr 6, 2012)

SJFC said:


> Blame himself for what? If Cena and his current storyline is being promoted as the main focus of the show and his matches are going on last(even against John Laurinaitis and Big Show ffs) then how can Punk be blamed for not becoming the top face?


I think Punk is the best thing the WWE has right now but I'm just telling it how it is. I'm not going to make excuses for him. He had opportunities he was the WWE champion for almost a year before turning heel, the crowd just didn't take to him as much as they once did. As soon as the Summer of Punk cooled off his crowd responses weren't nearly as loud. If they were he would still be a face today. Nothing against him as a person but he just couldn't get over as much as Cena. There is a reason he wasn't main eventing PPV's however it shouldn't matter when you go on in the card you goal should be to steal the show and to pop the crowd more than anyone else if you can do that no one can hold you back. He was the number two babyface sorry but the truth of the matter is he doesn't appeal as favorably to the masses as he does to you or me.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

afender. said:


> I think Punk is the best thing the WWE has right now but I'm just telling it how it is. I'm not going to make excuses for him. He had opportunities he was the WWE champion for almost a year before turning heel, *the crowd just didn't take to him as much as they once did.* As soon as the Summer of Punk cooled off his crowd responses weren't nearly as loud. If they were he would still be a face today. Nothing against him as a person but he just couldn't get over as much as Cena. There is a reason he wasn't main eventing PPV's however it shouldn't matter when you go on in the card you goal should be to steal the show and to pop the crowd more than anyone else if you can do that no one can hold you back. He was the number two babyface sorry but the truth of the matter is he doesn't appeal as favorably to the masses as he does to you or me.


You're nuts if you actually believe what you just wrote. He was getting the biggest pops in the company BY FAR as the babyface champion. He may not have been a hit on this site as it, but he was getting earth shattering pops at every RAW and ppv (especially the ppvs). His pops were even greater than all other full-timers during that stretch (even Orton). He was still getting immense pops the night where he GTS'd the Rock, which is clear to anyone that it was WWE's choice to turn Punk heel because they wouldn't push him past Cena as a face no matter how over he was with the crowd.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

CM Punk vs. The Miz - Wrestlemania 30, We have to see this match!


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Billion Dollar Man said:


> Rock played the same part Punk is playing. He rose up despite his booking, the guy had to play second to Austin in alot of PPV's and Raw's. He had his moments took by Triple H, and spotlight had to be shared with Austin (Backlash). If your good enough and you make business move, then you'll get to the top. No excuses for/from Punk.


Rock's rise required Austin's neck surgery pushing him to the top of the food chain in Austin's absence. He capitalized on that opportunity better than anyone could have imagined and reached heights rivaling Austin. If Cena were to miss time and Punk turned face once again I could easily see him thriving to the point of rivaling Cena. The parallels are eerily similar, what with Punk's championship completely overshadowed by Cena.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

xD7oom said:


> CM Punk vs. The Miz - Wrestlemania 30, We have to see this match!


You see, the thing is, they probably don't have good chem unless it's a gimmick match.


----------



## Fanboi101 (Jul 15, 2011)

Kamaria said:


> I thought he was getting cheered a lot despite his heel status? Even so, he's being portrayed as the heel and hasn't been around nearly as long as Taker. If you're expecting him to magically outshine Taker you're dead wrong.
> 
> Trust me, Punk does stand out...he could stand out a lot more if the WWE actually booked him like Austin or Rock.
> 
> ...


What type of awesome booking did the WWE give the rock in 1999? He was put in a tag team and feuding with billy gunn...


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

xD7oom said:


> CM Punk vs. The Miz - Wrestlemania 30, We have to see this match!



Um...maybe if it was a legit fight.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Miz isn't a big enough star to face Punk at Mania.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Charlie Bronson said:


> Miz isn't a big enough star to face Punk at Mania.


Yet he's headlined Wrestlemania, something this "big star" you talk about hasn't. :lmao


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Choke2Death said:


> Yet he's headlined Wrestlemania, something this "big star" you talk about hasn't. :lmao


True but it was also the worst mania main event of all time  lol.


----------



## afender. (Apr 6, 2012)

THANOS said:


> he was getting earth shattering pops .


Yeah earth shattering that's why he hardly main evented PPV's. Lets just be honest he was the number two babyface to Cena. He was becoming stale and lost his edge. If you don't realize that then you're as delusional as Punk is.


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

THANOS said:


> True but it was also the worst mania main event of all time  lol.


 That doesn't take away the accomplishment from him.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Theproof said:


> Um...maybe if it was a legit fight.


That would be a squash match. Just ask Kurt Angle. NO BUYS


----------



## afender. (Apr 6, 2012)

Oliver-94 said:


> That doesn't take away the accomplishment from him.


Everyone makes mizztakes :vince4


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Oliver-94 said:


> That doesn't take away the accomplishment from him.


He was a filler champion, the whole ending was about Rock and Cena. If you wanna call that an accomplishment, go ahead. And Punk isn't a big star? Yeah sure...a lot bigger star than Miz. :no:


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

Charlie Bronson said:


> He was a filler champion, the whole ending was about Rock and Cena. If you wanna call that an accomplishment, go ahead. And Punk isn't a big star? Yeah sure...a lot bigger star than Miz. :no:


 It is an accomplishment, he won the main event of Wrestlemania. Your hero is still bitching about it to this day...

Big star in terms of what?


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Oliver-94 said:


> It is an accomplishment, he won the main event of Wrestlemania. Your hero is still bitching about it to this day...
> 
> Big star in terms of what?


You're the new Icon vs. Icon, congrats. :clap


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

Charlie Bronson said:


> You're the new Icon vs. Icon, congrats. :clap


 That's irrelavent to my post.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

afender. said:


> Yeah earth shattering that's why he hardly main evented PPV's. Lets just be honest he was the number two babyface to Cena. He was becoming stale and lost his edge. If you don't realize that then you're as delusional as Punk is.


Go back and watch and use your ears and compare the pops to everyone else on the show. Many people on here have already explained to you that Punk didn't get showcased appropriately as a top babyface because of WWE's reluctance to spotlight him over Cena; it had nothing to do with his abilities. This is evident when you consider how much merch he was moving and the pops he was getting. You don't become a huge draw overnight and needed to be booked correctly to become one so all these people saying Punk never was a huge draw last year are right, but that was because he still needed the right push to become one, which he nearly HAS become now. It took a year long reign and a good feud with the Rock to do it, but it has happened nonetheless.


----------



## afender. (Apr 6, 2012)

THANOS said:


> Go back and watch and use your ears and compare the pops to everyone else on the show. Many people on here have already explained to you that Punk didn't get showcased appropriately as a top babyface because of WWE's reluctance to spotlight him over Cena


Excuses, excuses blame the booking what ever works for you. If you're good enough WWE will be forced to put you over Cena but he didn't get the biggest pops they were at best on par with Cena after the worked shoot angle started to cool off. Have fun convincing yourself otherwise I really can't be bothered going into anymore detail and explaining this to you anymore.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

afender. said:


> Excuses, excuses blame the booking what ever works for you. If you're good enough WWE will be forced to put you over Cena but he didn't get the biggest pops they were at best on par with Cena after the worked shoot angle started to cool off. Have fun convincing yourself otherwise I really can't be bothered going into anymore detail and explaining this to you anymore.


WWE has choosen Cena over Punk, Batista, Orton, and Jeff Hardy. Are you going to tell me that none of those could have usurped Cena if given the chance and booking freedom to? Each one of those guys was stronger than Cena in a certain category yet they never became the main guy. Batista was a bigger draw than Cena, Orton had a better look than Cena, Hardy had a bigger and more positive fanbase, and Punk has more talent than Cena; in in every one of those different scenerios where one of them had a case to usurp Cena, WWE stayed with Cena.


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

THANOS said:


> You're nuts if you actually believe what you just wrote. He was getting the biggest pops in the company BY FAR as the babyface champion. He may not have been a hit on this site as it, but he was getting earth shattering pops at every RAW and ppv (especially the ppvs). His pops were even greater than all other full-timers during that stretch (even Orton). He was still getting immense pops the night where he GTS'd the Rock, which is clear to anyone that it was WWE's choice to turn Punk heel because they wouldn't push him past Cena as a face no matter how over he was with the crowd.


Nah, i'm sure Punk and Orton were about equal at getting pops at the time. It was a week to week basis thing where they traded who was getting the bigger face pops.


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

THANOS said:


> WWE has choosen Cena over Punk, Batista, Orton, and Jeff Hardy. Are you going to tell me that none of those could have usurped Cena if given the chance and booking freedom to? Each one of those guys was stronger than Cena in a certain category yet they never became the main guy. Batista was a bigger draw than Cena, Orton had a better look than Cena, Hardy had a bigger and more positive fanbase, and Punk has more talent than Cena; in in every one of those different scenerios where one of them had a case to usurp Cena, WWE stayed with Cena.


Now, I kinda do agree with this premise. They stayed with Cena simply because he does whatever they want. He's the ultimate company guy, and neither of those guys would do most of the stuff Cena does.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Billion Dollar Man said:


> Nah, i'm sure Punk and Orton were about equal at getting pops at the time. It was a week to week basis thing where they traded who was getting the bigger face pops.


It may have been close but there was definitely a stretch where Punk was outpopping him on televsion, and he did always outpop him on ppvs, because all the vocal hardcore fans would come to those. Having said that, Orton is so damn over and how he manages to remain over despite shit booking always surprises me.


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

THANOS said:


> It may have been close but there was definitely a stretch where Punk was outpopping him on televsion, and he did always outpop him on ppvs, because all the vocal hardcore fans would come to those. Having said that, Orton is so damn over and how he manages to remain over despite shit booking always surprises me.


Well, sure. He was the hotter act. And Orton has the aura, this larger than life presence, the charisma to survive shitty booking. Reminds me of The Rock in that sense. And no people, i'm not comparing the two.


----------



## Hennessey (Jan 1, 2012)

THANOS said:


> True but it was also the worst mania main event of all time  lol.


Only if you started watching a few years ago.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

THANOS said:


> True but it was also the worst mania main event of all time  lol.


Worse than Bam Bam Bigelow vs a Football Player? I mean, it was fucking horrible, but that one was the worst


----------



## Hennessey (Jan 1, 2012)

obby said:


> Worse than Bam Bam Bigelow vs a Football Player? I mean, it was fucking horrible, but that one was the worst


Remember the WM 2 main event?


----------



## BKsaaki (Dec 8, 2012)

It's simple,Punk never apealed to the mainstream fans.Just his hipster marks who think they're edgy and cool.Cena is the man,and cena will be the man till another young lads comes up and topples him.That guy is not Punk.Punk is the HHH of this era


----------



## afender. (Apr 6, 2012)

BKsaaki said:


> It's simple,Punk never apealed to the mainstream fans.Just his hipster marks who think they're edgy and cool.Cena is the man,and cena will be the man till another young lads comes up and topples him.That guy is not Punk.Punk is the HHH of this era


Yep or maybe a better comparison is him being Macho Man to Cena being Hulk Hogan. Punk fans refuse to accept Cena will always be better than Punk


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

Oliver-94 said:


> "I didn't main event WM so I'm going to moan and bitch about it forever". Punk still sounds bitter. Whether you like it or not, the push of Miz was the last great push and *he deserved to main event WM*. It was a poor WM though.


Why though? Look at Punk's body of work over the last 6 or so years - and then compare that to Miz's.... and then explain just how Miz could justifiably headline a WM over Punk.



afender. said:


> Yep or maybe a better comparison is him being Macho Man to Cena being Hulk Hogan. Punk fans refuse to accept Cena will always be better than Punk


But it's not about Cena being _better_ than Punk is it? Because everybody knows - including the Punk-haters, that Punk is better than Cena.


----------



## afender. (Apr 6, 2012)

I'm sure they would also say Macho man was better than Hogan too


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

this fucker always sounds bitter even when he's the most consistently well pushed guy in WWE history.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

At this point, CM Punk is better than John Cena in the ring and on the mic. Cena is still the bigger star and gets the ENDGAME push from the company when it matters. Punk was champion and didn't headline shit over Cena...Cena vs Johnny L headlined over Punk and it wasn't until the Rock did the Raw 1000 announcement of the Rumble 2013 match that it looked like it would be Punk keeping the title that long. Why? Because it was obvious when he sneak attacked the Rock...the Rock was getting a PAYBACK on that NO MATTER WHAT. There was no getting around it.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

well if punk was such a big draw as his stupid marks are claiming him to be, they won't turn to the part timers.


----------



## wrestlinggameguy (Nov 12, 2012)

^
and


AthenaMark said:


> At this point, CM Punk is *better than John Cena in the ring* and *on the mic.*


lol.


----------



## DanM3 (Jan 3, 2012)

Punk is better then cena. If your 7 years old you may disagree. Cena can't wrestle and can't cut a promo, but severs his purpose as the WWEs bitch. People can bitch all they want about punk but like cena he always gets a reaction.


----------



## BrahmaBull2.0 (Jun 20, 2012)

What is cm punks obsession with the miz lol


----------



## Monterossa (Jul 25, 2012)

It's funny when I hear guys like Cena or Punk claim that they working harder than the other wrestlers.

guys like Miz, Orton, Sheamus, Del Rio, Ziggler and a lot more... they wrestle on both RAW and SmackDown. sometimes on SuperStars, Main Event, Morning Slam. they also help NXT and FCW.

Cena and Punk are almost exclusived to RAW and they didn't wrestle every week. how many match that Punk wrestled this month?


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

mblonde09 said:


> Why though? Look at Punk's body of work over the last 6 or so years - and then compare that to Miz's.... and then explain just how Miz could justifiably headline a WM over Punk.
> 
> 
> But it's not about Cena being _better_ than Punk is it? Because everybody knows - including the Punk-haters, that Punk is better than Cena.


By your logic, Punk shouldn't ever say anything about how he deserves a main event at WM over Rock, Brock, Taker, Trips, etc.

Like you said, just compare the body of work, right?:cool2

Bottom line is you can say Miz sucks and all the typical IWC cliches about him, but in the end he was very entertaining as WWE Champion. Especially in promos(I don't care what anybody says). Try not to give him credit all you want, trash him all you want, but at the end of the day, he headlined WM over Punk simply because he was better at the time. Deal with it.


----------



## wrestlinggameguy (Nov 12, 2012)

DanM3 said:


> Punk is better then cena. If your 7 years old you may disagree. Cena can't wrestle and can't cut a promo, but severs his purpose as the WWEs bitch. People can bitch all they want about punk but like cena he always gets a reaction.


Cena can wrestle, cut promo his matches prove that. 

Punk on the other hand can't get a reaction without breaking kayfabe, calling wrestlers their real names and shit like that. Anyone who would of cut that promo that night would be there where Punk is now, he's average at best. and he's a whiny little bitch, after having a good year he sound like one in the interviews, crying and bitching all the time.


----------



## AxeBomber (Feb 28, 2010)

lol Punk.

To get that deal you've got to look like you don't belong in McDonalds, flipping burgers.


----------



## Soulrollins (Feb 2, 2013)

wrestlinggameguy said:


> Cena can wrestle, cut promo his matches prove that.
> 
> Punk on the other hand can't get a reaction without breaking kayfabe, calling wrestlers their real names and shit like that. Anyone who would of cut that promo that night would be there where Punk is now, he's average at best. and he's a whiny little bitch, after having a good year he sound like one in the interviews, crying and bitching all the time.


Jajaajaja Who the fuck compares Cm Punk with John Cena in the ring?...
Cm Punk is "Average"?.... Really?.... 

Seriously, when you see the Punk Haters talking...You have to laugh like a fucking crazy.


----------



## Kamaria (Jun 10, 2009)

Billion Dollar Man said:


> Rock played the same part Punk is playing. He rose up despite his booking, the guy had to play second to Austin in alot of PPV's and Raw's. He had his moments took by Triple H, and spotlight had to be shared with Austin (Backlash). If your good enough and you make business move, then you'll get to the top. No excuses for/from Punk.


You forget that Stone Cold was injured at some point, which gave management no choice but to give Rock the hard push. The difference this time is Cena hasn't left or been injured, so while they pushed Punk, John Cena acted as a glass ceiling all by himself.


----------



## DanM3 (Jan 3, 2012)

wrestlinggameguy said:


> Cena can wrestle, cut promo his matches prove that.
> 
> Punk on the other hand can't get a reaction without breaking kayfabe, calling wrestlers their real names and shit like that. Anyone who would of cut that promo that night would be there where Punk is now, he's average at best. and he's a whiny little bitch, after having a good year he sound like one in the interviews, crying and bitching all the time.


Lol his matches against cm punk were the best of his career! I like it when Kayfable is broken a more real product is needed in these times. I just can't buy into cena hustle loyalty and respect as its meaning less


----------



## Bl0ndie (Dec 14, 2011)

Billion Dollar Man said:


> By your logic, Punk shouldn't ever say anything about how he deserves a main event at WM over Rock, Brock, Taker, Trips, etc.
> 
> Like you said, just compare the body of work, right?:cool2
> 
> Bottom line is you can say Miz sucks and all the typical IWC cliches about him,* but in the end he was very entertaining as WWE Champion*. Especially in promos(I don't care what anybody says). Try not to give him credit all you want, trash him all you want, but at the end of the day, he headlined WM over Punk simply because he was better at the time. Deal with it.


He wasn't though.


----------



## afender. (Apr 6, 2012)

AxeBomber said:


> lol Punk.
> 
> To get that deal you've got to look like you don't belong in McDonalds, flipping burgers.


Or a homeless crackhead


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Miz has never been better or as good as Punk. If Miz was so good, why did he drop off right after?


----------



## Soulrollins (Feb 2, 2013)

Bl0ndie said:


> He wasn't though.


Yes.. He was... You say that now ... I bet anything that everyone of you enjoyed every promo of "God".

And thats it...


----------



## SkipMDMan (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm waiting for them to do a "Punk is Charles Manson's illegitimate love child" angle. Maybe then he can go all Kevin Sullivan on people and have someone believe that he really can beat people.

If you wonder why I say that, go look at some Manson pics around trial time with the shaved head, then look at Punk. They have got to be related in some way.

If Punk wants to be the man, then look like the man. Work out some, get a body. He will never be able to do what Flair did (also no body) because the times have changed. Also, nobody could believe Punk could get a woman with the way he looks.

Fans, not just the kiddies but all those WoW players who are wrestling fans, want superhero types. Not some everyman. WWE already had the 1,2,3 Kid, Punk is just a slightly better example of him.

Sure he can wrestle but the entertainment part is over 50% of the package now, wrestling ability isn't all that important as long as you can make some moves without falling all over yourself.


----------



## BKsaaki (Dec 8, 2012)

Punk is not the top face for the same reason Jericho wasn't the top face - Not enough people care about him


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

afender. said:


> I'm sure they would also say Macho man was better than Hogan too


When you're talking strickly talent, he was, no question about it.


----------



## Ncomo (Jun 17, 2005)

In all honesty I can't take punk too seriously. He's flabby, not athletic no muscle tone, yea he can cut a good promo from time to time but I don't think he's that good in the ring, obvious spot calling, extremely sloppy, unsafe, everytime he does that elbow drop Randy savage rolls in his grave. He got over and thats what is important but lets face it, he is nothing special.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Ncomo said:


> In all honesty I can't take punk too seriously. He's flabby, not athletic no muscle tone, yea he can cut a good promo from time to time but I don't think he's that good in the ring, obvious spot calling, extremely sloppy, unsafe, everytime he does that elbow drop Randy savage rolls in his grave. He got over and thats what is important but lets face it, he is nothing special.


Is this professional wrestling or America's Next Top Model? Mick Foley didn't exactly have the traits you desire either did he, yet he was a world champion and a legend. To say Punk is nothing special is quite ridiculous and most of the officials and legends of the business would heavily disagree with you. Hell, just look up the late Paul Bearer's thoughts on Punk's ability. He thought the guy was better than Cena unquestionably and the best in the company. No one paid him to say that, but that is just one example of a legend who's been in this business longer than some of us here have even lived on this Earth, praising Punk and heralding him as one of the best.


----------



## B. [R] (Jan 31, 2012)

CM Punk is main event worthy, and in the grand scheme of things he did exactly what he set out to do.


----------



## Soulrollins (Feb 2, 2013)

Now.. The americans fans thinks wrestling is about muscle? ... Right?.

You have to see something of puroresu or lucha libre... Seriously...


----------



## Ncomo (Jun 17, 2005)

Soulrollins said:


> Now.. The americans fans thinks wrestling is about muscle? ... Right?.
> 
> You have to see something of puroresu or lucha libre... Seriously...


Wrestling isn't about muscle, its about using your muscle with the correct techniques to physcially dominate your opponent. Yes I know it shouldn't be about the guys body. The guy doesn't look like an athlete, has no athletic background and further more in an open weight class the biggest and strongest should thrive. BTW wrestling isn't about over coordinated flippity flip fests with 150lbers. Basically they don't have to be bodybuilders but they should atleast look like they can be taken seriously as athletes.


----------



## Soulrollins (Feb 2, 2013)

Cm punk is not athletic? The guy have one of the best cardio in wrestling business. He is not Highflyer and he can apply mounsaults like nothing.Also He Is a great martial artist.. Look at the flexibility in his legs.

You have a bad definition of athletic.. Punk doesnt need to be a muscular guy and he hate the muscular wrestlers.


----------



## Wealdstone Raider (Jan 3, 2013)

fpalm You don't have to be heavy to be an athlete. In many sports like football (soccer) it's probably detrimental to be too heavy.


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

DanM3 said:


> Lol his matches against cm punk were the best of his career! I like it when Kayfable is broken a more real product is needed in these times. I just can't buy into cena hustle loyalty and respect as its meaning less


So in tv show you watch, you wouldn't mind actors straying from the script just to say something like, " Ashton Kutcher, your only on this show because Sheen's a drug addict". Watch floats your boat. 


Bl0ndie said:


> He wasn't though.


My opinion bro. His reign was hella entertaining to me. Ya know, just like how we say Punk's reign was average and you guys say it was great.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Billion Dollar Man said:


> So in tv show you watch, you wouldn't mind actors straying from the script just to say something like, " Ashton Kutcher, your only on this show because Sheen's a drug addict". Watch floats your boat.
> 
> 
> My opinion bro. His reign was hella entertaining to me. Ya know, just like how we say Punk's reign was average and you guys say it was great.


This "Punk can only do good promos when he breaks kayfabe" garbage really needs to stop. Punk didn't break Kayfabe in his Rock feud at all and all of his promos were great and memorable. Punk didn't break kayfabe in all those promos he had with Vince, Foley, JR, Lawler, Cena, and Hart that he had last summer; when he was feuding with Jeff Hardy or had the SES either and most of those promos, segments, and feuds were excellent and memorable as well! Punk has broken kayfabe on, maybe, 5 occasions in his entire wwe career so people need to stop acting like it has happened forever.


----------



## funnyfaces1 (Jan 3, 2012)

It has been settled now. CM Punk is the biggest draw on this website.


----------



## Ncomo (Jun 17, 2005)

Santino4WWEChamp said:


> fpalm You don't have to be heavy to be an athlete. In many sports like football (soccer) it's probably detrimental to be too heavy.


But usually in contact sports (wrestling, football) The bigger, faster, stronger athlete is usually at an advantage.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Ncomo said:


> But usually in contact sports (wrestling, football) The bigger, faster, stronger athlete is usually at an advantage.


In some of them that's the case, but take UFC or MMA for example. Brock Lesnar came in there ripped like he was in the wwe and was instructed to lose a lot of that definition so that his body could act as padding to absorb more of the blows in his fights. You can look that up, and its the reason guys like Fedor and Cain Velasquez can't be stopped even though they look like regular skinny-fat joes.


----------



## Ncomo (Jun 17, 2005)

THANOS said:


> In some of them that's the case, but take UFC or MMA for example. Brock Lesnar came in there ripped like he was in the wwe and was instructed to lose a lot of that definition so that his body could act as padding to absorb more of the blows in his fights. You can look that up, and its the reason guys like Fedor and Cain Velasquez can't be stopped even though they look like regular skinny-fat joes.


Fedor despite being an amazing fighter was fed the latter part of his career and in his last fights got dominated by bigfoot silva whom dwarfed him then koed by hendo. Cain despite not having a great upperbody has tree trunk legs and has speed and power over most of his opponents. Look in all the other divisions, Silva, Bones, GSP all have size advantages. Brock is actually a good argument for my perspective how he went there with such little fight experience and managed to become the champion. Yes skill is more important than size, speed, athletic ability but when they're both skilled the better athlete usually wins.


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

SkipMDMan said:


> I'm waiting for them to do a "Punk is Charles Manson's illegitimate love child" angle. Maybe then he can go all Kevin Sullivan on people and have someone believe that he really can beat people.
> 
> If you wonder why I say that, go look at some Manson pics around trial time with the shaved head, then look at Punk. They have got to be related in some way.
> 
> ...


There are more stereotypes in this post than an entire Currys warehouse. (Is that reference still relevant?)

"Nobody could believe Punk could get a woman with the way he looks?" What the fuck? One, we're meant to rate these guys as athletic performers, not whether they're fuckable enough or not. Two, by all accounts Punk has been going through Divas like a sex tornado. Three, the only girl I know IRL who likes wrestling slavers over Punk like a rabid ringrat. Ridiculous, ridiculous point to make. 

"Sure he can wrestle but the entertainment part is over 50% of the package now, wrestling ability isn't all that important as long as you can make some moves without falling all over yourself." 

God damn that Punk, if only he was a little less adept at wrestling, he'd maybe be easier to enjoy! That's one thing that people always say at Punk, he's terrible on the mic and can't entertain a crowd. Oh wait, no, that other thing - he makes the mic his bitch and the crowd lap it up. Ridiculous, ridiculous point to make.

I don't know what the fuck point that Charles Manson comparison was trying to make, but I'm sure it was wrong. Ridiculous, ridiculous point to make.

As for Punk's fans (who apparently are only able to be kiddies or WoW virgins): What class of society are going to flock to Punk MORE RELIGIOUSLY THAN THE NERDS AND THE UNDERDOGS AND THE WoW WARRIORS THAT HE REPRESENTS? They'll HATE Supermen, they're representative of every jocky athlete who ever looked down on their alternative lifestyle, maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan. Ridiculous, ridiculous point to make.


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

THANOS said:


> This "Punk can only do good promos when he breaks kayfabe" garbage really needs to stop. Punk didn't break Kayfabe in his Rock feud at all and all of his promos were great and memorable. Punk didn't break kayfabe in all those promos he had with Vince, Foley, JR, Lawler, Cena, and Hart that he had last summer; when he was feuding with Jeff Hardy or had the SES either and most of those promos, segments, and feuds were excellent and memorable as well! Punk has broken kayfabe on, maybe, 5 occasions in his entire wwe career so people need to stop acting like it has happened forever.


I was simply responding to a poster saying he loves when people break kayfabe because it makes something that's fake seem real. So I gave a scenario in which a TV show just started going off script saying the people's names and etc. Would that be fun to watch instead?


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

Billion Dollar Man said:


> I was simply responding to a poster saying he loves when people break kayfabe because it makes something that's fake seem real. So I gave a scenario in which a TV show just started going off script saying the people's names and etc. Would that be fun to watch instead?


TV Shows don't operate under 'Kayfabe', though. A closer example would be one of those reality shows breaking the fourth wall and showing a producer or something stepping in front of the camera. As far as I'm aware, they were always the most popular parts (People flipped out when Big Brother contestants would confront the producers, etc)


----------



## zyphen (Jan 30, 2013)

I haven't visited this forum in a while but I just gotta say I'm pleasantly surprised by the sea shift since the last time I posted. People have finally realized that Punk is an overrated midcarder who is a whiny, narcissistic asshole? Finally! I bet his fans have the same personality traits. Boo-hoo! Woe is me! The world's out to get me! It's the system! It's the part timer's fault! It's the company's fault! It's the dumbass casual fans' fault! It's not my fault because I'm the fucking man and I'm perfect or as damn near to it as anybody will ever get!

Fuck this guy and his fans. Go have a circle jerk over how mistreated Punk is while in the world called "reality" that we sane people live in, we only see a guy who has been handed opportunity after opportunity to become mainstream and take his act to the next level. You know why he can't ever succeed as a face and take that next step? Cause he's just a natural ass-hole and with the IWC being naturally full of assholes, he's beloved on the internets.

I skimmed this thread and someone mentioned Punk should expand his move set because you think it's getting stale. I'd have to disagree. His moveset is plenty big. I would like him to just execute them better. His marks just refuse to see it but his ringwork is substandard, sloppy, and more befitting of a midcarder. 

1) Look at his strikes (especially his kicks). He arcs them way too much and does these ballerina extensions with the leg. He should give up the martial arts shit if he can't pull it off well like a tajiri or blackman. 
2) Every other time he goes for a move, he changes speed mid-move. He either misjudges his opponent or his own timing and the entire move just looks jerky.
3) Whenever he's going for a suplex, he resets his posture and takes these weird extra steps. The guy just doesn't have good balance or else he just doesn't have good enough upper body strength.
4) Whenever he does a rope move, he looks like he's some ground bound 7 footer who's uncomfortable getting up there. I think he must be bow-legged like Matt Hardy. The guy just has horrible balance.
5) His pacing is terrible. I remember somebody on tough enough (HHH?) mentioned that it's not a race. Punk needs to take notes. You're not Rey Mysterio. You can't execute at that speed so slow it down fool.

He's smooth on the mic, I'll give him that. I just don't like the shit he spouts but have to admit that he's a natural talker. He's like the anti-Benoit.


----------



## Tacticalpanic (Sep 7, 2011)

I think this is a pretty big problem with wwe as a whole and not CM punk, how exactly are any of the full time guys ment to even get over if the part timer legends steal all the limelight and glory. 

people are saying cm punk is an ass hole for coming out and moaning about this , but how exactly do you think triple H , the rock , lesnar got over in the first place? no one would have given a fuck about these guys if they were not headlining and fighting quality opposition. I certanly didint give a fuck about triple H when he was jobbing in the mid-card. 

WWE have alot of work to do , I dont blame the part time guys at all , but what exactly are wwe going to do when they retire? the rocks made cena and cm punk look like idiots , in the short term its great entertainment, long term nothings getting built and becuse the main fights are with part timers , theres zero build up to the matches apart from there name. 

lets not forget the bullshit a few years ago were CM punk was the hottest thing wwe had going and then triple H didn't even put him over.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

NJ88 said:


> ...When did the Punk hate start?
> 
> I agree with him on some level. The guy was champion for over a year, he was one of the main guys for over a year with the title and if you do work as hard as him then yeh, I can understand being a little miffed at other guys getting prime spots and more money than the guys who work the whole year. If I was working and worked incredibly hard for the whole year, alongside someone who did very little for the year and got paid the same...I'd be pretty annoyed too to be honest.
> 
> I understand that part timers are very important to the business right now, but as a main guy and as someone who has quite obviously worked very, very hard I do see his point.


It started when he got even more unprofessional and started calling out his co-workers in interviews and on his DVD when they didn't really deserve it.


----------



## wrestlinggameguy (Nov 12, 2012)

THANOS said:


> This "Punk can only do good promos when he breaks kayfabe" garbage really needs to stop. Punk didn't break Kayfabe in his Rock feud at all and all of his promos were great and memorable. Punk didn't break kayfabe in all those promos he had with Vince, Foley, JR, Lawler, Cena, and Hart that he had last summer; when he was feuding with Jeff Hardy or had the SES either and most of those promos, segments, and feuds were excellent and* memorable as well*! Punk has broken kayfabe on, maybe, 5 occasions in his entire wwe career so people need to stop acting like it has happened forever.


Only thing he will be remembered for is 1 promo. Everything else he did is garbage and you know it, but you're a fanboy, don't argue with that.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Oh for fuck sake.


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

Starbuck said:


> Part of me wants to close this thread but the other part is getting way too much enjoyment out of watching you all embarrass yourselves in here. The hardships of being a mod.


56 pages of enjoyment for you.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

Punk has a big mouth.


----------

